# C'est aujourd'hui !



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

C'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de plusieurs membres de MacG, parmi lesquels : 

*skarn2002, Galphanet, zdives (57 ans), jimmorrison (46 ans), frederic paris (46 ans), danny (32 ans), Kzimir (25 ans), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 ans), Stiv (21 ans), Panther (18 ans), my0473 (16 ans)*

_L'anniversaire des matelots étant au bord de la fermeture, je souhaitais continuer ma petite célébration des anniversaires ici bas, laissez un petit mot, ça fait toujours plaisir !_

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 5 Octobre ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

Les annifs c'est dans le sujet de Anne...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Pour Numero41, c'est tous les jours son anniversaire. D'ailleurs je lui ai fait un post rien que ça dans la macgamezone Piazza


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pour Numero41, c'est tous les jours son anniversaire. D'ailleurs je lui ai fait un post rien que ça dans la macgamezone Piazza




*Pauvre N°41*
tellement d'anniversaires d'un coup ça va lui mettre un sacré coup de vieux


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2005)

Pourquoi au bord de la fermeture ?


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi au bord de la fermeture ?


parce qu'elle en a fait la demande


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2005)

Oui parce qu'elle a peur pour quand son tour viendra.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

Ce thread est nase, il sera pourri rapidement...

Car j'en ai décidé ainsi...


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

Oh m*** j'ai oublié l'anniv' à Kzimir... :rose:
:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (6 Octobre 2005)

Un très joyeux anniversaire à : 

*CHAUCRIN, g.turpin1, Aguil, gerturo (69 ans), PATOCHMAN (40 ans), EricV (37 ans), sam&mac (37 ans), -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (33 ans), macuser_content (29 ans), xwilly (25 ans), nea (25 ans), Matt74 (23 ans), alexlefort (23 ans), atchi (20 ans), Didjo (17 ans)*

:love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

tiens, comme je disais un peu plus loin....

n'annif mes grands...


----------



## Taho! (6 Octobre 2005)

Et donc un gros bisous au purfils :love:

et un autre à patochman :love: !

Joyeux anniversaire les gars !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2005)

On si perd avec ces fils en double ... Mais si c'est l'officiel ...  :love:



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens aujourd'hui on a une belle paire ...
> 
> Bon annif' patoch et le purfils !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On si perd avec ces fils en double ... Mais si c'est l'officiel ...  :love:





MERCI!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jec (6 Octobre 2005)

Joyeuse, black et d'équerre, bon anniversaire le purfils et patoch !!


----------



## Taho! (7 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire aux veinards qui vont prolonger ça tout le week-end :love:, à savoir 

*jo_6466, kakalake, ldouard (57 ans), Spoutnick63 (48 ans), anntraxh (47 ans), ppscouby (34 ans), albhatar (33 ans), ayalakin (30 ans), lestat97 (29 ans), julien.devalloir (26 ans), lomax (25 ans)*

Un bisous particulier à anntraxh :love:


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

Du coup, Amok a fait le m&#233;nage et on continue donc ici : 

10 Octobre et 4 fois 27 ans :love: bon anniversaire

*sams, Macmaniac_Hai, vandat, lebotserge, Kapitalist (88 ans), GOMEZ (53 ans), Chevreuil (41 ans), WROG (40 ans), gbsf (38 ans), Bee (35 ans), rodger (32 ans), davidslobo (29 ans), chris_33 (29 ans), kakalidor (27 ans), yuka (27 ans), Kmax (27 ans), lulu65 (27 ans), berty31 (25 ans), TiFab (25 ans), ol69 (24 ans), onsfoudkilao (23 ans), RSD (22 ans), fullface (19 ans)*


----------



## toys (10 Octobre 2005)

pareil a tous


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread est nase, il sera pourri rapidement...
> 
> Car j'en ai décidé ainsi...


:love:


----------



## toys (10 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread est nase, il sera pourri rapidement...
> 
> Car j'en ai décidé ainsi...


moi je dit qu'il bleuff.


----------



## Nobody (10 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> moi je dit qu'il bleuff.


 
Ouais! 100 ¤ sur Taho!


----------



## toys (11 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! 100 ¤ sur Taho!


je tiens le paris fais gaffe j'ai une pair d'as


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

11 Octobre : C'est comme le 11 Novembre, mais un mois avant et en plus faut bosser !
Joyeux anniversaire :love:

*canarivert, jefe, artkunst (34 ans), leonleon (32 ans), Zen0 (30 ans), benhurlevrai (26 ans), rochdeniau (24 ans), maestric (23 ans), YDKJPhilly (23 ans), hemostick (22 ans), Lazuli (21 ans)*

MP pour le 41 &#224; Vezoul : quand est-ce que tu choisis ta date de naissance ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2005)

*Y'a tout de même un truc qui me turlupine*
Quel intérêt de souhaiter un bon anniversaire à des gens qui, si ça se trouve, n'ont jamais entrouvert, ne serait-ce que d'un clic de souris, la porte du bar macG ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Y'a tout de même un truc qui me turlupine*
> Quel intérêt de souhaiter un bon anniversaire à des gens qui, si ça se trouve, n'ont jamais entrouvert, ne serait-ce que d'un clic de souris, la porte du bar macG ?


C'est juste un pr&#233;texte suppl&#233;mentaire pour pouvoir flooder... hein st***


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 11 Octobre : C'est comme le 11 Novembre, mais un mois avant




*La bataille du Canal-du-Nord et de Cambrai*
asséna un coup mortel à l'ennemi qui, bien qu'affaibli, résistait encore farouchement durant les derniers cent jours de la Grande Guerre. 

L'opération débuta avec éclat le 27 septembre 1918 lors d'une course effrénée des troupes canadiennes à travers un passage extrêmement étroit et dangereux. Elle se poursuivit, ponctuée de terribles contre-attaques des Allemands embusqués dans les sous-bois, près des têtes de pont ou au détour des centaines de petites routes de campagne. Elle se termina triomphalement pour les Canadiens, le 11 octobre, alors que ceux-ci, pourtant épuisés après plusieurs jours de combat sans relâche, chassèrent l'ennemi de leur dernier centre d'approvisionnement important, la ville de Cambrai.


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Y'a tout de même un truc qui me turlupine*
> Quel intérêt de souhaiter un bon anniversaire à des gens qui, si ça se trouve, n'ont jamais entrouvert, ne serait-ce que d'un clic de souris, la porte du bar macG ?


s'ils venaient, ils verraient qu'on pense à eux ! Et puis des fois, y'en a qu'on 33 ans et même qu'on les connaît !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Octobre 2005)

Pas faux &#231;&#224;...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> s'ils venaient, ils verraient qu'on pense à eux ! Et puis des fois, y'en a qu'on 33 ans et même qu'on les connaît !




Floodeur...! ....


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Floodeur...! ....


1. point du tout, on me parle, je r&#233;ponds (&#169; Stargazer)
2. venant de toi 
3. je prends donc &#231;a pour un compliment
4. nam&#233;o quand m&#234;me ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 1. point du tout, on me parle, je réponds ©
> 2. venant de toi
> 3. je prends donc ça pour un compliment
> 4. naméo quand même ! :love:




reponse 3...encore que Obi Wan Kenobi eut ete accepté....:love:,)


----------



## Stargazer (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> reponse 3...encore que Obi Wan Kenobi eut ete accepté....:love:,)



Oui parce que la réponse 1 elle est à moi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui parce que la réponse 1 elle est à moi !



tout a fait, et les copyright dans tout ça, hein, je vous demande....les copyright....


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait, et les copyright dans tout ça, hein, je vous demande....les copyright....


©opyright ajouté


----------



## Stargazer (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ©opyright ajouté



T'es bien urbain !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Octobre 2005)

Pfiou, et un fil &#224; flood, un


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou, et un fil à flood, un


tu dis ça alors qu'il n'y a que 37 messages.
On va se calmer, j'y tiens à ce fil maintenant...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou, et un fil à flood, un


Ça t'étonne le vieux ?


----------



## Macintosheux (11 Octobre 2005)

J'ai honte, &#231;a fait 3 jours que Taho! m'a souhait&#233; un joyeux anniversaire, et je l'ai toujours pas remerci&#233; !
Connaissais pas le fil... :sick: 

Alors voici : *MERCI !*
Et le g&#226;teau &#233;tait excellent  

Un ptit coup de boule pour m'excuser  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Octobre 2005)

Bon annouf' Ti'punch !


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Ti'punch !
*
  






​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire!... 

































​


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

12 Octobre, date de sortie de nouveaut&#233;s (ce soir) et un Joyeux anniversaire &#224; 

*jeanrene.lambin, ThiGre, bertrand b., wil37, balafen (43 ans), mikafletcher (34 ans), beeteljuice (34 ans), mikeisight (30 ans), Ti'punch (28 ans), leto (26 ans), perkukok (21 ans), Maryia (18 ans), jv_zeffeur (17 ans)*

:love:


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

Et y'en a deux que je connais dans cette liste : 

*Joyeux anniversaire ThiGre ! :love:

Joyeux anniversaire Ti'Punch :love:*


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

*N'annif Ti'Punch...*


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Niko.  *Et bise à qui tu sais.  ​


----------



## lumai (12 Octobre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Ti'Punch !!! *

_Je t'ai dit que j'aimais bien ton pseudo ? :love:_


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

Bonanif' Ti-punch et &#224; la tienne


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Octobre 2005)

_*Bon anniversaire &#224; toi Ti'punch!*_


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça t'étonne le vieux ?


à mon âge, plus rien de m'étonne


----------



## ginette107 (12 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire mon 





:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Octobre 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des coups de boules à d'autres qu'à Ginette, MacMarco et les autres



Bon ben ça commence bien....




			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



erf.... encore mieux 

En tous cas merci à tous!
:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

*tresssss bon annif Ti'punch**!!!!








*
.

​


----------



## Nobody (12 Octobre 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE TI'PUNCH!!!!

On punche bien à toi. 

Pi aussi un très bon anniversaire à mon fiston ainé. 15 ans aujourd'hui.
Pfff... Me souviens de sa naissance comme si c'était y a 15 ans tiens.


----------



## y&b (12 Octobre 2005)

Sans vouloir créer une polémique avec macmarco, 
il me semble que ça ressenble plus à ça :






Quoi qu'il en soit, BONNE ANNIV ti'punch ! 
 Et à tous les autres macaddict ... ​


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Octobre 2005)

Et tout ça, on va y avoir droit tous les ans???


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous les concernés.

y&b??? La recette svp......avec un cornichon????


----------



## y&b (12 Octobre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à tous les concernés.
> 
> y&b??? La recette svp......avec un cornichon????


!!! C'est la base !!!


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> !!! C'est la base !!!



Note qu'avec cornichon, j'ai tendu le flanc à la critique.
Moi c'est plutôt  50% coca et 75 gin Llarios (esp)


----------



## y&b (12 Octobre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Note qu'avec cornichon, j'ai tendu le flanc à la critique.
> Moi c'est plutôt  50% coca et 75 gin Llarios (esp)


Vu sous cet angle ...


----------



## toys (12 Octobre 2005)

une superbe année et tout et tout pour tous ceux a qui s'est l'aniv.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> une superbe année et tout et tout pour tous ceux a qui s'est l'aniv.



Pareil...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin.  
​


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

houla, c'est pas tout les jours l'annif d'un admin...


*N'annif Benjamin...*


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Benjamin et........... merci pour ce bel endroit.


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin !

Tu fêtes ton anniversaire,

fête-le bien !*

   ​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire, ô grand administrateur des forums...   



































​ 
( PS : Je sais bien que ce n'est pas un thread technique, ici, mais pourquoi benjamin n'apparaît-il pas dans les Anniversaires du jour, alors qu'il a pourtant renseigné le champ de son jour -et d'ailleurs aussi de son année- de naissance dans sa fiche personnelle?...  

[Edit] : OK, je n'ai rien dit. :rateau:
 Je vais aller me coucher, et j'y verrai peut-être plus clair dans quelques heures.  [/Edit]


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ....
> ​
> ( PS : Je sais bien que ce n'est pas un thread technique, ici, mais pourquoi benjamin n'apparaît-il pas dans les Anniversaires du jour, alors qu'il a pourtant renseigné le champ de son jour -et d'ailleurs aussi de son année- de naissance dans sa fiche personnelle?...  )




Euh... 

Ben si :


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Octobre 2005)

*Bon annif' benjamin!*


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Depuis la 3.5, on peut choisir de ne pas afficher sa date de naissance ou son &#226;ge ou les deux...

D&#233;sol&#233; pour le retard, je me suis couch&#233; avant minuit hier soir !


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

13 Octobre : de toute fa&#231;on, c'est pas un vendredi !

Un tr&#232;s joyeux anniversaire aux vieillis du jour ! :love:

*marquenri, Anamir, RJPY, mforton (54 ans), Berthold (40 ans), buzzin'nico (40 ans), bm51 (35 ans), trembleterre (35 ans), jeronimo (35 ans), coco11 (34 ans), Bardamu51 (33 ans), carlles (32 ans), joignant (31 ans), jacopo (28 ans), crix1313 (27 ans), benjamin (24 ans), asclepios132 (23 ans)*

PS / MP : 41, tu sais ce que j'en pense


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2005)

c'est qui ce benjamin ?


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Tr&#232;s bon anniversaire benjamin ! Je te sers quelque chose ?  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2005)

Bonanif' *Benjamin*  


---
PS : arrêtez de fayoter à ce point, çà va finir par se voir  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> PS : arrêtez de fayoter à ce point, çà va finir par se voir  :love:



On a les noms... des autres.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Heureux anniversaire Benjamin 




			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> ---
> PS : arrêtez de fayoter à ce point, çà va finir par se voir  :love:


 moi je fais sobre (même pas mis de couleur pas en gros ...et tout ça) hein parce que bon ch'uis d'accord avec gKatarn  et puis y'en à qui s'la pètent avec des photos aussi  pfff tous des fayots  ! :hein: 


  mais bon peux pas résister .......................      bon *an**niiii**iiii**iii**iiii**iiiiffffff !* 

ah ça va mieux :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2005)

3333333


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2005)

Surtout quand on voit que c'est un *violet* qui a commenc&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

*tresssss bon annif benjamin!!!!!​*​













.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

*   bon anniffff Berthold    ​*














.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Hum hum ... faudrait s'méfier moi je dis ! :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Je tiens &#224; rappeler que ce n'est pas suite &#224; la publication de cette photo que je suis devenu mod&#233;rateur


----------



## y&b (13 Octobre 2005)

Bonne anniversaire à benjamin 
et à tous les autres aussi 
​


----------



## lumai (13 Octobre 2005)

_*
Bon anniversaire Benjamin !!!*_


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonanif' *Benjamin*
> 
> 
> ---
> PS : arrêtez de fayoter à ce point, çà va finir par se voir  :love:


 Personnellement, s'agissant de fayoter, je préfère le faire *de façon discrète*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Comme ça, personne ne remarque rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon, ceci dit, avec moi, c'est toujours un peu comme ça que ça se passe. :style: Je n'ai pas attendu l'anniversaire de Benjamin pour ça.


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2005)

*Maousse anniversaire !*


  


Dites-donc, quatri&#232;me image sortie par Google avec Beholder avec maousse comme recherche :






Dingue, non ?

:rateau:

  ​


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Gwen.
Bon anniversaire Maouse.


----------



## toys (14 Octobre 2005)

jouyeux bordel a vous maouse , gwem

et a ben aussi (a la bourre mais on peut pas toujours faire ce qu'on veux)

et bien joué pour la 3.5 :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire!... 


























​


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

tiens, *N'annif Maousse...*


----------



## Taho! (14 Octobre 2005)

14 Octobre, c'est l'anniversaire du premier vol supersonique &#224; bord du X-1, avion propuls&#233; par un moteur-fus&#233;e et pilot&#233; par Chuck Yeager en 1947.

C'est aussi l'anniversaire de : 

*indianadecrecy, mathiouz, BleusurMac, ygc (47 ans), cobi (39 ans), Sacha06 (39 ans), gwen (34 ans), Macnugget (34 ans), jide (32 ans), blashol (32 ans), econege (31 ans), XNihili (28 ans), maousse (25 ans)*

:love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Octobre 2005)

Un gros poutoux &#224; Maousse, maintenant qu'il est suffisamment grand pour savoir se servir d'un eMac sans qu'il ne se mette en veille  :love:

Et un noyeux &#224; Gwen ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à maousse
et gwen (merci pour ta participation sur iPodG).  
​


----------



## Gwen (14 Octobre 2005)

Merci; merci.

Super anniversaire cette ann&#233;e. C'est la premier fois qu'on me le souhaite sur internet je pense 

Alors, pour mon anniversaire, j'ai eu... pour le moment 
*
&#8226; Un Sport Case pour mon iPod Shuffle

&#8226; Une carte pr&#234;t pay&#233; de 50$ Canadien pour le iTms Canada bien sur

&#8226; Un livre : Cult of Mac que je n'avais pas encore.*

Bref, que des cadeaux autour D'apple. ma famille me conna&#238;t bien


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2005)

Merci aussi pour vos messages


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Gwen !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Octobre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Merci aussi pour vos messages



Ah, paske en plus de faire les vils flatteurs dans le forum, y en a qui flattent aussi par MP :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

tiens, *N'annif Gwen...*


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, paske en plus de faire les vils flatteurs dans le forum, y en a qui flattent aussi par MP :affraid:


 Et même par commentaires de boulages verts!...  
 Dingue, non?...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Octobre 2005)

des boulages verts... quelle bassesse


----------



## Taho! (14 Octobre 2005)

C'est tout sauf un fil &#224; coup de boule ici ! juste pour le plaisir de f&#234;ter les anniversaires des autres avec le m&#234;me plaisir qu'on a f&#234;t&#233; le mien :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout sauf un fil à coup de boule ici ! juste pour le plaisir de fêter les anniversaires des autres avec le même plaisir qu'on a fêté le mien :love:


 Bien entendu, ici, ce n'est pas un thread à boulages. 
 La seule chose importante est de souhaiter l'anniversaire d'un membre des forums que l'on apprécie. :love: 
Mais il n'est pas non plus interdit d'accompagner certains voeux d'anniversaires exprimés ici par un commentaire de boulage vert. 
 Enfin, chacun fait comme il le sent.


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

15 Octobre, milieu du mois et des joyeux anniversaires &#224; f&#234;ter ! :love:

*michelg, StoneGuad, cocodrille, scab (50 ans), piroto (49 ans), Mac Cram&#233; (31 ans), toupie (31 ans), rogerwood (23 ans), romain31000 (21 ans), onilov (17 ans)*


----------



## toys (15 Octobre 2005)

alors pomme+C puis pomme+v 

michelg, StoneGuad, cocodrille, scab (50 ans), piroto (49 ans), Mac Cramé (31 ans), toupie (31 ans), rogerwood (23 ans), romain31000 (21 ans), onilov (17 ans)

hey hey joyeux papy-versaire a tous


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> alors pomme+C puis pomme+v
> 
> michelg, StoneGuad, cocodrille, scab (50 ans), piroto (49 ans), Mac Cramé (31 ans), toupie (31 ans), rogerwood (23 ans), romain31000 (21 ans), onilov (17 ans)
> 
> hey hey joyeux papy-versaire a tous


Tiens, y'a de l'écho


----------



## toys (15 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y'a de l'écho


ou çà
ou çà
ou çà
ou çà
ou çà
ou çà
ou çà


----------



## y&b (15 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y'a de l'écho



Bon ben :

alors pomme+C puis pomme+v 

 michelg, StoneGuad, cocodrille, scab (50 ans), piroto (49 ans), Mac Cramé (31 ans), toupie (31 ans), rogerwood (23 ans), romain31000 (21 ans), onilov (17 ans)

Bon anniversaire a tous   

Ok je sors ... :rose:

Mais bon anniv à tous les Macaddict


----------



## Sloughi (15 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben :
> 
> alors pomme+C puis pomme+v
> 
> ...



Idem


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Fantomas007


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!... 
























​


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

Hallucinant, le 16 Octobre 2005 tombe un dimanche ! 

Bonn anniversaire &#224; ceux qui sont n&#233;s un dimanche, d'autant plus si c'est un 16 Octobre :love:

*PowerDonald, zenop (40 ans), iolofato (35 ans), fred0639 (33 ans), melshow (31 ans), Rosebud79 (31 ans), Jarvik (30 ans), TheMillenium (28 ans), junino (25 ans), fantomas007 (24 ans), dvd (23 ans), Tomcook (23 ans), ataxy83 (22 ans), pit-bak (18 ans)*


----------



## fantomas007 (16 Octobre 2005)

Merci à vous tous!


----------



## y&b (16 Octobre 2005)

Ah voilà le fameux fantomas007!
 Et bien bon anniversaire à toi et à tous les autres menbres nés aujourd'hui


----------



## Sloughi (16 Octobre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à tout le monde:love:


----------



## toys (17 Octobre 2005)

alors hier j'ai trouvé un truc mortel et je le dépose pour ce tradada s'est le "pomme+c pomme+v"©

PowerDonald, zenop (40 ans), iolofato (35 ans), fred0639 (33 ans), melshow (31 ans), Rosebud79 (31 ans), Jarvik (30 ans), TheMillenium (28 ans), junino (25 ans), fantomas007 (24 ans), dvd (23 ans), Tomcook (23 ans), ataxy83 (22 ans), pit-bak (18 ans)



pit-bak fait plus le con tes majeur


----------



## Taho! (17 Octobre 2005)

Un tr&#232;s joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 17 Octobre ! :love:

*IGOR59 (48 ans), gribouille67 (37 ans), pomme-accro (35 ans), Stance (32 ans), gattopardo (31 ans), wheely (30 ans), laboubouille (27 ans), utopia (26 ans), TightyJo (26 ans), Yannoux (25 ans), benkenobi (25 ans), Germaine Vilaine (25 ans), canibal (23 ans), ldonh (23 ans), darkjedis (19 ans)*


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonanif' Darkjedis


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Un très joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 17 Octobre ! :love:



Mais pkoi as-tu enlevé [Vezøul]Numerø41 de ta liste ?  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (17 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mais pkoi as-tu enlevé [Vezøul]Numerø41 de ta liste ?  :rateau:


Je ne l'ai pas enlevé, il n'était tout simplement pas dans la liste ce matin ! 

par contre, oui, je l'enlève quand il y est pour rien !


----------



## toys (17 Octobre 2005)

bing bam boum 

jouyeux vairsaire GOR59 (84 ans), gribouille67 (73 ans), pomme-accro (53 ans), Stance (23 ans), gattopardo (13 ans), wheely ( 03 ans), laboubouille (72 ans), utopia (62 ans), TightyJo (62 ans), Yannoux (52 ans), benkenobi (52 ans), Germaine Vilaine (52 ans), canibal (32 ans), ldonh (32 ans), darkjedis (91 ans)


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas enlevé, il n'était tout simplement pas dans la liste ce matin !


Ben il y est 

_IGOR59 (48), gribouille67 (37), pomme-accro (35), Stance (32), gattopardo (31), wheely (30), laboubouille (27), utopia (26), TightyJo (26), Yannoux (25), benkenobi (25), *[Vezøul]Numerø41 (25)*, Germaine Vilaine (25), canibal (23), ldonh (23), darkjedis (19)_


----------



## Taho! (17 Octobre 2005)

Heu toys, &#231;a sert &#224; quoi de reposter la m&#234;me liste en double ? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu toys, ça sert à quoi de reposter la même liste en double ? :mouais:



Ben, depuis que le Bar des floodeurs est mort, il rode comme une ame en peine, un fantome...
tu devrais avoir pitié....


ps:  mon Toys.....


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu toys, ça sert à quoi de reposter la même liste en double ? :mouais:


Pask'il veut souhaiter _personnellement_ un bonanif' à tous les gagnants du jour


----------



## Taho! (17 Octobre 2005)

gagnants ? :afraid: 
alors qu'ils vieillissent tous d'un coup !


----------



## toys (17 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu toys, &#231;a sert &#224; quoi de reposter la m&#234;me liste en double ? :mouais:


s'est pas la m&#234;me que toi.



> Ben, depuis que le Bar des floodeurs est mort, il rode comme une ame en peine, un fantome...
> tu devrais avoir piti&#233;....



comment tu la devinner :snif:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2005)

Bon Birthday monsieur aware !!!    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

d&#233;j&#224; le 18 Octobre ! 

Bon anniversaire &#224; tous ! :love:

*Zdenek, gil44, joelle33, Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (45 ans), Tchet (37 ans), cecileb (29 ans), albin (26 ans), Aur&#233;lien-A (23 ans), alastorne (22 ans), Tafou (22 ans), patoukompri (21 ans), swissman (15 ans)*


----------



## toys (18 Octobre 2005)

et hop pour le 18

Zdenek, gil44, joelle33, Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (54 ans), Tchet (73 ans), cecileb (29 ans), albin (26 ans), Aurélien-A (32 ans), alastorne (22 ans), Tafou (22 ans), patoukompri (12 ans), swissman (51 ans)

alastorne, Tafou vous este pas drôle.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2005)

Happy anniversaire, Monsieur Aware Disco Star!... 
































​


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Octobre 2005)

Bon  anniversaire M'Tchet


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

*N'annif JCVD...*

et patoukompri, l'est parent avec JPTK....?

Bah, *N'annif quand meme patoukompri...*


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

* 
Happynanniversaire JCVD !!! *:love:​


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2005)

Happy aware annif' JVCD


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Dans la vie, y'a le temps qui passe et qui, comme un corbeau qui a faim, s'arrête de temps en temps et avec l'air sur lequel on repose et un calendrier, tout ça, ça forme les anniversaire. Et les anniversaires, c'est aware. 

Alors bonne anniversaware !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

tres bon annif JCVD      






​





.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniv' JCVD


----------



## y&b (18 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire les Macaddict, avec une petite dédicace à JCDV sous forme de déclaration de son célèbre homonyme (déclaration véridicte):

Quand tu photographie un lapin, t'as pas besoin de mettre le flash, car le lapin, il a déjà les yeux rouges


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Octobre 2005)

Thank you everybody ! 
Vous êtes tous aware !  

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (18 Octobre 2005)

*Bon Anniv JCV... :love:  *​


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

et pour le 19 hiop hip hip



dellys, Ferenc, bonsai (54), EROS (24), pinkipou (53), deckepat (33), fredoji (23), phverbeke (13), yvos (92), kiftycent (72), zouzou100 (52), Prof-maboulette (42), KlowbA (32), mknice1982 (32), mélodie (31), lagu2003 (5)


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2005)

jean claude  je te wish an happy birthday sincerely yours brother  :love: ...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2005)

oh mon p&#232;re YVOS !!!!! :love: i wish you to  :love: ..... plein de zik et d'images de paysages...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire yvos !!    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2005)

Ah ben oui tiens...

Joyeux anniversaire Yvos.  ​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire! 



























​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

*

    tres bon annif YVOS !!!!!!!!     






​*​





.


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2005)

Grill&#233; par toys ! 

*Joyeux anniversaire yvos* :love:


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

92 ???? Quel exploit !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Hey!  

*N'annif Yvos...*


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2005)

ah ba c'est sympa dites moi!! 

merci &#224; toutes et &#224; tous  , et bon anniversaire aux autres 

vous noterez que je reste assez djeune malgr&#233; mes 92 ans  

edit: "vous avez distribu&#233; trop de blablabla  "


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Grillé par toys !
> 
> *Joyeux anniversaire yvos* :love:


désolé je t'es pas attendu j'avais du taf.


par contre je te laisse toute la semaine prochaine je suis en formation donc :affraidas de lignes internet :affraid:.

je risque de mourir mais bon, je vais quand même le faire.


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2005)

J'aime bien le "je te laisse le faire" alors que c'est moi que j'avais lanc&#233; l'id&#233;e  :roll:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Octobre 2005)

_Joyeux anniversaire *Yvos*!!!_


----------



## gKatarn (19 Octobre 2005)

Bonanouf' Yvos


----------



## y&b (19 Octobre 2005)

Bon ben moi, je connais personne aujourd'hui, mais je souhaite un bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés aujourd'hui


----------



## Sloughi (19 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi, je connais personne aujourd'hui, mais je souhaite un bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés aujourd'hui



Idem:love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire petite Cossy !!!

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

*N'annif Morgane...*


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à JoyeuxBranleur (quand même hein :love: )
et à MACcossinelle. ​


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire CoSSinelle !*

    :love:





​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire! 

























​


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2005)

20 Octobre, c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *unfolding, MACcossinelle, sboursin (44 ans), jonet (43 ans), JEANP22002 (37 ans), Hary cover (34 ans), fabounio (33 ans), frederick145 (30 ans), jo_geneve (29 ans), inoxbox (29 ans), caue (28 ans), nicomax (26 ans), JoyeuxBranleur (25 ans), shigaepouyen (25 ans), Tashman (21 ans), Yohmga&#239; (18 ans)* :love:

Wha ! y'a du monde aujourd'hui ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire petite coccinelle !* :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Octobre 2005)

Bête à bon dieu, fera-t-il beau dimanche ?

Heu, pardon, je m'égare :rose: 

Joyeux z'anniversaire MACcossinelle

  

edit/ zut j'ai oublié la bestiole


----------



## toys (20 Octobre 2005)

bing bam bhoume

unfolding, MACcossinelle, sboursin (44 ans), jonet (34 ans), JEANP22002 (73 ans), Hary cover (43 ans), fabounio (33 ans), frederick145 (03 ans), jo_geneve (92 ans), inoxbox (92 ans), caue (82 ans), nicomax (62 ans), JoyeuxBranleur (52 ans), shigaepouyen (52 ans), Tashman (12 ans), Yohmgaï (81 ans) 




et un gros que di'je ENORME JOYEUX BORDEL A MACossinelle.

des bisous et tout et tout et de belle et heureuse années


----------



## Ti'punch (20 Octobre 2005)

BonAnnif Tite Cossy
 :love:  :love:  
 :rateau:  
 ​


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2005)

Mais pkoi oublie-t'il toujours les (25) de [Vez&#248;ul]Numer&#248;41 ?  

Bonanif' Maccossinnelle


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Octobre 2005)

_Bon anniversaire MACcossinelle!_


----------



## ginette107 (20 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire cossinelle:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

Salut, beaut&#233;


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

Plait-il ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2005)

Happy Birthday à tous!!!


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Cossy ! 

*



​


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux annif MACcossinelle







.


----------



## kyman (20 Octobre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Octobre 2005)

Merci à vous tous...!!! :love: :rose: :love: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux annif JoyeuxBranleur







.[/QUOTE]


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire oupsy. *​*
Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.


*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

et moi, le 12/04.........


*N'annif Oupsy....*


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

sympa de m'avoir oublié aussi


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2005)

C'est une vieille liste ressortie des archives des forums...  


Je vais pas non plus vous ajouter &#224; votre place oh?...  Alors, comme on dit sur le forum Rendez-vous, tu te prends par la main et tu t'ajoutes.


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

En ce jour de before de premi&#232;re &#198;S apr&#232;s l'expo, seules quelques membres sont natifs du 21 Octobre !

Bon anniversaire ! :love:

*yoyo!, Invit&#233;, fougiama, Tircis, CABON Gerard (57 ans), robinious (31 ans), Prupru (28 ans), lecroisic (24 ans), egyptien (21 ans)*

Edit : Merci &#224; WebO de nous rappeler que c'est aussi l'anniversaire d'Oupsy ! [BJoyeux anniversaire ![/b] :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

*
Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*F&#233;vrier*
 Macelene, le 12 f&#233;vrier
 Pitchoune, le 12 f&#233;vrier 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 f&#233;vrier 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 &#224; 06h30 (j'suis un l&#232;ve t&#244;t  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.


*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, &#224; 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Ao&#251;t* 
 karl40, le 5 ao&#251;t 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 ao&#251;t 1978.
 prerima, le 9 ao&#251;t 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 ao&#251;t 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 ao&#251;t 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 ao&#251;t 1973 !!!! 
 Mon&#339;il, le 17 ao&#251;t 1968 &#224; 11h30 (j'avais d&#233;j&#224; pas envie de me lever)
 Taho!, le 28 ao&#251;t 1980 &#224; 18h00
 Niconemo, le 29 ao&#251;t 1970.
 Philito, le 30 ao&#251;t 1979.
 Golf, le 30 ao&#251;t 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 &#224; 3h00 (et oui, je faisais d&#233;j&#224; c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 &#224; 4h00, en 1974.

*D&#233;cembre*
 Goulven, le 3 d&#233;cembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 d&#233;cembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 d&#233;cembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 D&#233;cembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 d&#233;cembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 d&#233;cembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 d&#233;cembre
 DocEvil, le 28 d&#233;cembre 1970.
 Al&#232;m, le 29 d&#233;cembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 d&#233;cembre 1963[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors, comme on dit sur le forum Rendez-vous, tu te prends par la main et tu t'ajoutes.



Bah, c'etait pour pas floodre........
Et c'est comme le Taho, au lieu d'oublier une balise au bas de son mesage, il aurait pas pu me rajouter.......




*
Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 
 Stook le 12 Avril (en meme temps, si c'eut ete en juin je ne me fut pas mis dans la liste d'avrll...) 1979

*Mai *
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.


*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Taho!, le 28 août 1980 à 18h00
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## toys (21 Octobre 2005)

Janvier
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

Février
Macelene, le 12 février
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

Mars 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

Avril 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
Grug, le 19 avril 1971
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 
Stook le 12 Avril (en meme temps, si c'eut ete en juin je ne me fut pas mis dans la liste d'avrll...) 1979

Mai 
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.


Juin 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
toys, le 07 juin 1981. A 12H30 (j'avais faim)
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

Juillet 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Août 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
Taho!, le 28 août 1980 à 18h00
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

Septembre
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

Octobre 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

Novembre 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

Décembre
Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
Jesus, le 25 décembre
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2005)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 
 Stook le 12 Avril (en meme temps, si c'eut ete en juin je ne me fut pas mis dans la liste d'avrll...) 1979

*Mai *
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 teo, le 16 mai 1969, à 18 h 30 

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Taho!, le 28 août 1980 à 18h00
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## toys (21 Octobre 2005)

mer credi 

on la fait en même temps je t'ai pas et tu ne ma pas.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2005)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 
 Stook le 12 Avril (en meme temps, si c'eut ete en juin je ne me fut pas mis dans la liste d'avrll...) 1979

*Mai *
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 teo, le 16 mai 1969, à 18 h 30 

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Taho!, le 28 août 1980 à 18h00
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Human-Fly , le 25 novembre1968. *Photo*
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Data Oupsy


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 
 Stook le 12 Avril (en meme temps, si c'eut ete en juin je ne me fut pas mis dans la liste d'avrll...) 1979

*Mai *
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 teo, le 16 mai 1969, à 18 h 30 

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 toys, le 07 juin 1981. A 12H30 (j'avais faim)
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Taho!, le 28 août 1980 à 18h00
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Human-Fly , le 25 novembre1968. *Photo*
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'etait pour pas floodre........
> Et c'est comme le Taho, au lieu d'oublier une balise au bas de son mesage, il aurait pas pu me rajouter.......


kesturâlesencore ?


----------



## dool (21 Octobre 2005)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 
 Stook le 12 Avril (en meme temps, si c'eut ete en juin je ne me fut pas mis dans la liste d'avrll...) 1979

*Mai *
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 teo, le 16 mai 1969, à 18 h 30 

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 toys, le 07 juin 1981. A 12H30 (j'avais faim)
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Taho!, le 28 août 1980 à 18h00
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Human-Fly , le 25 novembre1968. *Photo*
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est comme le Taho, au lieu d'oublier une balise au bas de son mesage, il aurait pas pu me rajouter.......



Quel boulet ce Taho!... mais comment est-il devenu *vert* ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 
 Stook le 12 Avril (en meme temps, si c'eut ete en juin je ne me fut pas mis dans la liste d'avrll...) 1979

*Mai *
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 teo, le 16 mai 1969, à 18 h 30 

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 toys, le 07 juin 1981. A 12H30 (j'avais faim)
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Taho!, le 28 août 1980 à 18h00
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 gKatarn, le 20 septembre (vous m'excuserez de ne pas préciser l'année hein, les vannes sur mon âge vénérable  :rateau: )
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Human-Fly , le 25 novembre1968. *Photo*
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2005)

Tu as oublié le 6 octobre... 
Lepurfils et moi-même ne te le pardonerons jamais...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Octobre 2005)

*Dis Pat'*
tu trouves pas qu'y a comme une odeur de dégagement de mauvais feeling ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lepurfils et moi-même ne te le pardonerons jamais...


Eh, c'est à WebO qu'il faut dire çà : il a ressorti la liste, sans la mettre à jour avec les dates d'anniv' de certains membres éminents de ce forum 
Et moi aussi j'étais pas dans la liste, j'en chie pas une pendule :rose: 












---
P'têt paske je ne suis pas susceptible comme un Corse ?  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2005)

Mais pourquoi ai-je ressorti cette liste... :mouais: ... si compliqu&#233;e &#224; compl&#233;ter pour certains &#171;mono-neuronaux&#187;&#169; (golf Corp.)...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

Ben non WebO, t'es pas ma bonniche, chacun se prend en charge (et je me suis rajout&#233; sans faire de scandale) mais &#231;&#224; ne devait pas &#234;tre &#233;vident pour Patoch et Le pur fils


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Elle est chiante cette liste &#233;tal&#233;e partout, je boule rouge le prochaine qui la sort.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi ai-je ressorti cette liste... :mouais: ... si compliquée à compléter pour certains «mono-neuronaux»© (golf Corp.)...



bah, c'etait une bonne idée....mais tu sais, quand tu mets une liste dans les mains de Taho!....
il te la ressort tous les 2 posts....


----------



## toys (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, c'etait une bonne idée....mais tu sais, quand tu mets une liste dans les mains de Taho!....
> il te la ressort tous les 2 posts....


non en fait il a corrigé le fait que l'on sois deux a voir posté en même temps avec le même poste de base donc on avais pas les bonne mise a jour.

je sais pas si s'est compréensible mais je me suis levé y a pas longtemps.


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

je ne comprends pas l'utilité de cette liste.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis Pat'*
> tu trouves pas qu'y a comme une odeur de dégagement de mauvais feeling ?



Yep, mon Dan! T'as vu ce qui suit ton post?    
Y'a de la gniaque aussi, dans l'air... C'est bien, ça :love:


----------



## toys (21 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas l'utilité de cette liste.....


faire un liste !

je pence pas vraiment qui y en ai une!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas l'utilit&#233; de cette liste.....


&#199;a date d'UBBThread, la p&#233;riode pr&#233;-vBulletin, quand Bilbo &#233;tait heureux  et surtout quand il n'y avait pas cette fonction anniversaire en page d'accueil, l&#224; c'est juste inutile et chiant. 

Faut tout te dire &#224; toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça date d'UBBThread, la période pré-vBulletin, quand Bilbo était heureux  et surtout quand il n'y avait pas cette fonction anniversaire en page d'accueil, là c'est juste inutile et chiant.
> 
> Faut tout te dire à toi


C'est étrange... Quand tu postes pour Malow, tu mets des petits smilies... Et pour les autres, rien...


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut tout te dire à toi




:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est &#233;trange... Quand tu postes pour Malow, tu mets des petits smilies... Et pour les autres, rien...


C'est vrai &#231;a, j'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de regarder l'avatar pour m'assurer qu'il ne s'agissait pas de Roberto...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

*tres bon annif oupsy 














.
*​


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'etait pour pas floodre........
> Et c'est comme le Taho, au lieu d'oublier une balise au bas de son mesage, il aurait pas pu me rajouter.......


Je viens de comprendre !
c'est vrai qu'elle est longue cette liste !
Et puis si j'avais dû rajouter tout le monde, j'y serais encore
Ceux qui veulent s'y ajouter le fond, tant qu'on me laisse fêter mes anniversaires !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Le plus simple c'est que si quelqu'un veut y &#234;tre, il post juste sa date, et chaque 5 pages max quelqu'un met la liste &#224; jour. 

Mais &#231;a va devenir illisible


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Yep, mon Dan! T'as vu ce qui suit ton post?
> Y'a de la gniaque aussi, dans l'air... C'est bien, &#231;a :love:



WebO, ils sont jalouuuuuuxxxxxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Bon, c'est bien bô tout ça...mais meme si je me repete, *N'annif Oupsy*....


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

Floodeur


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2005)

*Grosses bises au caramel au beurre salé !*






   :love: :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour tout vos gentils messages postés ici et ailleurs 
(tél.,mail,mp,sms,iTunes,data,...) tous m'ont touchés!

Z'êtes vraiment choux! Gros bisous à Toutes & Tous!
:rose: :love: :rose: :love: :rose:
et ...
... pititre à bientôt!


Tchusssss!

Bye! Bye!​


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

22 Octobre ! Y'a du beau monde aujourd'hui :love:

*cmarnaud, Massalia, clyde, Illuvatar, Sky My Wife (52 ans), colapsus (44 ans), Talchan (43 ans), bateman (32 ans), elcle (28 ans), julieno (27 ans), marconmac (25 ans), Macfan3 (23 ans), Soledad (21 ans), appleman (20 ans)*


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Talchan* :love:

*Joyeux anniversaire Bateman* :love:

*Joyeux anniversaire Appleman* :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Talchan et Bateman. :love: Big grosses bises.  

Et Appleman aussi. 
​


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2005)

Une bise aux jumeaux du 22


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Octobre 2005)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE à tous les natifs du 22 !!!!!*​


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2005)

caresse et bise &#224; l'oeil   :love: ... 22 vla talchan et bateman  :d ..  ... :fleurs: :cadeau: :toutca:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

*tres bon annif talchan 















.
*​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

*tres bon annif bateman   










*​





.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

*tres bon annif Appleman   










*​





.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2005)

appleman il &#224; pas le droit &#224; son cadeau


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> appleman il à pas le droit à son cadeau



maintenant si !!!!     :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2005)

_*Happy birthday,*_ *Mister Bateman*


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2005)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE....  :love: 



Talchan... wonder Woman...   

Batman... Coolman...  



* Ps... un abrazo de la parte de MActosh... ​


----------



## bateman (22 Octobre 2005)

merci à vous, les enfants.

Corsica Rules.


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2005)

* 
Bon Anniversaire Talchan et Bateman ! *


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Octobre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire, Talchan !!!







:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
*


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Octobre 2005)

*Bon anniveraire, Bateman !


:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



*


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

tiens, Chantal et Phil sont du meme jour....j'avais pas vu...


bon, *N'annif Talchan et Bateman...*


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 22 Octobre :love: !

*mathieucha, auver, PC10, Max Marseille, Pizouit (65 ans), jabond@mac.com (58 ans), 7410 (53 ans), alain2566 (42 ans), MacTheBike (39 ans), busman (37 ans), aloxe (32 ans), JULIEN 2 (29 ans), Papyrus (28 ans), macroots (27 ans), jeff57180 (26 ans)*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous ceux natifs du 23 et par avance joyeux anniversaire à tous ceux qui le fêteront dans les jours, les semaines ou les mois qui viennent.


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 22 Octobre :love: !


Merde, on est le 23, pas le 22 :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2005)

Non, rien


----------



## toys (23 Octobre 2005)

joyeux anniversaire a tous pour tous  eux de cette semaine vue que je suis pas la je prend de l'avance.
s'est pas sure que je puisse avoire une connection.


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou, et un fil &#224; flood, un


cool


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2005)

Essaie de ne pas citer des posts 10 pages en arri&#232;re, on n'a pas que &#231;&#224; a faire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merde, on est le 23, pas le 22 :rateau:



Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à être fâché avec le calendrier.


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

Le 24, c'est aussi le lendemain du 23 ! Joyeux anniversaire &#224; *tomtom.oz, HpGalfer (50 ans), Ptitefred15 (34 ans), steph75 (33 ans), Silverscreen (31 ans), sukkoi30 (27 ans), reven (20 ans), Niaki (19 ans)* :love:


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire profitez de votre journée ou soirée enfin profitez! !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Dans deux mois c'est No&#235;l et aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire de *pnalanji (36 ans), damsleouf (32 ans), yolejarz (29 ans), Imaginus (29 ans), Bixanta (25 ans), knoxville (20 ans), frodon27 (20 ans)* :love:


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dans deux mois c'est Noël et aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire de *pnalanji (36 ans), damsleouf (32 ans), yolejarz (29 ans), Imaginus (29 ans), Bixanta (25 ans), knoxville (20 ans), frodon27 (20 ans)* :love:



Et bien bon anniversaire à eux


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

me semblait que Frodon avait 33 ans...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous....


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> me semblait que Frodon avait 33 ans...





Frodon, pas Frodon27 !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Frodon, pas Frodon27 !


ah ! voilà l'erreur !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> me semblait que Frodon avait 33 ans...


Nan, c'est le Christ


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est le Christ


oui, le pire fils aussi
mais quand même...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dans deux mois c'est Noël et aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire de *pnalanji (36 ans), damsleouf (32 ans), yolejarz (29 ans), Imaginus (29 ans), Bixanta (25 ans), knoxville (20 ans), frodon27 (20 ans)* :love:




On les voit pas souvent au bar


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On les voit pas souvent au bar



pas grave ça fait un pretexte pour boire un coup et faire la fete


----------



## y&b (26 Octobre 2005)

Bon ben taho! etant en retard, bon anniv &#224; alfred, usurp, cerock, a/m, tantoillane, bpriss, Jingle, crinette51, Brett, Mondana, fabulousfab, annamaria, moochamerth, Cpt_Cavern, deadbone, oxitan, Kira, maikiatil, kikiche.16, Thrawn, Mateuss , Yoop avec une sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; Kreck


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonne annif a tous
et à Kreck en particulier ​


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire...!!!


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

Du coup 
 Un tr&#232;s joyeux anniversaire &#224; *alfred, usurp, cerock, a/m, tantoillane, bpriss, Jingle, crinette51, Brett (47 ans), Mondana (43 ans), Kreck (37 ans), fabulousfab (35 ans), annamaria (35 ans), moochamerth (34 ans), Cpt_Cavern (34 ans), deadbone (32 ans), oxitan (25 ans), Kira (23 ans), maikiatil (23 ans), kikiche.16 (22 ans), Thrawn (22 ans), Mateuss (21 ans), Yoop (16 ans)* :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Octobre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Kira


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Octobre 2005)

​ 





 Joyeux anniversaire!...  

























​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire!... 



























​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire, le cinéphile!...  

























​


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire alfred !!! *​


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

*joyeux anniversaire usurp   !!!!
*


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire **cerock** !!! 
*


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

*etc, etc ,etc, etc 
*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

*tres bon annif alfred 










*​


.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

*   tres bon annif tantoillane   










*​


.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

* bon annif annamaria










*​


.


----------



## tantoillane (26 Octobre 2005)

:love:
:love: :love:
:love: :love: :love:
:love: MERCI A TOUS :love:
:love: :love: :love:
:love: :love:
:love:





​


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Octobre 2005)

*N'annif Tantoillane...*


----------



## Sloughi (26 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Du coup
> Un très joyeux anniversaire à *alfred, usurp, cerock, a/m, tantoillane, bpriss, Jingle, crinette51, Brett (47 ans), Mondana (43 ans), Kreck (37 ans), fabulousfab (35 ans), annamaria (35 ans), moochamerth (34 ans), Cpt_Cavern (34 ans), deadbone (32 ans), oxitan (25 ans), Kira (23 ans), maikiatil (23 ans), kikiche.16 (22 ans), Thrawn (22 ans), Mateuss (21 ans), Yoop (16 ans)* :love:



Bon  Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2005)

Gilbertus, joyeux annversaire.  
​


----------



## y&b (27 Octobre 2005)

C'est le jour deGilbertus, Teybi, Nioube, averroes, super_manu!!!
Alors bon anniversaire à vous quatre  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

*N'annif le Nioube... et passe le "N'annif" a l'autre aussi.......*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Octobre 2005)

*Bon anniv &#224; ce cher et trop rare Nioube*
Et &#224; son ami Giorgio Moroder 



Une binche pour f&#234;ter &#231;a ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2005)

Qui a parlé de binche ?

Joyeux anniversaire à toutes et tous...


----------



## Taho! (27 Octobre 2005)

T&#234;te dans le cul, au bureau, un gros bisous aux anniversaires du jour : *Gilbertus (35 ans), Teybi (33 ans), Nioube (33 ans), averroes (29 ans), super_manu (24 ans)* :love:


----------



## dool (27 Octobre 2005)

Y'aurait pas comme quelqu'un qui aurait vir&#233; sa date d'anniv de son profil juste pour pas qu'on lui souhaite dans ce fil ???!!!   

BONNE BOURRE D'ANNIVERSAIRE LE MOUSTACHU !  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2005)

Bonanouf SerialCarpette :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2005)

Ben oui tiens... Joyeux anniversaire SM.  ​*
Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
*  supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972*
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> dool, le 29 octobre 1981


Tiens, j'en connais une pour qui çà va être la fête dans 2 jours  :love:


----------



## y&b (27 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Y'aurait pas comme quelqu'un qui aurait vir&#233; sa date d'anniv de son profil juste pour pas qu'on lui souhaite dans ce fil ???!!!
> 
> BONNE BOURRE D'ANIVERSAIRE LE MOUSTACHU !  :love:


Ah oui &#231;a c'est pas r&#233;glo !!! tu n'y coupera pas (la moustache   )

Alors bon anniv 
SM





 :love: 
​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

ben oui... 

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
*supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972*
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 



:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

Une pinup pour fêter l'anniv de notre Moquette!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## bouilla (27 Octobre 2005)

Goudanniversaire SM !!! :love::love::love:

t'es un vieux dis donc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2005)

*FELICE ANNIVERSARIU, O MUSTACCIUTU* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2005)

... Je sais que tu en es friand ...


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben oui...
> 
> *Octobre*
> macmarco : 01/10/1968
> ...



Salut bande de gamins.............Moi (avec M comme dans modeste....27/06/1935


----------



## fantomas007 (27 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous!


----------



## garfield (27 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniv' gilbertus et SM !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

> Bon anniv' SM !



Lui qui etait resté discret sur la date de son annif (du moins dans son profil...)....


----------



## dool (27 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Lui qui etait resté discret sur la date de son annif (du moins dans son profil...)....



ET OUAIIIIISSSSSSS...et j'avais trop envie de le griller !!!


----------



## Sloughi (27 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tête dans le cul, au bureau, un gros bisous aux anniversaires du jour : *Gilbertus (35 ans), Teybi (33 ans), Nioube (33 ans), averroes (29 ans), super_manu (24 ans)* :love:




Bon anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (27 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, S.M !


----------



## bouilla (27 Octobre 2005)

j'avais oublié de te faire la bise sm !


----------



## Malow (28 Octobre 2005)

Avec un peu de retard, Bon anniv Supermomo !!!, et &#224; la tienne !!! 
Tu reconna&#238;tras cette bouteille j'en suis s&#251;re !!!.....   :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Octobre 2005)

C'est qui SM  ?

Joyeux anniversaire ! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, l'enrhumé!...  

























​


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2005)

Manquerait plus qu'on lui souhaite un joyeux anniversaire &#224; ce mal poli


----------



## SveDec (28 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à mon plus grand donnateur de points disco :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Apca


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2005)

Pinaise, c'est l'annif d'un tournesol.......

*n'annif apça...*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire Apca !

Tiens, un 'tit cadeau


----------



## Taho! (28 Octobre 2005)

Ou&#233; ! C'est un week-end de 4 jours !! Et en plus, des Macg&#233;ens f&#234;tent leur anniversaire ! :love:

*Euphorbia, gllobra, mypomme (50 ans), skipper (46 ans), CataTon (41 ans), karibou (38 ans), Patamach (34 ans), BigEdison (29 ans), realmika (29 ans), rimiq (28 ans), redanovitch (27 ans), Trente-Trois (23 ans), Apca (19 ans)*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire*
à tous ces nioubes inconnus.


----------



## CataTon (28 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oué ! C'est un week-end de 4 jours !! Et en plus, des Macgéens fêtent leur anniversaire ! :love:
> 
> *Euphorbia, gllobra, mypomme (50 ans), skipper (46 ans), CataTon (41 ans), karibou (38 ans), Patamach (34 ans), BigEdison (29 ans), realmika (29 ans), rimiq (28 ans), redanovitch (27 ans), Trente-Trois (23 ans), Apca (19 ans)*



merci


----------



## gKatarn (28 Octobre 2005)

Bonanouf Apca


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2005)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> merci



On crie "au loup" et CataTon arrive ! 

Bon anniv'


----------



## Patamach (28 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oué ! C'est un week-end de 4 jours !! Et en plus, des Macgéens fêtent leur anniversaire ! :love:
> 
> *Euphorbia, gllobra, mypomme (50 ans), skipper (46 ans), CataTon (41 ans), karibou (38 ans), Patamach (34 ans), BigEdison (29 ans), realmika (29 ans), rimiq (28 ans), redanovitch (27 ans), Trente-Trois (23 ans), Apca (19 ans)*



Bon bin merci pour ce joyeux anniversaire, le 34eme du nom.
Allez hop ce soir pti champagne, pti fours, pti dessous pour madame, ...


----------



## Fluocaril (28 Octobre 2005)

> Bon bin merci pour ce joyeux anniversaire, le 34eme du nom.
> Allez hop ce soir pti champagne, pti fours, pti dessous pour madame, ...


 
Joli programme ... 
Bonnanif


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Octobre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop ce soir, pti dessous pour madame, ...


La bonne planque ??? Ta Ta Ta Ta Ta ????


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire*
> à tous ces nioubes inconnus.



brulons les.....!


sinon, 
*N'annif Patamach....*


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Octobre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> j'avais oublié de te faire la bise sm !



Tu appelle ça "faire la bise" ?
Sans compter qu'après, faut nettoyer la vitre... :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Sloughi (28 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oué ! C'est un week-end de 4 jours !! Et en plus, des Macgéens fêtent leur anniversaire ! :love:
> 
> *Euphorbia, gllobra, mypomme (50 ans), skipper (46 ans), CataTon (41 ans), karibou (38 ans), Patamach (34 ans), BigEdison (29 ans), realmika (29 ans), rimiq (28 ans), redanovitch (27 ans), Trente-Trois (23 ans), Apca (19 ans)*




Bon Anniversaire:love:


----------



## Nobody (28 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu appelle ça "faire la bise" ?
> Sans compter qu'après, faut nettoyer la vitre... :affraid::affraid::affraid:


 
Ouais.  Y a des poissons qui font ça aussi bien.

:sleep:


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à vous trois.

 Pascal R.,  PoorMonsteR,, Lamar


----------



## y&b (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniv en retard à ceux d'hier :rose: 
Et un bon anniv à ceux d'aujourd'hui


----------



## SveDec (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon annif à ceux d'aujourd'hui ^^
Et aussi à ceux de demain, des fois que l'oublierais :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire! 




















​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2005)

Happy birthday! 




























​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Octobre 2005)

Merci Jose et Human, c'est sympa  

Je pensais qu'on allait m'oublier 

:love: :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire dool !!!


Bon, je t'ai trouvé un copain mais faut pas être trop regardante hein, c'est les fêtes et pas trop de choix !






 :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Octobre 2005)

Ben, Human, désolé 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly._

 


edit/Et j'ai toujours que 2 points disco depuis le temps. A quoi ça sert que PoorMonsteR il se décarcasse ?

         

re edit/faites pas attention, j'en ai un petit coup dans l'aile :hosto: pin pon pin, pin pon pin, pin pon pin

Heu, bon d'accord, je vais me coucher :sick: 

re re edit/en fait c'est bien d'éditer, c'est pas du flood . 'tain, mort de rire !

Ouais ouais, j'y vais ! :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, Human, désolé
> 
> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly._
> 
> ...



 Merci à toi. 
 C'est l'intention qui compte. 

 Quant à ta force disco, elle est de (2) parce que tu es encore dans le carré VIP de Mac Génération.  Tu as donc entre 750 et 1001 points disco(s), et sans doute même moins de 1000. Tu devrais passer à la force disco (3) quand tu passeras le cap des 1000 points disco(s), et tu organiseras les soirées VIP Mac Génération quand tu auras entre 1001 et 1250 points disco(s). 

 Enfin, si je ne me suis pas trompé. :rateau:


 Bon anniversaire à toi, en tout cas, pauvre monstre cinéphile!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Octobre 2005)

*Aujourd'hui*
c'est la St Narcisse.


Forcément, j'me sens concerné.



:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire dool. *​


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire !


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniv' dool


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2005)

Bonaniv' Dool  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Octobre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Dool*
Pour le cadeau je sais pas trop, mais j'ai mon idée pour le repas


----------



## Stargazer (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Dool ! :love: :love:  

Et bon anniversaire PoorMonster !  :love:


----------



## y&b (29 Octobre 2005)

C'est l'anniv de Dool !
ça va donner ce soir dans le wagon ....


----------



## dool (29 Octobre 2005)

Je ne passerai qu'une seule fois...si prochain il y a...ben prochain il y aura !  

*Merci* les gô et la geuzesse...et la "on se plus trop !"  :love:

...

Pour le repas je le préférerai à poil le lapin plutôt qu'à la moutarde ! Mais bon...puisqu'il faut y passer j'y passerai ! 

Quand au train, j'éspère que Bob et Starmaniac ont fait la réserve de serpillère (r'marque deux trois se devoueront pour la faire :rateau: ) et de M'sieur décapant car on va multiplier par 5 la Vezoul Touch !  

...


Bon vouala, je suis passée ! :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et bon anniversaire PoorMonster !  :love:



Merci beaucoup la bergère


----------



## Sloughi (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous et toutes, d'hier, d'aujourd'hui, de demain et même d'après demain (oui oui, même eux)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Octobre 2005)

pas bon anniversaire D:love::love:l


----------



## Taho! (29 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas parce que c'est le week-end que j'oublie ! Joyeux anniversaire &#224; *smah, LionelMacBruSoft, kinognou, Pascal R., dool, PoorMonsteR, PowerMak, Lamar (35 ans), fafart88 (32 ans), Padme (28 ans), -SeSaM- (27 ans), locheux (26 ans), Leyry Hynemonth (25 ans), Pokefan + (16 ans)* :love:

Bon, je suis &#224; la bourre, mais bon :hein: :love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Octobre 2005)

Et bien &#233;videmment un bisous baveux &#224; dool et &#224; PoorMonsteR :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas bon anniversaire D:love::love:l



Ca confirme bien ce que j'avais déjà constaté... Ce chacal galeux ne met des smilies que quand il s'adresse aux filles


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2005)

happy birthday !  :love: ....


----------



## MACcossinelle (29 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux n'anniversaire tous !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux n'anniversaire tous !  :love: :love: :love:



pas mieux


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca confirme bien ce que j'avais déjà constaté... Ce chacal galeux ne met des smilies que quand il s'adresse aux filles


T'es jalouse ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Octobre 2005)

c'est ici le nouveau bar?


----------



## macelene (29 Octobre 2005)

*B*on 
Anniversaire
*D*ooL




:love: ​


----------



## macelene (29 Octobre 2005)

et 

Bon 
Anniv 
Poor Monster...
:love:​


----------



## rezba (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire dool ! 







​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

bon anniversaire mon lapin !!!


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire mon lapin !!!




Ils ont pas la grippe les lapins cette ann&#233;e ?  ...ah non c'est les poulets...

Bon anniversaire


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et
> 
> Bon
> Anniv
> ...



Merci beaucoup !





En toute amitié bien sûr


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

*n'annif a notre Dool (et soigne ta myxomatose...)....*


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup !
> 
> En toute amitié bien sûr




*N'annif toi aussi...*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et bien &#233;videmment un bisous baveux &#224; dool et &#224; PoorMonsteR :love:



Ben, si tu ne gardes le bisou baveux QUE pour dool, &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas  

Merci Taho!, c'est sympa


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *N'annif toi aussi...*



Merci stook (si je dis "c'est sympa", ça va faire répétition, hein ?  )

Hé bien, c'est sympa quand même !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonne Fête 

Je veux une part de gâteau


ben quoi?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

Tous ceux dont c'était l'anniversaire vendredi vont être ravis d'apprendre, s'il ne le savent déjà, qu'il fêtent leur anniversaire le même jour que Bill Gates, né lui aussi un 28 octobre (1955).


----------



## CataTon (30 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux dont c'était l'anniversaire vendredi vont être ravis d'apprendre, s'il ne le savent déjà, qu'il fêtent leur anniversaire le même jour que Bill Gates, né lui aussi un 28 octobre (1955).



Oui mais je me rassure en me disant que l'anniversaire de Coluche était le 28 octobre aussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

* bon annif superbe moquette 











*​


.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

* tres bon annif apca










*​


.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

*   tres bon annif gilbertus   










*​


.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

*   tresssssss bon annif dool    










*​


.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

*  :bon annif powermonster    










*​


.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *  :bon annif powermonster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est moi sur le gateau ? :mouais: 

Merci robertav !    :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

C'est la fête ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, WebO a bcp travaill&#233; cette nuit  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, WebO a bcp travaillé cette nuit  :love:



Satanée heure d'hiver...  

Joyeux anniv' à PoorMonster aussi alors.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Satanée heure d'hiver...
> 
> Joyeux anniv' à PoorMonster aussi alors.



Il est 14 h 12. J'ai bon, là ? 

Merci WebO


----------



## MACcossinelle (30 Octobre 2005)

avec pas mal de retard mais autant d'excuses...

 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE SM​    :rose:


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

Joyeuses


----------



## WebOliver (31 Octobre 2005)

«Vous ne seriez pas suisses par hasard? :mouais:»

Joyeux anniversaire Vince-surf.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Octobre 2005)

Bon, je fais un prix de gros : 

Bon anniversaire tout le monde ! 

coagulatus, bozo38, tibi, hagardunor, tanelit, delf, karolyne, zap zap, Quiz34, ghdk83 (53), efdé (52), calypso35 (49), caplyp (49), patrick_f75 (48), micmac64 (47), chajmi (45), ross92 (45), easys (44), ccf (43), brubrack (43), aubignane (42), pseraph (40), Vince-surf (37), rduvrac (37), iDuck (37), artvaloli (37), ikwet (36), bragar (36), Tatayet (35), plcg (35), fioupi (34), potala (33), mac2luxe (33), yoav (32), hannibal61 (31), mikeintokyo (29), dinay (29), ApyCop1 (28), Galluopiote (28), Gigilib (28), Fredche (28), TheTigrou (27), viclio (26), Davco Mini (26), valetjos (25), shimi (25), Kopain (21), Z-4195 (21), Sinkha (20), Edibook (20), °*Hanachan*° (18), theBlueLink (17), matt1035 (15), Fonzi (15)

Pinaise, y'en a du monde que je ne connais pas !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (31 Octobre 2005)

Merci WebOliver!

Quelle poisse! J'ai eu l'impression pour un instant que tout &#233;tait hors de contr&#244;le!

1foisclic=1message


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire iDuck


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

Merci PoorMonsterR et José Culot.  

Par curiosité, j'aimerais savoir qui parmi ceux nés aujourd'hui (et il y a du monde !) est né le premier. Moi, je suis né à 2h40 du matin.


----------



## y&b (31 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniv à toi Iduck et à tous les macaddict nés un 31 octobre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv à toi Iduck et à tous les macaddict nés un 31 octobre



Merci.


----------



## mac-aïoli (31 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniv' iDuck


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

mac-a&#239 a dit:


> Bon anniv' iDuck



Merci &#224; toi aussi.  

Et merci d'avance &#224; ceux qui me le souhaiteront dans la journ&#233;e, s'il y en a. Voil&#224;, comme &#231;a, c'est fait.


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)

je me joins à tes cousins pour te souhaiter un bonnanif!

et oublie pas de rester à la maison pendant que les migrateurs passent


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire le canard   

Passe une bonne journée


----------



## Sloughi (31 Octobre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire iDuck


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire  
Amuses toi bien


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonne anniversaire iDuck.  

Et aussi un joyeux anniversaire à tous.


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est aujourd'hui que mon fils à 3 mois pile !!!
Bon Mois-niversaire Maël !
:love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (31 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux annif Iduck !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

* bon annif  iDuck 










*​


.


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2005)

coin-coinversaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est aujourd'hui que mon fils à 3 mois pile !!!
> Bon Mois-niversaire Maël !
> :love:



Bon anniv' au fiston.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> * bon annif  iDuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miam, miam.    

PS : Tiens, ça y est : tu as choisi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2005)

Et encore merci à tous (Ti'Punch, ne t'inquiètes pas : je n'oublierai pas  ).


----------



## gKatarn (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonanouf' &#224; tous  :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (1 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2005)

happy beuze day  ou breizh day si on est breton  ....


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

tas de floodeurs, va...
devriez avoir honte...


----------



## NED (1 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv' au fiston.


Et bon Anniv a toué aussi !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

et alleeeeeeeeeez, &#231;a continue...
pfff...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et alleeeeeeeeeez, ça continue...
> pfff...



Qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive ? Personne ne t'a souhaité le tien et tu l'as mauvaise ?


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonne anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## Sloughi (2 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bonne anniversaire à tout le monde.



Idem:love:


----------



## Taho! (2 Novembre 2005)

et voil&#224; ! je m'absente trois jours et y'en a qui en profitent pour f&#234;ter leur anniversaire ! 

Bon anniversaire iDuck ! :love:

Et aussi &#224; tous ceux que j'ai rat&#233; ces trois jours ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et voilà ! je m'absente trois jours et y'en a qui en profitent pour fêter leur anniversaire !
> 
> Bon anniversaire iDuck ! :love:
> 
> Et aussi à tous ceux que j'ai raté ces trois jours ! :love:



Merci. Et bon anniversaire à tous ceux nés le 1er ou le 2 novembre ('tain, le 2, le jour des morts, c'est pas la joie !   ).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2005)

Et ceux nés le 3 novembre aussi, évidemment.


----------



## y&b (3 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben un bon anniv à tous les macaddict né un 3 novembre comme :  	   	 barthelet2, claired, timbuck, Benoit78, Spirit of Jah, Elvis, I POD Mini, pukmac, Punky_14   
ainsi que pour la 250 ème fois de l'année (à peu près) à [Vezøul]Numerø41


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous.


----------



## toys (3 Novembre 2005)

joyeux papy versaire a tous

les vieux les jeunes et ceux qui sont qui sont entre les deux.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et voilà ! je m'absente trois jours et y'en a qui en profitent pour fêter leur anniversaire !


Yep, je sens un certain relâchement de ta part  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (3 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## elKBron (3 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à Chokobelle (qui fete ses 30 ans d experience, avec un nouveau format geant et 2 surprises en plus inedites)


----------



## Taho! (3 Novembre 2005)

Un joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 4 Novembre ! :love:

*barthelet2, claired, timbuck (51 ans), Benoit78 (38 ans), Spirit of Jah (34 ans), Elvis (23 ans), I POD Mini (20 ans), pukmac (17 ans), Punky_14 (15 ans)*


----------



## y&b (3 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Un joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 4 Novembre ! :love:
> 
> *barthelet2, claired, timbuck (51 ans), Benoit78 (38 ans), Spirit of Jah (34 ans), Elvis (23 ans), I POD Mini (20 ans), pukmac (17 ans), Punky_14 (15 ans)*



 Ben ils ont un anniversaire aussi le 4 novembre ceux du 3    :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (3 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ben ils ont un anniversaire aussi le 4 novembre ceux du 3    :rateau:


Si c'est pas la preuve que j'ai besoin de vacances ! :rateau:
Oui, c'étaient les anniv du 3 Novembre et pas du 4... :casse:


----------



## Taho! (3 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à Chokobelle (qui fete ses 30 ans d experience, avec un nouveau format geant et 2 surprises en plus inedites)


Heu... c'est dans à peine un mois son anniversaire...


----------



## y&b (3 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas la preuve que j'ai besoin de vacances ! :rateau:
> Oui, c'étaient les anniv du 3 Novembre et pas du 4... :casse:



Et puis ça fais un moment que tu as besoin d'en prendre, si si, la preuve là


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (3 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Un joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 4 Novembre ! :love:
> 
> *barthelet2, claired, timbuck (51 ans), Benoit78 (38 ans), Spirit of Jah (34 ans), Elvis (23 ans), I POD Mini (20 ans), pukmac (17 ans), Punky_14 (15 ans)*




Chouet! Encore une fête!!!  des airs fêtes plein le trombonne!! 

Bonne fête!!! les amis!


----------



## Taho! (3 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ça fais un moment que tu as besoin d'en prendre, si si, la preuve là


Mon patron ne sait même plus ce que veut dire le mot vacances...


----------



## y&b (3 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mon patron ne sait même plus ce que veut dire le mot vacances...


Commences par le début, 1936 et tout ça ...   
Bon t'inquiètes pas, on est bientôt le 4 

:rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Novembre 2005)

​ 






 Joyeux anniversaire! 
































​


----------



## Taho! (4 Novembre 2005)

Sp&#233;cialement pour y&b : Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du *quatre* Novembre ! 

*lat dior (44 ans), zchristo (36 ans), yddn (35 ans), Hippocampe (29 ans), zuzu (19 ans), baptistebcn (18 ans)* :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (4 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci mille fois Human-Fly!!! :love: :love: :love: Ca me fait t'autant plus plaisir que Taho n'avait pas encire annoncé les anniv' du 4.  
Ca fait chaud au coeur. 
Aller merci, merci et encore merci.


----------



## elKBron (4 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu... c'est dans à peine un mois son anniversaire...


mouarf... c est juste que je venais de voir la derniere pub Kinder...


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2005)

Un bonne anniversaire à tous.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (4 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire !

lat dior (44 ans), zchristo (36 ans), yddn (35 ans), Hippocampe (29 ans), zuzu (19 ans), baptistebcn (18 ans)


----------



## y&b (4 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Spécialement pour y&b : Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du *quatre* Novembre !
> 
> *lat dior (44 ans), zchristo (36 ans), yddn (35 ans), Hippocampe (29 ans), zuzu (19 ans), baptistebcn (18 ans)* :love:


Et bien bonne anniversaire à tous ces Macaddict  :love: 
Ps: Taho!, demain se sera le cinq


----------



## Sloughi (4 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Spécialement pour y&b : Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du *quatre* Novembre !
> 
> *lat dior (44 ans), zchristo (36 ans), yddn (35 ans), Hippocampe (29 ans), zuzu (19 ans), baptistebcn (18 ans)* :love:



Bon Anniversaire à tous:love:


----------



## Taho! (4 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ps: Taho!, demain se sera le cinq


C'est noté


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire, mon canard!...  


























​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire!... 



























​


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2005)

tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom  Joyeux anniversaire   tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom

 :love: 
 

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2005)

*miaou, borger, Jay jay, Xman (43), gingko (41), tomtom (32), Macbeth (30), manu633 (30), rinaldi.stan (28), grease (28), alexandremg (27), enzo0511 (26), Raph77 (25), tito d'ajaccio (23), T-Storm (20)*

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Novembre 2005)

Bonnanif à TomTom
et à tous les autres!
  ​


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'est le 5 novembre, et bien bonne anniv aux Macaddict nés aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ps: Taho!, demain se sera le cinq



et demain sera le *6*  :rateau:


----------



## CLAY (5 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et demain sera le *6*  :rateau:



ey apres demain le sept je croi


----------



## Sloughi (5 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> *miaou, borger, Jay jay, Xman (43), gingko (41), tomtom (32), Macbeth (30), manu633 (30), rinaldi.stan (28), grease (28), alexandremg (27), enzo0511 (26), Raph77 (25), tito d'ajaccio (23), T-Storm (20)*
> 
> Bon anniversaire à tous.




Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à vous tous.


----------



## Taho! (5 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
> tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
> tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
> tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom Joyeux anniversaire tomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtomtom
> ...


Pas mieux !  :love:


----------



## y&b (6 Novembre 2005)

Simon, keeyung, zan, aldoromano, peyret, A312, ehho, Ici meme, elmstreet, callahan, Kraan, mwamem, steph_uk, Yumisan, AlfUTT, chprome, narutodu77, sont nés un six novembre, pour certains, il y a quelques année, pour d'autres beaucoup plus , et bien bon anniv à ces Macaddict 


:love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Simon, keeyung, zan, aldoromano, peyret, A312, ehho, Ici meme, elmstreet, callahan, Kraan, mwamem, steph_uk, Yumisan, AlfUTT, chprome, narutodu77, sont nés un six novembre, pour certains, il y a quelques année, pour d'autres beaucoup plus , et bien bon anniv à ces Macaddict
> 
> 
> :love::love:



Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Sloughi (6 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Simon, keeyung, zan, aldoromano, peyret, A312, ehho, Ici meme, elmstreet, callahan, Kraan, mwamem, steph_uk, Yumisan, AlfUTT, chprome, narutodu77, sont nés un six novembre, pour certains, il y a quelques année, pour d'autres beaucoup plus , et bien bon anniv à ces Macaddict
> 
> 
> :love::love:



Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## CLAY (6 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à vous tous.




ta ttendrais pas le prochain zelda ,toi, par hasard?!
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire ginette :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire ginette :love: :love:



tout pareil


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Marie. 




Et à woa aussi.  30 ans...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

*N'annif Ginette...*

et n'annif a notre nouveau modo...


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire! 






























​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire! 




























 


​


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love:
 :love: :love: 
:love: 

Bonnanif à toi ma Ginette












:love: 
:love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: ​


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Novembre 2005)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:​ 
JOYEUX N'ANNIVERSAIRE Ginette ! 
 
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:​


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire de ce jour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

*tresssss bon annif ginette**!!!!








*
.

​


----------



## ginette107 (7 Novembre 2005)

:rose: :rose: euh merci tous  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonanouf' Ginette


----------



## Philippe (7 Novembre 2005)

Noble vieillard, bon anniversaire !



​
Ça se fête, non ?

PS.
Bon anniversaire à tous les autres aussi   !


----------



## Malow (7 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniv Gigi.......


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (7 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire:

Averell Dalton (100), ChrisErnst (57), arno102 (36), fleq (35), woa (30), ed71 (26), zejames (26), tanos (25), ginette107 (24), badvallu (24), AlBundy (22), jullinux (20), Guigoz (19), moloch (18)

Sachez que vous avez le droit de garder le sourire, tout ce que vous direz sera lu, vous avez droit à une fête et si vous n'en avez pas On veillera à ce que vous en ayez une!


----------



## Sloughi (7 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à tous:love:


----------



## CLAY (7 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire:
> 
> Averell Dalton (100), ChrisErnst (57), arno102 (36), fleq (35), woa (30), ed71 (26), zejames (26), tanos (25), ginette107 (24), badvallu (24), AlBundy (22), jullinux (20), Guigoz (19), moloch (18)
> 
> ...


:love:      :style:


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2005)

*Un excellent anniversaire à ginette dont j'ai tellement entendu parler mais que je n'ai jamais eu l'honneur de rencontrer ! :love: !*

Profite, c'est l'avant dernière année où tu es considérée comme jeune !


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

* 
Bon Anniversaire Ginette ! *
​


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Novembre 2005)

Moi c'est dans moins de 2 heures!


----------



## CLAY (7 Novembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est dans moins de 2 heures!


bon anniv d' avance


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est dans moins de 2 heures!




C'est pas bien de quémander !


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2005)

*Bon Anniversaire Ginette....  
:love: 


Bon Anniversaire Woa... 
:love:
*​


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de quémander !



et pourtant, c'est ce qu'il fait...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

Oui mais il se la coule douce aussi ...


Bon je lui souhaite quand même !  

Bon annouf à toi même si t'as demandé !


----------



## islacoulxii (8 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il se la coule douce aussi ...
> 
> 
> Bon je lui souhaite quand même !
> ...


mais j'ai rien demandé moi! J'était tout émoustiller a l'idée d'avoir 20 ans... on a pas tous les jours 20 ans!  

Mais merci a toi qd meme !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai rien demandé moi! J'était tout émoustiller a l'idée d'avoir 20 ans... on a pas tous les jours 20 ans!
> 
> Mais merci a toi qd meme !


Ça fait bizarre... tu as 20 ans. Joyeux anniversaire...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> on a pas tous les jours 20 ans!



Je connais des copines pour qui c'est le cas ... Chaque année elles ont 20 ans.


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Novembre 2005)

*C'est mon Premier Anniversaire ...*​


*... sur MacG*​

*Merci à tous pour l'aide, les conseils, les discussions, ... and co*​








    ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Anniversaire Ginette....
> :love:
> *​


*

Je ne sais pas qui est cette Ginette dont tout le monde parle mais je lui souhaite quand même un bon anniversaire. *​


----------



## Taho! (8 Novembre 2005)

8 Novembre, milieu de la dernière semaine courte de 2005 ! 

Joyeux anniversaire à *ootoko, marief, DomiMacMAn (51 ans), Nouillot (39 ans), FdeB (36 ans), gaillardement (30 ans), robin_dboite (24 ans), islacoulxii (20 ans)* :love:


----------



## toys (8 Novembre 2005)

joyeux papy verre cerf a tous


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Sloughi (8 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 8 Novembre, milieu de la dernière semaine courte de 2005 !
> 
> Joyeux anniversaire à *ootoko, marief, DomiMacMAn (51 ans), Nouillot (39 ans), FdeB (36 ans), gaillardement (30 ans), robin_dboite (24 ans), islacoulxii (20 ans)* :love:




Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## islacoulxii (8 Novembre 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


Miciiii


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:




idem :love: :love:


----------



## y&b (9 Novembre 2005)

Un bon anniv au Macaddict du 9 novembre avec une spéciale dédicace à ivanlefou et à Ti'punch dont j'ai oublié l'anniversaire hier 

 :love:


----------



## Sloughi (9 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire:love:


----------



## ivanlefou (9 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Un bon anniv au Macaddict du 9 novembre avec une spéciale dédicace à ivanlefou et à Ti'punch dont j'ai oublié l'anniversaire hier
> 
> :love:



merci

pour moi ça fait 30
vivement samedi soir!!!


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2005)

Du coup, comme on est le 9, un noyeux giverssaire à *Ali Baba, SeraphinLampion, crapo, ivanlefou, synopgtr (43 ans), pacis (36 ans), bernard7 (35 ans), bnphotos (34 ans), daoud (29 ans), Aegis (22 ans)* :love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2005)

Et du coup, un joyeux spécial à Ali Baba ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à jpmiss, tout de même!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à jpmiss, tout de même!



pas mieux


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à jpmiss, tout de même!











Tu la portes encore à de grandes occasions...!!!  

Bon Anniv JP Missssssssssssss  :love: ​


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonnanif JPmiss!!!!






c'est dingue ce qu'on trouve sur google quand meme      


edith dit "je me suis fait doubler par Mavelene  pas grave je la laisse quand meme "


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu la portes encore à de grandes occasions...!!!



Cette photo est truquée! 
C'est une honte de profiter des possibilités de photoshop pour me ridiculiser un jour comme aujourd'hui! 


Mais si non, bah merci   
​


----------



## ginette107 (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Jpmiss:






:love:


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

Mais aussi un très joyeux anniversaires aux natifs du 10 Novembre ! :love:

*jp91, endavent, Wild, voxdei (51 ans), macleon (45 ans), lorant (41 ans), jpmiss (39 ans), DedekWaldek (39 ans), gvibrac (30 ans), MadameOscar (29 ans), themis (25 ans), ikybiz (23 ans)*


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2005)

'tain keskya kom vieu shnoks sur se forum lol


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire JPmiss....!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, vieille gloire de MacG! 




























 ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire JP Miss et Ti'Punch (que j'ai raté, désolé).:love:


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire JP Miss et Ti'Punch (que j'ai raté, désolé).:love:


Si tu ne veux pas être lynché en place publique et transformé en canard laqué, n'oublie pas ginette107 (entre autres) dont l'anniversaire était il y a peu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne veux pas être lynché en place publique et transformé en canard laqué, n'oublie pas ginette107 (entre autres) dont l'anniversaire était il y a peu...



Pour Ginette107, c'est déjà fait (voir page 24) :



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas qui est cette Ginette dont tout le monde parle mais je lui souhaite quand même un bon anniversaire.


  

Et puis bon anniversaire à tous les autres (J'ai pas envie de finir en canard laqué  ).


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Un bon anniv au Macaddict du 9 novembre avec une spéciale dédicace à (...)Ti'punch dont j'ai oublié l'anniversaire hier
> 
> :love:





ça c'était pour le 8/11 ....



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire JP Miss et Ti'Punch (que j'ai raté, désolé).



ça c'est aujourd'hui....

mais en fait.... mon anniversaire c'est le 12 octobre :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

mais merci quand meme les zamis :love: :love:


----------



## y&b (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben bon 10 novembre  Ti'punch

Et un bon anniv au Macaddict dont l'anniversaire est bien aujourd'hui  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ​




Euh, non pas de commentaires 

Bonaniv' Jpmiss ​


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire jpmiss......

Depuis quelques jours je me pose la question. 
Comment se fait-il qu'il y aie tant de petits nouveaux qui arrivent sur Macgé à l'occasion de leur anniversaire?
Benjamin ferait-il un cadeau a chaque nouvel inscrit dont c'est l'anniversaire?


----------



## Sloughi (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

qui est le plus vieux du forum ? jp ou rezba ?


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pour Ginette107, c'est déjà fait


Je m'en suis inquiété quand j'ai cru que tu rattrapais le retard depuis le 12 Octobre !


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

11 Novembre, armistice de 1918 et oukende prolongé pour une fois ! 

Mais un aussi un joyeux anniversaire à *Luc G, cavag, nikko, prisca42, Gallia, cospino, TranXarnoss, samalaplaya, box_email, Raluka, astrabacos (45 ans), Alan571 (43 ans), pipado (42 ans), play4today (39 ans), gloup gloup (37 ans), billoin@mac.com (32 ans), tabasko (30 ans), fokismo (29 ans), gduran (28 ans), wronis (27 ans), klomac (26 ans), fabienclerc80 (25 ans), goupil (24 ans), Zède (23 ans), Monordi11 (22 ans), Tarul (20 ans)* :love:

Ouah ! y'a du monde aujourd'hui !


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

TranXarnoss, t'y coupe pas (Joyeux anniversaire !) !  Tu paies la bouteille !

Et puis t'as qu'à pas avoir un avatar que j'aime bien ! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Novembre 2005)

Bon rétablissement à toi  , et 
 
 Bon anniversaire!... 






 





















​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire! 






























​


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon rétablissement à toi


J'ai raté quelque chose ?


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

Vu le monde on va faire un bon anniv à toi les poilus fan de la pomme 
:love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en suis inquiété quand j'ai cru que tu rattrapais le retard depuis le 12 Octobre !



Merci de ta sollicitude.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 11 Novembre, armistice de 1918 et oukende prolongé pour une fois !
> 
> Mais un aussi un joyeux anniversaire à *Luc G, cavag, nikko, prisca42, Gallia, cospino, TranXarnoss, samalaplaya, box_email, Raluka, astrabacos (45 ans), Alan571 (43 ans), pipado (42 ans), play4today (39 ans), gloup gloup (37 ans), billoin@mac.com (32 ans), tabasko (30 ans), fokismo (29 ans), gduran (28 ans), wronis (27 ans), klomac (26 ans), fabienclerc80 (25 ans), goupil (24 ans), Zède (23 ans), Monordi11 (22 ans), Tarul (20 ans)* :love:
> 
> Ouah ! y'a du monde aujourd'hui !



Et happy birthday à tous.


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Novembre 2005)

Merci à tous.

Taho! : pas d'inquiétude, tu n'as rien raté, c'était entre Human-Fly et moi. Tout va très bien, ce n'était pas grave.

A bientôt pour les parisiens de la bouffe du mois.

A part ça, 36 ans c pas marrant.
Et ça ne va pas s'arranger...


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous.
> 
> Taho! : pas d'inquiétude, tu n'as rien raté, c'était entre Human-Fly et moi. Tout va très bien, ce n'était pas grave.
> 
> ...



Bon anniversaire  ! Et profite bien des 36 ans ! 
C'est sûr que plus ça va moins c'est réjouissant, mais y a du bon (voire de l'excellent) qui survient toujours.
Et pense que l'an prochain ton âge sera un nombre premier : j'ai toujours trouvé ça plaisant


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Novembre 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous.
> 
> 
> A part ça, 36 ans c pas marrant.
> Et ça ne va pas s'arranger...



Bon anniversaire quand même.  Je te comprend,quand j'ai eu 36 ans, je ne savais plus faire l'amour que trois fois par jour.


----------



## Sloughi (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 11 Novembre, armistice de 1918 et oukende prolongé pour une fois !
> 
> Mais un aussi un joyeux anniversaire à *Luc G, cavag, nikko, prisca42, Gallia, cospino, TranXarnoss, samalaplaya, box_email, Raluka, astrabacos (45 ans), Alan571 (43 ans), pipado (42 ans), play4today (39 ans), gloup gloup (37 ans), billoin@mac.com (32 ans), tabasko (30 ans), fokismo (29 ans), gduran (28 ans), wronis (27 ans), klomac (26 ans), fabienclerc80 (25 ans), goupil (24 ans), Zède (23 ans), Monordi11 (22 ans), Tarul (20 ans)* :love:
> 
> Ouah ! y'a du monde aujourd'hui !




Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Parce que le temps tourne aussi pour les autres ...







Heureux Anniversaire Luc G !!!







:love:
​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

*Bon anniv'*
Monsieur le Lozérien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

*bon anniv' Luc* ​


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2005)

Merci à tous. Et suivez notre exemple : un jour férié le jour de l'anniversaire, si tout le monde faisait comme nous, ça nous laisserait ce qui nous manque le plus : du temps !  

Et je vous confirme que je ne me sens ni plus ni moins vieux croûton qu'hier  malgré mes maintenant 52 balais (le ménage, c'est pourtant pas ma spécialité).


----------



## rezba (11 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, Luc. 

Tiens, un petit queribus glané chez cathares.org


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, Luc.
> 
> Tiens, un petit queribus glané chez cathares.org



Tu me fais penser qu'il y a quelques mois que je ne suis pas allé à Peyrepertuse, il va falloir y remédier  Sinon, j'aimais bien le site cathares.org, il est toujours aussi riche mais est devenu un rien fouillis. Enfin, pour trouver des photos des chateaux dits cathares, il y a de quoi !

Reste plus qu'à attendre que Rezba fasse pareil pour, par exemple, les mégalithes du causse de Blandas, la vallée de la Buèges ou la Séranne au lieu de traîner dans les bistrots de la Comédie !


----------



## rezba (11 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu me fais penser qu'il y a quelques mois que je ne suis pas allé à Peyrepertuse, il va falloir y remédier


 Pareil. Mais j'attendriais le printemps, si tu veux bien. 



> Sinon, j'aimais bien le site cathares.org, il est toujours aussi riche mais est devenu un rien fouillis. Enfin, pour trouver des photos des chateaux dits cathares, il y a de quoi !


 Y'a encore une nouvelle version, avec l'arborescence toujours présente. Pas si con.



> Reste plus qu'à attendre que Rezba fasse pareil pour, par exemple, les mégalithes du causse de Blandas, la vallée de la Buèges ou la Séranne au lieu de traîner dans les bistrots de la Comédie !


Je m'occupe déja des mégalithes peints de ma rue. Et j'y suis souvent, c'est aussi la rue de mon bar préféré.


----------



## toys (11 Novembre 2005)

un bonne anive a tous désolé je suis plus j'ai trop de truc sur le feux.:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

12 Novembre, milieu d'un week-end prolongé ! 

Joyeux anniversaire à *Dondic, Cecondix (60 ans), pasizaire (47 ans), francoischatillon (45 ans), zolegraf (37 ans), Teotwawki (34 ans), Howling Mike (34 ans), davidcaro2 (31 ans), Mac Maniak (28 ans), cux221 (25 ans), an3k (20 ans)* :love:


----------



## y&b (12 Novembre 2005)

Et bien bon anniversaire à ces Macaddict :love:  
Allez tiens ça c'est pour vous




Y en a à qui ça devrait dire quelque choses


----------



## Sloughi (12 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 12 Novembre, milieu d'un week-end prolongé !
> 
> Joyeux anniversaire à *Dondic, Cecondix (60 ans), pasizaire (47 ans), francoischatillon (45 ans), zolegraf (37 ans), Teotwawki (34 ans), Howling Mike (34 ans), davidcaro2 (31 ans), Mac Maniak (28 ans), cux221 (25 ans), an3k (20 ans)* :love:



Bon Anniversaire à tous:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Novembre 2005)

Un bon et joyeux anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

tres bon annif TranXarnoss !!!!     






​





.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

*



     tres bon annif lucG !!!!     






​*





.


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Reste plus qu'à attendre que MAcelene fasse pareil pour, par exemple, me Suohaiter mon anniv  au lieu de traîner dans les bistrots de... !







Pffffffffffffffffff.... :rose:  Suis en retard Luc...  j'étais au BAr............     

:love: à Toi...


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

On est le 13 Novembre et cette année, ça ne tombe pas un vendredi ! 

Et le 13 Novembre, c'est l'anniversaire à notre WebO !



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> L'expo s'est bien finie, dans la joie et la bonne humeur (j'ai dit une connerie ? )
> 
> Je vous livre d'ailleurs une exclu, puisque WebO a absolument tenu à nettoyer personnellement une partie du Hall 5, le voici photographié par les caméras de surveillance :
> 
> ...



Un très joyeux anniversaire mon petit Suisse préféré, surtout quand tu mets ton tut rose ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

Outre notre WebO, c'est aussi l'anniversaire de *jfs, MadMax (34 ans), nicvanlam (34 ans), jb72 (33 ans), WebOliver (3 ans), Malow (30 ans), steinway (27 ans), kleindoeil (26 ans), El_ChiCo (21 ans)* :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

Pitin©, Malow, WebO et El_Chico sont nés le même jour, même que notre parisienne la plus secouée et notre tutu rose hélvetique sont nés exactement le même jour ! :love:

*Très joyeux anniversaire à vous trois ! * :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonnannif à notre :love:  WebO :love: 






et bonannif à  Malow 

et bonnanif à El_ChiCo


et à tous les autres aussi!
    ​


----------



## y&b (13 Novembre 2005)

Effectivement, que de beau monde ce treize novembre !!!
Alors bon anniv à jfs, MadMax, nicvanlam, jb72, kleindoeil
Avec une spéciale dédicace à WebOliver, El_ChiCo, steinway, Malow
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## ginette107 (13 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Webo:love: :love: :love: 
Profite bien de ton voyage en Inde


----------



## ginette107 (13 Novembre 2005)

et bon anniversaire Malow que je connais pas   :love:


----------



## denousse (13 Novembre 2005)

très bonne anniversaire!!!!pour tout les natifs de novembre.


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

WebO est en Inde, il va bien, il a vu quelques belles indiennes et bu quelques bières indiennes ! Profite bien de ton séjour ! :love:


----------



## Malow (13 Novembre 2005)

Merci tout le monde !!!!! :love: :love: :love: 

En particulier à l'équipe d'Avignon, qui fait actuellement la FETE  !!!!!!!!!  
Merci pour le coup de fil....je n'en reviens pas.....ça fait chaud au coeur !!!!!!!:love: :love: :love: 

Pleins de gros bisous à tout le monde !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Novembre 2005)

*Anniversaire à vous camarades*
suisse indien
jolie fille
et chevelu velu


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde !!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> En particulier à l'équipe d'Avignon, qui fait actuellement la FETE  !!!!!!!!!
> Merci pour le coup de fil....je n'en reviens pas.....ça fait chaud au coeur !!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:
> ...


un vrai plaisir ! :love: !

bisous transmis à qui de droit (tu pensais bien qu'on allait pas louper cet événement !)


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

désolé Malow, mais 





			
				vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## jahrom (13 Novembre 2005)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MON AMOUR !!!!! :love::love::love:




*


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonnnani à toi Malow et à tous 


Gross Bizouce surtout à* toi*


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2005)

&#64258;ª&#64258;ª¾&#64258;ª¾&#8730;ÎÍ&#64258;ËïËÓ&#8719;¼&#8719;¼ a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Malow.





*Joyeux anniversaire Malow !*


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire! 


































​


----------



## jahrom (13 Novembre 2005)

*Joyeux Anniv' WebO !!!*

Difficile pour moi de ne pas m'en rappeler...


----------



## Balooners (13 Novembre 2005)

Bon Webo, je lui souhaite pas, il est pas là ... 

Malow, c'est autre chose, la Trentaine !! :affraid: Tu les fais pas ça va 

Sinon vous viendez demain au Lou ? On fêtera ça. 

Bon annif Malow


----------



## Malow (13 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniv le scorpion webo !!!!!!​
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Balooners (13 Novembre 2005)

Vous énervé pas sur Webo, il est pas là ... :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Vous énervé pas sur Webo, il est pas là ... :mouais:


c'est d'autant meilleur qu'il n'est pas là :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

* :love:    tres bon annif webo !!!!  :love:   






​ *

*  bonnnnn annif el chico !!!! 


    tres bon annif malow !!!!    
​
 



​ *





 .


----------



## AOSTE (13 Novembre 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE WEBO 
http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/7740/dscn06070ep.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire, sacrée bande !*
> _Bon cru aujourd'hui, mazette !_
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:



Pareil.


----------



## AOSTE (13 Novembre 2005)

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## AOSTE (13 Novembre 2005)

BUONO ANNIVERSARIO MALOW

[URL=http://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn07011ap.jpg][/URL]

Santé bonheur!!!


----------



## Sloughi (13 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Outre notre WebO, c'est aussi l'anniversaire de *jfs, MadMax (34 ans), nicvanlam (34 ans), jb72 (33 ans), WebOliver (3 ans), Malow (30 ans), steinway (27 ans), kleindoeil (26 ans), El_ChiCo (21 ans)* :love:



Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, que de beau monde ce treize novembre !!!
> Alors bon anniv à jfs, MadMax, nicvanlam, jb72, kleindoeil
> Avec une spéciale dédicace à WebOliver, El_ChiCo, steinway, Malow
> :love: :love: :love:



Ben... tout pareil alors !  :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE WEBO!!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

> Ce message a été supprimé par Finn_Atlas. Motif: 3 en 1




et depuis quand ? :mouais: 
c'est la new lois par ici ? :mouais: :mouais: 


je me demande qui de nous 2   s'est levé de pied gauche ce matin  


et puis si tu veux moderer correctement, modere l'image trop trop grand 
qui massacre le forum meme avec ecran 20


bon dimanche !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2005)

j'allais souhaiter bon anni a webo et malow mais le message ci-dessus me fait trop rire


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire a Malow, WebOlivier et El ChiCo.....fameux et fumeux trio.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2005)

Allez, un joyeux anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

_in bilbo veritas..._

"Il est bien dommage que certains se soient empressés de mettre au pilon les règles du jeu de bon sens"


----------



## golf (13 Novembre 2005)

* :love:    tres bon annif webo !!!!  :love:   ​*


----------



## golf (13 Novembre 2005)

*  bonnnnn annif el chico !!!! ​*


----------



## golf (13 Novembre 2005)

*    tres bon annif malow !!!!    
​*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Novembre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire à vous 3, Malow, WebO & El ChiCo!*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

Un très heureux anniversaire aux deux vieux qui ont rejoint aujourd'hui "mon" club  et ouais ça y est on laisse tomber les vingtaines et bonjour la trentaine ! :love:

Vous verrez ça fait pas si mal que ça 

 Et l'année 75 quelle année ! :love: 
*Bon anniversaire Malow !*

*Bon anniversaire* *Webo* (au pays épicé) ​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

*malow* *bon anniversaire *

*WebO* *bon anniversaire *

*El Chico* *bon anniversaire *



*x  3*​


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Novembre 2005)

Merci tous.

D'abord, je voulais préciser à Taho! qui s'étonnait de voir qu'on était tous les tris nés le 13 que c'est normal : nous, au moins, on a compris la vie...

Et puis ensuite, comme Malow, je voulais remercier l'équipe d'Avignon pour le gentil SMS que j'ai reçu dès 0h13

Et puis tous les autres qui sont passés par ce forum, merci.


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Novembre 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE à TOUS !!! 

 :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Bonnanif JPmiss!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pinaise, mais c'est ma photo...:love:...
*N'annif JP....*
et desole pour le retard, un soucis d'informatique...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Novembre 2005)

sinon, ...

*N'annif Malow et El chico...*

mais il me semble que j'oublie quelqu'un....mais je sais plus qui....


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Novembre 2005)

ha, oui!, je sais, Mollo su le FLood......:love:


*N'annif mon WebO....:love:*


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Novembre 2005)

joyeux birthdayyyyyyyy


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

Et voila que maintenant, c'est l'annif du Pierrou...

*N'annif Pierrou....*
je te met une poignée de gravier avec ton cadeau....


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2005)

Happy Birthday, Lord of the Sith!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























​


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Novembre 2005)

Bon'annif Pierrou


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

*  :love:   tres bon annif pierrou !!!!  :love:  






​*




.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2005)

universal bon anni j2m


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Pierrou


----------



## y&b (14 Novembre 2005)

Un bon anniv à pierrou et à tous les autres Macaddict nés un 14 novembre
 
 :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

bon anniversaire Pierrou


----------



## ginette107 (14 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Un bon anniv à pierrou et à tous les autres Macaddict nés un 14 novembre
> 
> :love:



Pas mieux :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Le 14 Novembre, c'est comme le 13 Novembre, sauf que c'est pas l'anniversaire de WebO et que c'est un lundi ! 

Joyeux anniversaire à *Alumineux, bMacG, Dan82, MEYSSIEZ (58), Haldi's (36), nono974nf (35), Philou1789 (30), Heidoji (29), frattini (29), koumma (24), Pierrou (18)* :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Il est où je Pierrou, j'ai envie de donner un coup de boule ! 

Joyeux anniversaire Lord casque noir ! :love:


----------



## Sloughi (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le 14 Novembre, c'est comme le 13 Novembre, sauf que c'est pas l'anniversaire de WebO et que c'est un lundi !
> 
> Joyeux anniversaire à *Alumineux, bMacG, Dan82, MEYSSIEZ (58), Haldi's (36), nono974nf (35), Philou1789 (30), Heidoji (29), frattini (29), koumma (24), Pierrou (18)* :love:




Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Novembre 2005)

*



Alumineux, bMacG, Dan82, MEYSSIEZ (58), Haldi's (36), nono974nf (35), Philou1789 (30), Heidoji (29), frattini (29), koumma (24), Pierrou (18) :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...







  Bon anniversaire tout le monde  









*


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































​


----------



## toys (15 Novembre 2005)

joyeux bordel a tous.







tien je viens de perdre un point de force disco s'est louche sa!


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Le 15 Novembre, c'est enfin le jour où je renouvelle mon forfait, enfin ! Mais comme je n'ai pas le numéro de *phil3, AOSTE (40 ans), olof (33 ans), ludoraff (33 ans), veux (30 ans), NicoNantes (29 ans), topmoumoutte (28 ans), *ou de* Aguni (19 ans)*, je vais avoir du mal à leur souhaiter un Joyeux anniversaire autrement que par ce message :love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Un Noyeux tout spécial au gorille embrumé, j'ai nommé AOSTE ! :love:


----------



## y&b (15 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le 15 Novembre, c'est enfin le jour où je renouvelle mon forfait, enfin ! Mais comme je n'ai pas le numéro de *phil3, AOSTE (40 ans), olof (33 ans), ludoraff (33 ans), veux (30 ans), NicoNantes (29 ans), topmoumoutte (28 ans), *ou de* Aguni (19 ans)*, je vais avoir du mal à leur souhaiter un Joyeux anniversaire autrement que par ce message :love:



Moi non plus j'ai pas leur numéro ...   
Alors bon anniversaire à eux  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

ah ouais, joyeux anniversaire phil3? AOSTE, olof et tous les autres


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous.


----------



## SveDec (15 Novembre 2005)

...
J'allais le dire ! 

D'ailleurs je le dis : Bonannif


----------



## AOSTE (15 Novembre 2005)

MERCI A TOUTES ET TOUS POUR VOS DELICATES PENSEES 
MERCI A L'EQUIPE MACG POUR LE MAIL DU MATIN TRES SYMPA:love: 
GROS BISOUS A Taho!:love:


  CIAO[/SIZE


----------



## Sloughi (15 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à tous


----------



## SveDec (15 Novembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> MERCI A TOUTES ET TOUS POUR VOS DELICATES PENSEES


De rien, ça m'a fait plaisir 
:love:


----------



## Ti'punch (15 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le 15 Novembre, c'est enfin le jour où je renouvelle mon forfait, enfin ! Mais comme je n'ai pas le numéro de *phil3, AOSTE (40 ans), olof (33 ans), ludoraff (33 ans), veux (30 ans), NicoNantes (29 ans), topmoumoutte (28 ans), *ou de* Aguni (19 ans)*, je vais avoir du mal à leur souhaiter un Joyeux anniversaire autrement que par ce message :love:




Bonnanif 

(... du soir, espoir  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous et tous ceux natifs du 16 novembre.


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

Dans à peine un mois, c'est Noël, hier, j'ai signé un nouveau CDI et aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire de *vergeture, Scamandre, doctor maybe, fredrrr, Goldo, bouliboule (45 ans), gabian fadoli (35 ans), fced (33 ans), karlus (31 ans), K-leb (28 ans), remi46 (21 ans), alexisbackintown (21 ans), kclh_killer (18 ans)*. Joyeux anniversaires à vous ! :love:

L'est pas belle la vie ? :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Novembre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire*
les inconnus


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tien je viens de perdre un point de force disco s'est louche sa!



Et moi 7, sans compter que je n'ai plus le popol staïle... alors tu vois qu'il y a plus dur que de perdre un petit point de rien du tout


----------



## y&b (16 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dans à peine un mois, c'est Noël, hier, j'ai signé un nouveau CDI et aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire de *vergeture, Scamandre, doctor maybe, fredrrr, Goldo, bouliboule (45 ans), gabian fadoli (35 ans), fced (33 ans), karlus (31 ans), K-leb (28 ans), remi46 (21 ans), alexisbackintown (21 ans), kclh_killer (18 ans)*. Joyeux anniversaires à vous ! :love:
> 
> L'est pas belle la vie ? :love:


Et bien bonne anniv à eux 

 :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2005)

Un bon et joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire vikingforce. 
Je te recommande, alcools et vins vitaminés.....0 messages sur deux mois?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

on trique

C'est leur fête!
Ed_the_Head, fletchernic, redscorpio1952, SIOA (58), lorette (32), kaboum (29), tweek (17)

Bon anniversaire!!


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> on trique
> 
> C'est leur fête!
> Ed_the_Head, fletchernic, redscorpio1952, SIOA (58), lorette (32), kaboum (29), tweek (17)
> ...




Voui voui, un bon anniversaire à eux.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, ange diablotin!... 






























​


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2005)

Un très bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## juju palavas (22 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaireBon anniversaireBon anniversaireBon anniversaireBon anniversairea tous


----------



## yoffy (22 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous --------- > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon anniversaire 222 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 222


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Novembre 2005)

Merci!!! Human-Fly   Yoffy    :love: 
Juju palavas et Mobyduck   

Et Bon Anniv' à furiet, Mr. Pow !, Urudu (36), Dodgedav (33), carmelo42 (20), Xocs (19), Eaglelouk (17)  

Oulala j'me sens jeune moi


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

bon anniversaire le p'tit diable...


----------



## Sloughi (22 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire 222diablo222


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

* :love:    tres bon annif petit diable  !!!!  :love:   






​ *







.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Novembre 2005)

:style: Bon anniversaire! :style: 

























​


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Biggy ! :love:


----------



## Dupont François (24 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire

J'ai visité et je me suis bien amusé !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

bon anni big et prend toi pas un oeuf sur la tête


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

*Happy Birsthday*
Legrandlebowski


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2005)

Très bon annif' ZeBig  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

*N'annif the BIg*...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Novembre 2005)

Bon annouf' The Big !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

aujourd!hui tu pourras reprendre des frites... une fois 
*... pour cause d'anniversaire  *​
je te le souhaite heureux thebigounet


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2005)

Un joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2005)

Un Big Anniversaire !!!

 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## toys (24 Novembre 2005)

a joyeux papy verres air a tous angstrom, macounet29, aldoaldo, polka, joesupercool, thebiglebowsky (56), Taomeleze (48), freesbeau (45), goonie (43), staurel (42), Schwarzy from Kampala (36), Oiseau (35), marcath (24), jin.roh (23), chaumecl (23)

mais quand même un special very special a THEBIIIIIIGGGGGLLLLLLEEEEEEBBBOOWWWWWWWSKYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Novembre 2005)

Salut BIG.... Bon anniversaire.
Encore quatre fois dormir......et alors.....trois fois moins souvent qu'à vingt ans......
Mais trois fois plus longtemps.:king:


----------



## AOSTE (24 Novembre 2005)

BON ANNIF A TOUTES ET TOUS:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

*:love:   tres bon annif the big   !!!!  :love: 







​ *









ps : merci global  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

*  :love:   bonnnn annif goonie!!!  :love:  






​ *









.


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Novembre 2005)

faut que je me dépêche, j'ai plus que 4 minutes pour souhaiter un bon anniversaire au big...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

*bon annif' Human * ​
t'es vraiment pressé 



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> La nuit, quand la fête a déjà commencé...  ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Novembre 2005)

ah ouais... Bon anniversaire human fly.
Et aussi clampin, bon anniversaire...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2005)

​ ​ 






 Bon anniversaire!  


























 Puis un bon anniversaire aussi aux autres natifs de ce jour...  
​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *bon annif' Human * ​
> t'es vraiment pressé





			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais... Bon anniversaire human fly.
> Et aussi clampin, bon anniversaire...



 Merci Lemmy et El_ChiCo.


----------



## Warflo (25 Novembre 2005)

La nuit , qui murmure des secrets...




Joyeux anniversaire Peace Maker...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

n'annif a tous, et voila, ça fait un an que je suis ici.....et bon....
on repart pour un de plus, enfin, il me semble....
alors n'annif a tous ceux qui fete leur un an de Macg....ou plus....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> n'annif a tous, et voila, ça fait un an que je suis ici.....et bon....
> on repart pour un de plus, enfin, il me semble....
> alors n'annif a tous ceux qui fete leur un an de Macg....ou plus....



bon annif' à toi  

mais...




_... gaffe à la vitesse _​


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _... gaffe à la vitesse _​



mince, un carré... 
hop, je m'arrete....


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> La nuit , qui murmure des secrets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Merci, Warflo.


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Comme quoit tout arrive, il neige et je reprends du service ! 

Un très joyeux anniversaire poudreux à *jawa001, cachemire, macaddicted (49 ans), Joebar7 (42 ans), zeebop (41 ans), Human-Fly (37 ans), clampin (35 ans), guignolo (29 ans), sidy (28 ans), protee (27 ans), Tiger-Pro (13 ans)* :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

et une boule de neige surmontée d'une bougie pour l'homme volant et pour le futur Admin des forums :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoit tout arrive, il neige et je reprends du service !
> 
> Un très joyeux anniversaire poudreux à *jawa001, cachemire, macaddicted (49 ans), Joebar7 (42 ans), zeebop (41 ans), Human-Fly (37 ans), clampin (35 ans), guignolo (29 ans), sidy (28 ans), protee (27 ans), Tiger-Pro (13 ans)* :love:



Bon anniversaire à tous !  

PS : Tiens, Human-Fly est aussi un post-soixantehuitard, comme moi.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

*    :love:   bonnnn annif Human-Fly!!!   :love:  






​ *









.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

*   :love: tres bon annif clampin!!!  :love: 






​ *









.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

*N'annif...*


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Novembre 2005)

Bonne Anne ni Vert Cerf, Human Fly !!!

​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2005)

Merci à toutes et tous! :rose: 




PS : ma machine à bouler est déjà en panne, mais je reboulerai tout le monde dès que je pourrai. 
  Comme d'habitude, donc, mais avec des délais un peu plus longs que de coutume.


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Novembre 2005)

Clampin, macaddicted et Human-Fly; je vous souhaite un bon anniversaire.


----------



## Malow (25 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Human-Fly !!!​






  ​
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly."


----------



## clampin (25 Novembre 2005)

Merci a tous et toutes  Cela fait chaud aux coeur...


----------



## toys (25 Novembre 2005)

HO merde s'est l'anive a human 


BONNE ANI VERS AIR grand fou


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2005)

Merci tout le monde. 

Je ne peux pas encore répondre à chacune et à chacun de façon personnalisée, surtout que mon anniversaire ne m'est pas souhaité que sur MacG, et que j'ai une petite soirée ce soir.  Mais vous me faites plaisir, là.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon annouf' Clampin et Human-fly !


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2005)

Argh ! En retard !!!! :hein:


_* Bon Anniversaire TheBig !!! :love:*_​ 
Et un plein de poils pour toi ! 

 



​


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2005)

Et dans les temps... 

_*Bon anniversaire Human Fly ! *_


----------



## SveDec (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon annif à l'homme volant, au drogué du mac et aux autres


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## AOSTE (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire HUMAN


----------



## Sloughi (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Human-Fly


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Novembre 2005)

Joies et surprises pour tous c'est ma tournée


Bonne fête!!

jawa001, cachemire, macaddicted (49), Joebar7 (42), zeebop (41), Human-Fly (37), clampin (35), guignolo (29), sidy (28), protee (27), Tiger-Pro (13)


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Novembre 2005)

Merci. 

Merci à toutes celles et à tous ceux qui m'ont souhaité mon anniversaire, sur les forums ou en privé, d'une façon ou d'une autre.  

 J'ai été particulièrement gâté, et je ferai en sorte de ne pas être ingrat.


----------



## clampin (26 Novembre 2005)

Merci à tous et toutes aussi  cela fait vraiment plaisir


----------



## Taho! (26 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, un grand soleil reigne sur la neige Grenobloise, c'est l'anniversaire de ma petite s½ur adorée et aussi celui de *paraclet, jbertrand (36 ans), mosonir (35 ans), petitthom (32 ans), YanUbik (30 ans), moko (30 ans), bouda-one (27 ans), julcal (23 ans)* :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire la petite s½ur de Taho!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2005)

... merci à tous pour vos messages.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2005)

Chuuuuuutt, va falloir arrêter de dire nawak : *IL* est de retour  :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniv le_magi61 et à sylko aussi.


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

ah c'est l'anniversaire du maci_61 et de silko ?
Bon anniversaire alors


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2005)

Puisses-tu avoir un anniversaire magique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


























​ ​


----------



## toys (27 Novembre 2005)

un joyeux aniversaire a tout ceux que s'est le jour.
et a tout ceux que j'ai pu oublier tout au long de cette année. :rateau:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (27 Novembre 2005)

Boonnne!! Fête! Hic!

paraclet, jbertrand (36), mosonir (35), petitthom (32), YanUbik (30), moko (30), bouda-one (27), julcal (23)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire au Magic 61.


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Sloughi (27 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire le_magi61


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2005)

Un très bon anniversaire à tous et aussi à ceux d'hier que j'ai oublié.


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>



Ben voyons!...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE*
Michel Nascar !!!



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

Pfff... tu sors..



Oups.. 


Oui, bon anniversaire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *BON ANNIVERSAIRE*
> Michel Nascar !!!
> 
> 
> ...


:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :style: :king:


----------



## yoffy (27 Novembre 2005)

----------Bon Anniversaire , vieuxmac, zazizen, Michel Nascar (53), sylko (48), winnsp (42), indepanda (37), mordicus (33), TheSwitcher (28), neopium (27) , Max777 (25), camisol (3) ..... et le_magi61 (25) ------------


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

*:love:   tres bon annif e_magi61   !!!!  :love: 






​ *



.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

*:love: :love: :love: :love:   trréés bon annif sylko  !!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: 






​ *





.


----------



## Taho! (27 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire au plus vache des Suisses non mauve ! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, le surfer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































​


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, le surfer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup 



Bon anniversaire à toi aussi avec 3 jours de retard :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2005)

OUI... _*N'ANNIF', BRICE DE NANTES!!!!*_...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

*N'annif*
Franz


----------



## dool (28 Novembre 2005)

C'est l'occaz' aujourd'hui pour remplacer ton vieux slip qui sent le crabe (ou la moule je distingue pas trop là !  )







Joyeuse nouvelle bougie !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2005)

Bonanouf' Françoué   






ET hop, la mise en page en l'air


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

*Franswa s'appelle Olivia ?*
Il s'est offert une opération pour son anniv' ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2005)

Put1, mais quel casse-couilles celui-là


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

*N'annif Franswa....*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

*:love::love::love::love:   tres bon annif Franswa   !!!! :love::love::love::love: 






​ *



.


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Sylko
(désolé pour le retard :rose: )


Bonne annouf Franswa!




   ​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

*  tres bon annif iDiot   !!!!  






​ *



.


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2005)

Encore merci :love:

 

Peut être que vous verrez les photos de mon annif ? (Mon cadeau était un string qui fait meuh)


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2005)

N'annif' Franswa ! :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

N'aaviv Franswa!

j'en profite pour rattraper mon retard et souhaiter un bon anniversaire à zebig et à Sylko ainsi qu'aux autres


----------



## toys (28 Novembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Encore merci :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Peut être que vous verrez les photos de mon annif ? (Mon cadeau était un string qui fait meuh)




ho la la je veux voir ça!!

bon anniversaire mon petit et que la force soit avec toi .

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Franswa.merde alors


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à ifanMAC, bbtom, tontonk, Titov, Origin, app4mac.com, uncle enzo, ARCVILE, tim7587, xtof.r, gillestef, trk, semheis, *Franswa*, chouli, iDiot... 

J'ai oublié quelqu'un??


----------



## Warflo (28 Novembre 2005)

> (Mon cadeau était un string qui fait meuh)


Moi aussi on m'a offert un string un jour , mais le mien il faisait pas meuh vennard 

edit: et bonne annif a tout le monde


----------



## Taho! (28 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux n'annif l'éponge surfeuse !


----------



## yoffy (28 Novembre 2005)

------- Bon Anniversaire Franswa --------



-------- Bon Anniversaire à tous !    ----------


----------



## Sloughi (28 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Franswa


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho la la je veux voir ça!!
> 
> bon anniversaire mon petit et que la force soit avec toi .
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Franswa.merde alors






Si ça passe pas pour la Charte... J'enleverai


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Franswa, Titov et iDiot.


----------



## yoffy (28 Novembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si ça passe pas pour la Charte... J'enleverai


Aucun rapport , bien sûr , mais j'avais oublié de t'en mettre un pain : ----------------------------------------------------------------


 .... ou deux


----------



## toys (29 Novembre 2005)

et bien pour ce nouveaux jour je vous souhaite a tous (surtout ceux ou s'est le jours) un super joyeux anniversaire


poil aux dents


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> *  tres bon annif iDiot   !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui. Bon annif iDiot.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Novembre 2005)

Chichi  !!!




Ne sachant que t'offrir voici pour complèter ta collection...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si ça passe pas pour la Charte... J'enleverai




*Des bandeaux de pub*
pour sites de charme passent sur MacG...

Alors ton slip, Franssoué, ben, il fera pas cauchemarder les petits enfants...


:rateau:


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Des bandeaux de pub*
> pour sites de charme passent sur MacG...
> 
> Alors ton slip, Franssoué, ben, il fera pas cauchemarder les petits enfants...
> ...


D'accord 

:love:

Bon anniversaire aux sagittaires comme ça j'oublierai personne sur les prochains jours


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Bon annif' bebert ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

nannif bebert et sterpin, fer à souder pour tout le monde


----------



## chokobelle (29 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à Chokobelle (qui fete ses 30 ans d experience, avec un nouveau format geant et 2 surprises en plus inedites)



Avec un temps de réaction des plus exemplaire, je dirais:

merci  

(j'ai evidemment acheté l'oeuf, j'ai eu un t shirt Kinder qui déchire sa maman :love: :rateau: )


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon annif' bebert ! :love:



Merci Lorna ! :love:


----------



## AOSTE (29 Novembre 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE A TOUTES:love: ET TOUS


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Novembre 2005)

Un joyeux anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Novembre 2005)

Oups, double post...  :rose:


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nannif bebert et sterpin, fer à souder pour tout le monde




Ooohhh ! Un minimoquette ->>> 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 7477

	

		
			
		

		
	
 !!! :love:
C'est mon cadeau ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Nan ton cadeau c'est ça :







hum


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

Y'a le père André Sterpin qui fête son anniversaire aujourd'hui ! Qui c'est ? c'est l'étrangleur de Bruxelles et aussi le type qui commet régulièrement ça :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

*:love: :love: :love: :love:   tres bon annif bebert  !!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: 






​ *





.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

*   tres bon annif Hobbes Ze Tiger  !!!! 






​ *





.


----------



## bebert (30 Novembre 2005)

Merci Princesse ! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































​


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Dernier jour de Novembre, bon anniversaire à *nykk (33 ans), 406 (32 ans), sith31 (29 ans), Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 ans)* :love:


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire tête de thon !* :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Novembre 2005)

...les beeelles couleurs... vous êtes tous chouettes, merci !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(Taho!, va jouer dans le mixer... me fera une compote pour après le sandwich au thon !!!)


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ...les beeelles couleurs... vous êtes tous chouettes, merci !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'est tombé en panne le mixer !  

mais voici pour toi !


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Novembre 2005)

bonanif hobbes ze tiger!


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire !!! hobbes ze tiger!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

n'anniv Hobes


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon n'anniv Hobes


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Hobbes Ze Tiger et aussi à tout le monde.


----------



## Sloughi (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Hobbes Ze Tiger


----------



## Warflo (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonanif a tous


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2005)




----------



## yoffy (30 Novembre 2005)

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....   Bon Anniversaire HOBBES LE TIGER.... et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Novembre 2005)

Glassiasse à tous.... :love:  !!!


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Novembre 2005)

*Wrrrrahww* bon anniversaire


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2005)

*Wrrrrahww* à tous aussi.


----------



## toys (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonne Annive A Tout Les Natif Du 2 Decembre !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2005)

* Bi-centenaire de la victoire d'Austerlitz *
Vive la France, merde !


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 2 décembre ! 

*Ycare, bertrand (50 ans), Mitch (39 ans), fredintosh (33 ans), DualG4 (32 ans), Yuio (29 ans), geoffrey (29 ans), akairo (25 ans), pepere92 (21 ans), power-mat (20 ans)*:love:


----------



## fredintosh (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 2 décembre !
> 
> *Ycare, bertrand (50 ans), Mitch (39 ans), fredintosh (33 ans), DualG4 (32 ans), Yuio (29 ans), geoffrey (29 ans), akairo (25 ans), pepere92 (21 ans), power-mat (20 ans)*:love:



Merci beaucoup, on est vraiment bien traité, chez MacG.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

*:love: :love: :love: :love:   tres bon annif geoffrey  !!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: 







​ *





.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Décembre 2005)

*HAPPY BEURDAY TOYOOOO GEOFFREEEEY !!!*





_*eeet.... Noyeux janniVerSaiRe FREDINTOSH !!!*_


----------



## y&b (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 2 décembre !
> 
> *Ycare, bertrand (50 ans), Mitch (39 ans), fredintosh (33 ans), DualG4 (32 ans), Yuio (29 ans), geoffrey (29 ans), akairo (25 ans), pepere92 (21 ans), power-mat (20 ans)*:love:



Et bien bon anniv à eux :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et bien bon anniv à eux :love:  :love:


Tiens, y'avait longtemps !


----------



## y&b (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y'avait longtemps !


*:coucou:

C'est vrai, j'ai fait un petit break de 15 j.** :rose:
*


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> *:coucou:
> 
> C'est vrai, j'ai fait un petit break de 15 j.** :rose:
> *



Et tu as fait quoi??? :hein:

Bon anniversaire geoffrey et Ycare.


----------



## y&b (2 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as fait quoi??? :hein:
> 
> Bon anniversaire geoffrey et Ycare.


Un break ... :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2005)

Un bon anniversaire  à tous.  



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bi-centenaire de la victoire d'Austerlitz*
> Vive la France, merde !



Comme tu dis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Un break ... :rateau:


Je suis plus citadine pour ma part  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2005)

Tu t'es faite opérer Taho! ?


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Non, y&b disait qu'il avait un break, alors que je préfère les voitures citadines, type Polo... faut suivre mon gKat !


----------



## Sloughi (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 2 décembre !
> 
> *Ycare, bertrand (50 ans), Mitch (39 ans), fredintosh (33 ans), DualG4 (32 ans), Yuio (29 ans), geoffrey (29 ans), akairo (25 ans), pepere92 (21 ans), power-mat (20 ans)*:love:




Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!...





:king:
























 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

... et à tous les laissés-pour-compte du 03.12, Joyeux Non-Anniversaire!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

joyeux anniversaire remy


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

bon annif Goulven


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à Onra , renato, dcstcyp, remy, Itunix, Goulven, bordolien, _gromit_, moi58 et enfin maxpower.


----------



## y&b (3 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés un 3 décembre
  
 
:love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Hey ! :afraid:

dans trois semaines, c'est Noël !


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Une bise toute particulière à *Onra* et à *r e m y* dont c'est le joyeux aujourd'hui ! :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire remy et Goulven 

et à tous les autres aussi !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Hey ! :afraid:
> 
> dans trois semaines, c'est Noël !



Euh... bon anniversaire en avance alors Noël


----------



## Sloughi (3 Décembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Remy


----------



## AOSTE (3 Décembre 2005)

Bon annif a toutes et tous:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire! 



 





























​


----------



## AOSTE (4 Décembre 2005)

Encore une année de passée 



BON ANNIVERSAIRE


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

*   tres bon annif remy  !!!! 






​ *





.


----------



## chokobelle (4 Décembre 2005)

Merci merci :rose:


Me sens vieille, j'espère que je sens pas trop le sapin


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

* :love:  tres bon annif Goulven  !!!! :love: 






​ *





.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

*:love:  :love:  tres bon annif chokobelle  !!!! :love: :love: 






​ *





.


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

N'Annif Chokobelle 
:love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Décembre 2005)

i'd like to say : happy birthday Chokobelle


----------



## chokobelle (4 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> i'd like to say : happy birthday Chokobelle




:love: :love: :love: Et il vient m'apporter mon gateau? *smiley-qui-bave*


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Chokobelle ! 

Ma petite nièce à ce cadeau pour toi :


----------



## chokobelle (4 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Chokobelle !
> 
> Ma petite nièce à ce cadeau pour toi :



Bon je crois que Taho! a la palme du cadeau le plus mignon 
:rose: 

merci beaucoup


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

roooo ces yeux :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Décembre 2005)

Mon père Goulven aussi hein  en souvenir de mon passage des 500 posts  ...
Remy to and all the band   of course :love: ....
t'es contente alors petite choko ?   :love: ....


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2005)

Très bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon je crois que Taho! a la palme du cadeau le plus mignon
> :rose:
> 
> merci beaucoup


mais de rien, un vrai plaisir ! :rose:


----------



## Sloughi (4 Décembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:



merci


----------



## AOSTE (5 Décembre 2005)

BON ANNIF LES JEUNES


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

*  tres bon annif jec  !!!!  






​ *





.


----------



## Jec (5 Décembre 2005)

Merci 1000 Princess !

Souffler ... ouais je ne sais pas si les méchants monsieurs avec les casquettes au bord des routes m'avaient fait souffler ce matin, si je ne me prenais pas pour plus qu'un jour de congé ...  

Encore merci et bonne journée !! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> BON ANNIF LES JEUNES




Les vieux aussi.


----------



## Sloughi (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonne Anniversaire Jec


----------



## y&b (5 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv. les Macaddict 
Et spéciale dédicace à Jec

 :love:


----------



## Jec (5 Décembre 2005)

Hé beaucoup beaucoup merci à tous !!!!!! Le temps passe, bientôt une maison, des gamins, un chien ... :mouais:  

Bonne nuit et encore merci !!!


----------



## toys (5 Décembre 2005)

dans 7 mn y en a qui vont prendre un coup de vieux.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2005)

Toi t'as encore un jour de sursis !


----------



## toys (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as encore un jour de sursis !


bah même plus !

dans 6 mois je prend 1/4 de siecle alors je suis pas au piece


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

J'avais mal lu !   :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Décembre 2005)

Un joyeux anniversaire à switcherheureux, daddy31, Flip,CMYK, FOC, illrekordz, Bland, black_hat, dazeka, cocoon et maxetlu.


----------



## y&b (6 Décembre 2005)

Un très bon anniversaire aux Macaddict nés un 6 décembre

 :love:


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2005)

*C'est aujourd'hui !! *


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *C'est aujourd'hui !! *




Meuh, tu as oublié nos petits adhérents...  

Un bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## y&b (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est le 7 décembre aujourd'hui!
 Alors bonne anniversaire à prodartist, blugue, roseyvon, beamupscotty, grdecat, le sousma, rosslerhellonearth, Benito41, macumba, vitamyn.
 :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































​


----------



## Stargazer (8 Décembre 2005)

Ah ouais !!!

*Bon annouf' lastra !*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Happy et joyeux non-annif aux non couronnés du 08.12 :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Décembre 2005)

papy joyeux versair a tous ceux d'aujourd-huit et ceux de demain.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

Un joyeux anniversaire je vous souhaite à tous.  

(bonjour la syntaxe!  )


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE !!!
*Ho oui c'est bon pour le Mowal !!!*


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2005)

Même les plus cons ont leur jour de gloire : leur anniversaire.    [François Cavanna]

Joyeux anniversaire à tous


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2005)

_*
Bon Anniversaire Lastrada !!!*_ ​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Même les plus cons ont leur jour de gloire : leur anniversaire.    [François Cavanna]
> 
> (...)


 Dans le contexte de ce thread, cette citation est super sympathique pour les personnes qui fêtent leur anniversaire aujourd'hui.  
 La grande classe!...


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dans le contexte de ce thread, cette citation est super sympathique pour les personnes qui fêtent leur anniversaire aujourd'hui.
> La grande classe!...



Juste un peu d'humour c'est tout:rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Juste un peu d'humour c'est tout:rateau:


  Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est une simple question de contexte.


----------



## y&b (8 Décembre 2005)

Quoi qu'il en soit, un bonne anniv au Macaddict né un 8 décembre !!!
 
:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il en soit, un bonne anniv au Macaddict né un 8 décembre !!!
> 
> :love:



Même chose......Et n'oubliez pas que la viellesse n'est que le résultat d'une succession d'annif.




J'ai pas le moral


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (9 Décembre 2005)

Et une journée formidable pour ceux dont c"est la Fête


chrispat, coyote307sw, Frédéric 77 (49), Lastrada (36), bricomax95 (36), Zarc5 (35), Kak (31), Jielle (27), m4el (25), Jeuce (24)

Bonne anniversaire les amis!


----------



## Sloughi (9 Décembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Et une journée formidable pour ceux dont c"est la Fête
> 
> 
> chrispat, coyote307sw, Frédéric 77 (49), Lastrada (36), bricomax95 (36), Zarc5 (35), Kak (31), Jielle (27), m4el (25), Jeuce (24)
> ...



Bon Anniversaire à tous:love:


----------



## toys (10 Décembre 2005)

beu j'en connais aucun mais un joyeux et très bonne aniverssaire a tous quand même.

passé une belle année.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Cougar, psy, jonas, yves.granier, francois61, gardemanger, Netrunneur, cedcrow, Aspect-Geek, Mulholland Max, funjazz, macmaniaque et Mack_Os.


----------



## AOSTE (11 Décembre 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE A TOUTES:love:ET TOUS


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> BON ANNIVERSAIRE A TOUTES:love:ET TOUS


Pareil.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> Pareil.


Idem:rateau:


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Idem:rateau:


pareil mais pour les gens de mardi.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2005)

OUH les féniasses.  

Joyeux anniversaire à SirDeck, untel, jld, bouli974, Calisto, manuel pasdelou, emac, matcullen, alexfvl, 6lex.


----------



## Sloughi (13 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à SirDeck, untel, jld, bouli974, Calisto, manuel pasdelou, emac, matcullen, alexfvl, 6lex.




Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire a Echidna et rezba...:king:


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























​


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonnanif Rezba
   
​


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2005)

MR REZBA.
Par cette présente lettre je vous souhaite un joyeux anniversaire.
une belle année et tout se qui vous enchante.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire... 



























​


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonaniv' Rezba 

Tiens, un cadeau : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à *rezba*._ :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

Un bon anniversaire à tous (surtout rezba notre regretté modéro. Ben quoi?? j'en fait trop??  :rateau: )


----------



## Malow (14 Décembre 2005)

A la tienne Rezba !





joyeux anniversaire Echidna !​


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

*cinq clous paris match à tous. *:love:

malow, j'aime bien ta signature.


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2005)

Bisette Rezba, et sur le crane MÔssieur.... 

PS : ça te va super bien le bleu


----------



## Malow (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *cinq clous paris match à tous. *:love:
> 
> malow, j'aime bien ta signature.




Un connaisseur !


----------



## Warflo (14 Décembre 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRES ECHIDNA! 
Et les autres aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Merci à tous :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jec (14 Décembre 2005)

J'oublie toujours de jeter un oeil sur les annis du jour ... 

Bon anni bande de jeunes !! ou moins ....  

Et comme ils disent... spécial dédicace à Echidna.


----------



## macmarco (14 Décembre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire rezba !*

  




​


----------



## macmarco (14 Décembre 2005)

*Et qui'd'n'a son nanniversaire aujourd'hui ???!!!*












:love:​


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

merci à tous. et bon anniv a jmini et echidna. It's champagne's time ! :love:


----------



## Sloughi (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire rezba et echidna :love:


----------



## Nobody (14 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire rezba !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne quarantième année!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

*  tres bon annif echidna  !!!!  






​ *





.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

*:love: :love: :love:  treééés bon annif rezba  !!!! :love: :love: :love:






​ *





.


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Sebang


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire tout le monde.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Bonnanif Rezba
> 
> ​




Pareil.....


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Rezba​
Avec un jour de retard :rose:


----------



## y&b (15 Décembre 2005)

Yeah 

bon anniv mon rezba
​ :love: :love: :love:




:rose:   ps : c'est quand qu'on boit des coups ? :rose:  ​


----------



## AOSTE (15 Décembre 2005)

ENCORE UN AN


----------



## macmarco (16 Décembre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Hurrican !*








​


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2005)

Ah mais c'est hurri qui qui fête son anniversaire !   

Bon anniversaire à toi !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

*hourra pour hurri* ​


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *hourra pour hurri* ​


 *pourri pour hirra* ​









​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est vraiment trop injuste... 
 Encore un an de plus... 


 Bon anniversaire!... 

























​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

*:love: :love: :love: :love:  tres bon annif hurri !!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: 






​ *





.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonanouf' Papy Hurri


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Hurrican !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne lui mets ce genre de photos... son coeur n'est plus tout jeune


----------



## Hurrican (16 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Hurrican !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci à tous ! :love:
Et GKat... Je te rappelle que tu es plus vieux que moi ! 
Je suis complètement surchargé jusqu'en février. J'espère revenir plus souvent après. 

Grosse bise aux filles.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

eixurit, am2i, lachc , Hurrican , talisim , bill clinton , dinor , benonoir , Arldon , nova


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et GKat... Je te rappelle que tu es plus vieux que moi !



Certes, mais je suis moins décati Papy    ©ombo


----------



## Hurrican (16 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais je suis moins décati Papy    ©ombo


Viens faire un tour sur le tatami qu'on rigole.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2005)

Un bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Virpeen (16 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux nanniversaire Hurricanounet ! :love:


----------



## iNano (16 Décembre 2005)

JOYEUX NANNIF' Hurrican !!!!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire et plein de bonnes choses...


----------



## Hurrican (16 Décembre 2005)

Merci les filles. :rose:
Un gros bisou à vous deux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cà roule à Offlanges ?


----------



## Virpeen (16 Décembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Merci les filles. :rose:
> Un gros bisou à vous deux.
> 
> 
> ...


Plutôt pas mal ! On se prépare à partir pour la bouffe parisienne de demain (on part de Dijon à 19h15 ! )
On passera d'ailleurs vous faire un petit bisou de nouvelle année... :love: :love:... dès les premiers jours de 2006 !


----------



## Hurrican (16 Décembre 2005)

Noté.  :love:


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2005)

Oups, j'allais passer à côté de l'annouf du jurassique jurassien 
Ahhh, Hurry


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Viens faire un tour sur le tatami qu'on rigole.



Viens faire un tour à -60mètres 

Chacun son truc


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

bon annouf * aricosec* ​


----------



## AOSTE (17 Décembre 2005)

Que La Fete Commence:d


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Happy birthday MadCluster, Barthelemy, gilardino, snipygo, Chrispapmam2 , michel.guilhem , Mulder , eric_perdo , sebtinator , sucellus , stephally , Gullyver , fredolito , BatMac51 , wakalo , Anonyme.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Happy birthday MadCluster, Barthelemy, gilardino, snipygo, Chrispapmam2 , michel.guilhem , Mulder , eric_perdo , sebtinator , sucellus , stephally , Gullyver , fredolito , BatMac51 , wakalo , Anonyme.




Oui, un bon anniversaire à eux.


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

* Bon anniversaire à toutes et tous  *


----------



## Sloughi (18 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Happy birthday MadCluster, Barthelemy, gilardino, snipygo, Chrispapmam2 , michel.guilhem , Mulder , eric_perdo , sebtinator , sucellus , stephally , Gullyver , fredolito , BatMac51 , wakalo , Anonyme.



bon Anniversaire à tous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

*:love: :love: :love:  treééés bon annif aricosec  !!!! :love: :love: :love:






​ *





.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

*  tressss bon annif anonyme  !!!!






​ *





.


----------



## AOSTE (19 Décembre 2005)

Chouette c'est aujourd'hui


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2005)

jouyeux anive a vous si s'est le bon jour


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Happy Birthday lillemax59 , Houille , stptherouanne , laurent35 , Pit65 , dreams1 , Powerphil , Ariioehau , alrog , jojofk , Ecad , math92 , Jean-Max


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à vous tous.
Le Père Noel passe deux fois chez vous.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Sloughi (20 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Happy Birthday lillemax59 , Houille , stptherouanne , laurent35 , Pit65 , dreams1 , Powerphil , Ariioehau , alrog , jojofk , Ecad , math92 , Jean-Max




Bon Anniversaire


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire   tojema...


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

Happy Birthday   tojema , Pascal-007 , Gigou , joffe2 , flexofox , Hyp , moussaillonsimon :king:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Happy Birthday   tojema , Pascal-007 , Gigou , joffe2 , flexofox , Hyp , moussaillonsimon :king:



Oui un joyeux anniversaire à eux.


----------



## y&b (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv les Macaddict  :love:


----------



## y&b (22 Décembre 2005)

Un bon anniversaire aux Macaddict nés le deuxième jour de l'hivers

 :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Marie-Hélène et Faroja


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

Happy birthday serj, Raff, Faroja , Marie-Hélène , dclougher , eightgr , touqui , Neohlogix , kikimac , sCRiTCh


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Mauvais anniversaire.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

*J'ai deux ailes au fion*
a mis un lien vers le profil de chacun des nioubes du jour !

 
:rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mauvais anniversaire.




Levé du pied guauche??
Bonjour  il fait beau ....les oiseaux oisillent...que veux-tu de plus?

Bon anniv à tous les concernés.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai deux ailes au fion*
> a mis un lien vers le profil de chacun des nioubes du jour !
> 
> 
> :rateau:



C'est pas chrétien de se moquer ainsi


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai deux ailes au fion*
> a mis un lien vers le profil de chacun des nioubes du jour !
> 
> 
> :rateau:



 Copier coller powered


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Levé du pied guauche??
> Bonjour  il fait beau ....les oiseaux oisillent...que veux-tu de plus?
> 
> Bon anniv à tous les concernés.


T'as vu la fonction en page d'accueil des forums ?


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

Alors on reprend. Happy Birthday, cartman, Artanis, hopus, kyomizu, Claire, BJM, julien de villele, KERRIA, wxyz35, serj, itsmi, -frog-, Raff, POMEPoME, norma7678, cousseme (66), geka29 (62), Faroja (62), Marie-Hélène (58), POLCOM (57), bigjoe2 (56), jock (53), souici (46), freezeric (45), dclougher (42), langlais (41), hopushopus (38), gudel (37), lovenoyuth (36), chrys chrys (35), sgno (34), eightgr (34), new kong (31), gregou22 (30), coolbreeze (30), Dôme C (30), Paprikat (30), phaze (29), Orichalque (29), kharnak (28), touqui (28), Neohlogix (28), benoitsmith (27), albedo0 (26), jeanmo (26), killaboop (25), jbobo (24), kikimac (24), JoMac (22), sCRiTCh (21), shlaggy92i (21), karim_bis (19), tibo92 (18), DeviSor (17), speedoo89 (16), _mélanie_ (15)


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu la fonction en page d'accueil des forums ?





Rien vu qui puisse me mettre de mauvaise humeur...P'tet la pomme et intel...me rend mélancolique.
A part ça , ici vent d'est un bon force 4, des vagues et le ciel couvert, ptet de la pluie et ça c'est chiant   je suis ici pour le soleil et y'en a pas.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

j'dis juste que c'est nase de copier coller ce qu'il y a en page d'accueil c'est tout


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Décembre 2005)

Je l'avais vu qu'il n'y avait pas d'acc...mais je m'en balance.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'dis juste que c'est nase de copier coller ce qu'il y a en page d'accueil c'est tout



Trop long à taper


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Trop long à taper



Hou hou hou hou Si j'avais un marteau....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon, j'avais un peu décroché ces derniers temps.   Alors bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui l'ont fêté depuis mon dernier message. Et pardon pour le retard.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

Idem.


----------



## AOSTE (22 Décembre 2005)

QUE DU BONHEUR A VOUS TOUTES ET TOUS POUR CETTE NOUVELLE BOUGIE:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Décembre 2005)

On a pas tous les jours vingt ans 
Bon anniversaire DarKNeo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Idem.



Les grands esprits se rencontrent.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

ben apparement pas ici...


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les grands esprits se rencontrent.



Entre canard on se comprend.   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben apparement pas ici...



Et puis quoi encore.    :rateau:  

p.s:Bon annisersaire à tous et toutes (hein Dory  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Entre canard on se comprend.



Et oui !   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben apparement pas ici...



C'est vrai ça : que fais-tu là ?


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> On a pas tous les jours vingt ans
> Bon anniversaire DarKNeo



Ha MERCI  ca fait plaisir 

J'en aurais bien profité pour switcher sur un powerboog G4 17" mais malheureusement les resctrictions budgetaires sont là 

Sinon je souhaite un bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont nés le même jour que moi c'est-à-dire aujourd'hui


----------



## Dupont François (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à toutes les personnes concernées

Je profite de l'occasion pour vous souhaiter également de passer de trés bonnes fêtes de fin d'année


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

*Bon Anniversaire à vous tous*.


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

juste une question au natif du 23 dec.
s'est pas trop chiant noel et aniv a la suite.


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

Carrément !
Surtout que là en plus le Noël et l'anniversaire, c'est un seul cadeau. 
Enfin c'est pas grave c'est ptet un gros cadeau


----------



## y&b (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv les Macaddict qui n'ont le droit qu'à un seul cadeau ...
 :love:  :love:


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

... and the winners are :

guibop, christianvanhulle, JJP (62), morfar2 (61), RésoMan (58), Vibda Pigre (54), Desseaux (53), NoRo (53), gerardino (50), carbe (50), ame (49), oulidi (47), mehdi (45), tetvuid (44), cca (38), fabrice1k (38), pa06220 (38), powerpomme (37), nadiadidier (37), p.jacques@numerinfo (35), Novac (35), drakfloyd (35), macapable (32), jbminimac (32), davy9k (32), iceman_74 (31), nono75_fr (31), Couillatris (29), lebison (29), bertrand14 (28), poypoy (27), samsc (27), chmeul (26), sonicblue38 (26), Gregg (22), macocitron (21), jducos (21), crevetteingenue (21), DarkNeo (20), jeremenstage (19)

HAppy Birthday !

PS : c'est pas un peu chiant d'avoir son anniv la veille de noel ???


----------



## y&b (23 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> ... and the winners are :
> 
> guibop, christianvanhulle, JJP (62), morfar2 (61), RésoMan (58), Vibda Pigre (54), Desseaux (53), NoRo (53), gerardino (50), carbe (50), ame (49), oulidi (47), mehdi (45), tetvuid (44), cca (38), fabrice1k (38), pa06220 (38), powerpomme (37), nadiadidier (37), p.jacques@numerinfo (35), Novac (35), drakfloyd (35), macapable (32), jbminimac (32), davy9k (32), iceman_74 (31), nono75_fr (31), Couillatris (29), lebison (29), bertrand14 (28), poypoy (27), samsc (27), chmeul (26), sonicblue38 (26), Gregg (22), macocitron (21), jducos (21), crevetteingenue (21), DarkNeo (20), jeremenstage (19)
> 
> ...



ben non, on boit deux fois plus


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv...Yip  et à toi Kasparov.   

Supermoquette....je te croyais plus jeune, vu la couleur de ta moustache.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv...Yip  et à toi Kasparov.



Pareil, et spécial dédicace à superfoguette qui a pris la peine de remplir le champ âge...
A peu de chose près, y'en a qui finissaient dans la crèche.


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv à la meuf de supermoquette (superfoguette) 
Et spéciale dédicace à kasparov  :love:  et au Macaddit né un 24 décembre.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!  

























​


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

un joyeux anniversaire a tout les natif du 24 decembre.


et un joyeux noel a tout le monde.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























​


----------



## wizzz (24 Décembre 2005)

toutes les occaz sont bonnes pour flooder !!!


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> toutes les occaz sont bonnes pour flooder !!!


oui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## AOSTE (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire et bon noël


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Sloughi (24 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un joyeux anniversaire a tout les natif du 24 decembre.
> 
> 
> et un joyeux noel a tout le monde.



Idem


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Idem


alors la petite soeur   pommeC pommeV


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire netgui


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Gloire et honneur à Dieu, qui s'est pas mal démené les 7 premiers jours mais est resté newbie sur macgé...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Décembre 2005)

*Noyeux Joel "Bande de Nases...©"...*


----------



## toys (25 Décembre 2005)

bonne aniverssaire au petit jésu qui n'est pas inscrit sur mac g mais bon.

bonne aniv a tous les autres a qui s'est le jour.


----------



## Warflo (25 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne aniverssaire au petit jésu qui n'est pas inscrit sur mac g mais bon.


J'allais le dire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Décembre 2005)

*Il y a 91 ans*
dans le froid et la merde. Au grand dam des hauts commandements, des hommes s'élevèrent contre l'absurdité des raisons d'État.


----------



## Warflo (25 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il y a 89 ans*
> dans le froid et la merde. Au grand dam des hauts commandements, des hommes s'élevèrent contre l'absurdité des raisons d'État.


Un post serieux ?


----------



## N°6 (25 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il y a 91 ans*
> dans le froid et la merde. Au grand dam des hauts commandements, des hommes s'élevèrent contre l'absurdité des raisons d'État.



Toi, il te reste un bout de bûche et tu veux la refiler à Sonny...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne aniverssaire au petit jésu qui n'est pas inscrit sur mac g mais bon.



Il ne sait pas ce qu'il rate.  


Et joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 25 décembre.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à vous et joyeux noël aussi.


----------



## Caster (25 Décembre 2005)

JOYEUX Noël à toutes et à tous ... que les Quad tombent par milliers etc ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2005)

26 décembre. Anniversaire de  : *florentdesvosges, Papigadget (62), ddsun (47), EricM (38), _m_apman (30), gege.fr (28), carateuf (19), SiedleR (16), 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (le mien) (7) *

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous....la fête continue chez vous..


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

happy bert day.


sa doit être dur pour l'estomac d'avoir a se tapé noel aniv et 1er l'an de suite.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> happy bert day.
> 
> 
> sa doit être dur pour l'estomac d'avoir a se tapé noel aniv et 1er l'an de suite.


C'est à cause de l'autre! ... il aurait pû choisir un autre jour pour mettre enceinte la vierge Marie .... j'irai bien lui dire un mot ... mais pas tout de suite!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Ben dis donc, y'a pas foule dans le nombre d'anniv' du jour en ce moment... à croire que y'a des femmes qui se perçent la pochent des eaux pour acoucher avant Noël...   

Bon anniv à ledix (45), sdunog (36), kususensu (21)


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> Ben dis donc, y'a pas foule dans le nombre d'anniv' du jour en ce moment... à croire que y'a des femmes qui se perçent la pochent des eaux pour acoucher avant Noël.


Maintenant elles calculent .....


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory... dory...

Comme DORY GALLAGHER ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv à notre Doc' national et à tous les autres


----------



## y&b (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv les Macaddict nés 3 jours après le 25 ...
 :love:


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à celui qui fut, entre autres choses, initiateur du thread *C'est quoi ce film ?* 1er du nom. 







 Bon anniversaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























​


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Doc....original....non?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

Happy birthday to you !


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2005)

Idem.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Idem.



On fusionne ?


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On fusionne ?



Tu crois que c'est une bonne idée?? Un canard à deux têtes ça va faire bizarre...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

DocEvite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que c'est une bonne idée?? Un canard à deux têtes ça va faire bizarre...



Je parlais des messages.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais des messages.



Ah...mal réveillé.  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Décembre 2005)

Comme ça fait un moment que je n&#8217;ai pas posté ici, je vais faire un tir groupé. Donc, joyeux anniversaire à tous ceux d&#8217;aujourd&#8217;hui, d&#8217;hier, d&#8217;avant-hier etc.   Et joyeux non anniversaire aux autres


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> joyeux non anniversaire aux autres




merci


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

Et, euh... mmm... What's up, Doc?







Bon anniversaire, et toutes ces sortes de choses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ah...mal réveillé.  :rateau:



Remarque : c'est pas con comme idée de fusionner carrément. Et pour le nouveau pseudo, je propose *Monsterduck*. Mais on fait comment pour poster après ?


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

bonne anive a tous .


----------



## Sloughi (28 Décembre 2005)

sooonic, Oliv (38), DocEvil (35), fleurette (32), pibsbx (32), chicoumi (32), batmail (29), nicodelimoges (28), Lannoy29 (26), superseb (25), tiajn (24), Florent (23), pompadour (16), insecterra (16)

Bon Anniversaire à tous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Merci à tous ceux qui, de près ou de loin, ont eu une pensée (positive ) pour moi aujourd'hui.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

N'hésite pas à me chier dessus j'ai oublié.

En fait , j'ai pas oublié, je savais pas.

Sinon j'aurais pas oublié.

See you.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'hésite pas à me chier dessus j'ai oublié.
> 
> En fait , j'ai pas oublié, je savais pas.
> 
> ...



Toi tu es dispensé, c'est pas pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Idem  à peu de chose près on est du même cru en plus 
Fête ça dignement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Fête ça dignement



Dis-toi bien une chose, petit : je suis rarement digne quand je fête un truc.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

Petit  ça fait tout bizarre 
Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi  Fête donc


----------



## katelijn (29 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous ceux qui, de près ou de loin, ont eu une pensée (positive ) pour moi aujourd'hui.



J'ai une pensée positive pour toi ... hier ... et demain ...
Désolée, je n'y ai pas pensé aujourd'hui :rose:


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2005)

bonne aniv a tous les mac user.

tien j'ai chopé le mille au passage.


----------



## katelijn (29 Décembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire, alèm !!

  Quelle jeunesse!

Je passais par hasard


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2005)

Une fois n'est pas coutume 

:love:


(ps : teo a oublié le _colis ...  )_


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Alem


----------



## Stargazer (29 Décembre 2005)

*Bon annouf' alèm !*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

Ahhhhh ! bon anniversaire mon Rémi !! On fête ça dans deux semaines  :love:


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhh ! bon anniversaire mon Rémi !! On fête ça dans deux semaines  :love:


ouf j'ai eu peur en te voyant ici que tu décide fermé aussi se grand tradada.


​


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire alèm.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Décembre 2005)

Happy Birthday Rémi   :love:......j'espère que tout est ok today 








je te mets les 2 coloris au cas ou ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

*Happy*
beursday


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2005)

Happy Alem... :love:


----------



## clampin (29 Décembre 2005)

Bon annif aux natifs du jour


----------



## y&b (29 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv les Macaddict et spécial dédicasse à notre GM (gentil modo) 

 :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2005)

Un très bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Sloughi (29 Décembre 2005)

jbiddle, Raistlin, bigeon (57), odesciti (46), SILLIG (43), tilout (37), Ordha (35), theoden27 (34), [MGZ] alèm (32), Littleangel (24), plexus (23), choumesse (20), zephyr (16)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv les Macaddict et spécial dédicasse à notre GM (gentil modo)
> 
> :love:



Dans le sens du poi????


----------



## y&b (29 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Dans le sens du poi????


y aurait-il un sous-entendu dans ta question ?


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> y aurait-il un sous-entendu dans ta question ?




Salut y&b......Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à tous.



Pareil + ceux d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pareil + ceux d'aujourd'hui.



Idem.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Idem.



Ah bon ?


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?



Bah voui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bah voui.



Diantre !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

Bel échange


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Rémi   :love:......j'espère que tout est ok today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
purée 5H d'entretie pour un simple boulot de vendeur à la fnac et des obligations de résultats inimaginables... ils sont fous !! 

la version argentée est plus classe. Ne te fatigue pas pour le papier cadeau, je prends comme ça !


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire, alèm !!
> 
> Quelle jeunesse!
> 
> Je passais par hasard


 
merci merci 

désolé de n'avoir pu répondre à tous hier. la journée fut fulgurante de tensions... je ne vous souhaite pas un recrutement en fnac au vu du nombre d'heures et de questions posées pour un simple taf mal payé  (bon, ya une différence, ils ne peuvent pas me licencier à la fin de ma période d'essai, je resterais un venduer fnac... )

pour le reste, merci à teo et mado pour le petit déj', à Elen, à purfils et au lotophage draculesque, merci aux autres que je ne connais pas. 

Merci car ce sont des cadeaux compensant largement ceux que je n'ai pas eu (ah, si, la garantie de rouler bientôt au diesel... )

voilà et bises et caresses à l'oeil (il se reconnaitra )

spéciale dédicace en retard : bon anniversaire L'ENA...  et aussi en retard à DocDevil


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

*N'annif Alem...*


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Décembre 2005)

Pour aujourd'hui, joyeux anniversaire Kr!st0f


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv' Kr!st0f 

et, un peu à la bourre, alèm (vieux motard que jamais)


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui ..... je viens de me faire tatouer sur l'épaule gauche le logo d'Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je suis content. .....


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui ..... je viens de me faire tatouer sur l'épaule gauche le logo d'Apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elles vont te "croquer" !!!


----------



## pixelemon (30 Décembre 2005)

bon anniversaire Alem


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

je ne sais pas si je l'ai fait aujourd'hui mais JOYEUX BORDEL A  TOUS CEUX QUE S'EST LE JOUR.


----------



## Sloughi (30 Décembre 2005)

yeye, jovedi (43), Goliath (37), zouzou77 (34), poppy73 (32), Kr!st0f (30), noname0 (28)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Amok...

Bon anniversaire mikoo


----------



## El_ChiCo (31 Décembre 2005)

joyeux anniversaire l'amok...


----------



## toys (31 Décembre 2005)

joyeux annive a l'amok et au autres


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, l'Amok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Décembre 2005)

Allez, c'est la fin de l'année !  






Amok, ct3, vieuxreveur, saturnins, chouchouz, caroline pelletier, jcrravelo (73), boaboa (58), francinetoulemonde (55), charlan7 (50), ymathieu (48), hidalgo01 (47), bleuski83 (42), AML (41), Martus (39), hkian (39), chah (38), bouil (37), aetuop (36), kraftotal (36), KILOU (35), agss (34), Pop (33), sebdur (33), mYnrYnYmon (33), Gwendal (32), dutt (32), bike (32), Ben74 (30), fabtito (29), Twan (28), macflo (28), akhaal (27), firfelin (27), cuicuilasouris (27), quirk (27), n1c0 (27), nous-les gueux (27), bat51 (26), bofum (26), Lanfeusth (25), alixxx (25), Sguen_WtchA (25), Dummyid (25), le prédicateur (25), ludo13 (25), Natacha Martel (24), Ginistorbe (23), mikoo (18), Dan25jle (16), juju51 (15), Red_Man (15), lurning (14), rok (14)


----------



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Allez, c'est la fin de l'année !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Et pareil pour Mobyduck !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Putain l'annouf à l'amok...

ça ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça...

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain l'annouf à l'amok...
> 
> ça ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça...
> 
> :love:



Oui, une impression de déjà être en 2068.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain l'annouf à l'amok...
> 
> ça ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça...
> 
> :love:



M'en fous, il parait que je suis déjà vieux


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, il parait que je suis déjà vieux


M'en fous aussi ... je suis jeune parce que je suis pas vieux ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Décembre 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon anniv les Macaddict nés le dernier jour de l'année ...

 :love:


----------



## Sloughi (31 Décembre 2005)

Amok, ct3, vieuxreveur, saturnins, chouchouz, caroline pelletier, jcrravelo (73), boaboa (58), francinetoulemonde (55), charlan7 (50), ymathieu (48), hidalgo01 (47), bleuski83 (42), AML (41), Martus (39), hkian (39), chah (38), bouil (37), aetuop (36), kraftotal (36), KILOU (35), agss (34), Pop (33), sebdur (33), mYnrYnYmon (33), Gwendal (32), dutt (32), bike (32), Ben74 (30), fabtito (29), Twan (28), macflo (28), akhaal (27), firfelin (27), cuicuilasouris (27), quirk (27), n1c0 (27), nous-les gueux (27), bat51 (26), bofum (26), Lanfeusth (25), alixxx (25), Sguen_WtchA (25), Dummyid (25), le prédicateur (25), ludo13 (25), Natacha Martel (24), Ginistorbe (23), mikoo (18), Dan25jle (16), juju51 (15), Red_Man (15), lurning (14), rok (14)





 à tous


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et pareil pour Mobyduck !



Oui oui, pareil.  :love:


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2005)

Le ban assuré à ceux qui ont fait allusion a mon age ! :love:

Mais, bon, merci quand même...


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le ban assuré à ceux qui ont fait allusion a mon age ! :love:
> 
> Mais, bon, merci quand même...




vous avez dit vieux con ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le ban assuré à ceux qui ont fait allusion a mon age ! :love:



Écoute, je t'ai vu à la télé y'a pas longtemps dans un documentaire sur Saqqarah.
Ben faut pas t'en faire : après fixation des couleurs, t'as encore super bonne mine.


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2005)

Vous êtes sans pitié....

J'ai sué sang et eau pour élever le premier, avec nurse anglaise et tout le toutim. Quand on voit le résultat, c'est à desespérer. Le second, lui, me doi(g)t son premier orgasme, et voilà le remerciement...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Des ingrats voilà tout...

Le troisième lui, et irréprochable...


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous avez dit vieux con ?




Vous m'avez appelé????


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le second, lui, me doi(g)t son premier orgasme...



C'était donc ça...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

"L'anulingus et, plus fréquemment, anilinctus, est une activité sexuelle consistant en l'excitation buccale de l'anus ou du périnée. Cette pratique est aussi appelée feuille de rose."

wikipedia me montre que je me trompe depuis 10 ans ! 10 ans !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Cette pratique est aussi appelée feuille de rose.



Par San Antonio entre autre...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

je mettais un s à anu !!!!


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Décembre 2005)

Anulingus.....Contraction de Annulaire et lingus,&#8220;langue&#8220;.
Désigne le geste adopté par de nombreuses personnes lors des préludes amoureuses.
Se fourrer l'annulaie sur la langue afin d'exciter un petit diamant....qui parfois vous coûte un gros pour l'annulaire de votre partenaire.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

bon anu l'Amo


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Arf...


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2005)

un bonne anulingus sur une jeune demoiselle :love: si elle lit ça je suis mort :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Heu, oui... C'est quoi ce délire sur les anniversaires du jour ? On a des posteurs de 4 ans ? Bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui fêtent bien leur naissance aujourd'hui !


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire *naas.*
Bon anniversaire *semac*




			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heu, oui... C'est quoi ce délire sur les anniversaires du jour ? On a des posteurs de 4 ans ? Bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui fêtent bien leur naissance aujourd'hui !



Il y en a de plus de 95 ans.....pourquoi pas. même 104 ????

De toute manière....je souhaite à tous et à toutes, une bonne et heureuse année.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et bonne année! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Deux bonnes occasions pour faire la fête, au minimum.  































​


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

bonne année versaire.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire et bonne année à tout le monde.  






Et idem pour iDuck.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire et bonne année à tout le monde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Mobyduck. T'as vu mon MP, non ?  

Bon anniversaire à ceux qui ont l'honneur d'ouvrir le bal pour 2006.


----------



## Sloughi (1 Janvier 2006)

Tiramisu, naas, greg2, chaudard, isajack, AlphaOne, Toto_59, Encore oublié mon nom?!, Tom34, o.day, fabe38, alcor, zobmac, hdizazzo, ricouv, G34, thend, tilapia, leyak, lebat, iLLMonkey, raspa75, lelac, saltAnniF, aFaD, XIII, jeffl, Ohm, kundry, power600, steved, mara des bois, JayK, Ftiezcorp (104), Gimli510 (98), Tox (95), rebane (94), anonyme 1er (86), macVamps (84), merlinalex (76), maisenfin (66), noyer (61), Alex12 (61), justme (56), meumeuh (54), freezebe (52), asmakou (51), cabanone (46), sonette (46), salamèche (45), OlivierTassi (39), fp75 (38), Raleur Pro X (38), Guido (37), blameless (37), Jean Boyault (36), alxp (36), bigbeach (36), yerodis (35), Cheboun (35), semac (34), funky (34), gillesdupre.mac.com (33), spriggan (33), Rolandvirus (32), david75 (31), vazaha68 (31), hsl (31), moberthoud (29), ReggySan (29), madsam (28), Bubble Boy (28), Capripot (27), xXxThanatosxXx (26), sylvainsylv1 (26), thoomis (26), ptitphoque (26), martthi (26), Jean Sol Partre (26), saxwax (26), pimousse42 (23), Soner (23), senni (22), sandrooo (22), eilon (22), Taribowis (22), derennes (20), manueelle (20), Cosmo (19), erbase (13), diabolosof (6), JacquesBe (6), Ash (6), ceslinstinct (6), arrakissikarra (6), ChouShine (5)


Bon Anniversaire à tous et Bonne Annee


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

je suis sur que j'en ai raté un bon paquet pendant tout ce temps !

Une gros bisous collectif individuellement à chacun ! :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Janvier 2006)

eh y'a vachement de monde aujourd'hui...

Bon anniversaire naas.


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

je crois que c'est aussi ceux qui ne se sont pas foulés en indiquant simplement 1er janvier dans leur profil...


----------



## SveDec (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonnannif à ceux qui sont né un 1er janvier 
Ca (je ne peux pas faire de "ç" majuscule :/) doit être chia** de n'avoir des cadeaux qu'une fois par an, non ? 
Et encore, on est pas le 25 décembre :s


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

(Ç=alt+ç)


----------



## SveDec (1 Janvier 2006)

Ç
Ah oui 
Néanmoins, ce n'est pas le sujet de la conversation ^^
Et ce forum ne possède pas de balise [hs][/hs] lol


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Précisons aussi que jusqu'en 1970 le 1er janvier était la fête de la circoncision du christ. Mainteant, on fait des messes pour la paix dans le monde, c'est un peu dévié.


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Précisons aussi que jusqu'en 1970 le 1er janvier était la fête de la circoncision du christ. Mainteant, on fait des messes pour la paix dans le monde, c'est un peu dévié.




Le Christ n'a jamais été circoncis......il était chrétien.   Il l'était...non ?:rose:


----------



## macmarco (1 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Le Christ n'a jamais été circoncis......il était chrétien.   Il l'était...non ?:rose:




Le Christ était juif !


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le Christ était juif !




Tut tut tut......Dans l'ancien testamen on ne parle que de la Palestine.....Forcément il était Palestinien.


----------



## SveDec (1 Janvier 2006)

:modo: Vous parlez de religion !! Bouh pas beau  :modo:


----------



## macmarco (1 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Tut tut tut......Dans l'ancien testamen on ne parle que de la Palestine.....Forcément il était Palestinien.




Le Christ était juif(il a même été ironiquement surnommé "Roi des juifs" par les romains), le judaïsme est vieux de plus de cinq mille ans, le christianisme étant forcément postérieur à la naissance du Christ.


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Janvier 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Vous parlez de religion !! Bouh pas beau  :modo:



On ne cause pas religion; on déconne.   

Mais je crois que ça évolue mal...donc je sort:    re


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est aussi ceux qui ne se sont pas foulés en indiquant simplement 1er janvier dans leur profil...



Je crois aussi, parce que 555 ça fait un peu beaucoup quand même ! 

Bon annif naas et semac


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (Ç=alt+ç)


Encore un truc à dire à Steve jobs ça... Comment se fait-il que le ç soit la seule "lettre accentuée" qu'on ne peut pas faire en majuscule avec le verrouillage majuscule... 

Ah correction, le Ù se fait aussi avec alt...


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

joyeux annive a tous les natif du 2 janvier.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai l'honneur de connaitre personne, mais bon anniv' à ceux qui ont changé de classe à l'école à quelques jours près.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> joyeux annive a tous les natif du 2 janvier.



idem.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Janvier 2006)

Merci c'est très aimable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est très aimable.



De rien.   

Et idem aussi pour aujourd'hui.  

Mobyduck, tu t'y colles demain ? Ce serait sympa.


----------



## Sloughi (3 Janvier 2006)

imaout, titim, HALF, mneveu, LOIC77, Bartok, Kwenn01, Cube, bouzouk17, jeannois, gérard (98), virtex (94), bipolar (68), kholand (56), totoche1 (52), punko (52), kernimar (48), alainFa (48), galbert (47), Whitetooth (45), winymac (42), Rémy67 (40), fdw (38), Garfield-fr (38), comeor (38), pbertolino (36), oodoc70oo (36), YUL 44 (35), degy (35), thierryhirschy (35), vmphoto (34), haffem (34), el nico (34), antown (34), esquisse (34), autoroute (33), colin888 (33), noa (32), brunotag (32), 6mouches (31), spout (31), lunatic_75 (31), Baal (30), Lucas-BXL (29), Nico.mumu@mac.com (29), jof (28), teddy67 (28), lelgard (28), dlegeay (28), Lube (28), Gregouille (28), monva (28), glisart@tele2.fr (28), ced3x (27), loaldo (26), pnxcorp (25), GuZZi (25), dgeorg (25), antek (25), pago974 (25), Flo! (24), Jeff76 (24), smogogo (23), spook (23), Leooo (23), Edjel (21), graindorge (21), FLo14 (20), Chino (20), IntelOutside (20), NeoFlo (20), Henyx (17), devasp (16), willy_35 (15)

Bon Anniversaire à tous


----------



## y&b (3 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv les Macaddict du 3 janvier !
 :love: 
C'est pas trop dur de remettre ça après les fêtes ?


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> imaout, titim, HALF, mneveu, LOIC77, Bartok, Kwenn01, Cube, bouzouk17, jeannois, gérard (98), virtex (94), bipolar (68), kholand (56), totoche1 (52), punko (52), kernimar (48), alainFa (48), galbert (47), Whitetooth (45), winymac (42), Rémy67 (40), fdw (38), Garfield-fr (38), comeor (38), pbertolino (36), oodoc70oo (36), YUL 44 (35), degy (35), thierryhirschy (35), vmphoto (34), haffem (34), el nico (34), antown (34), esquisse (34), autoroute (33), colin888 (33), noa (32), brunotag (32), 6mouches (31), spout (31), lunatic_75 (31), Baal (30), Lucas-BXL (29), Nico.mumu@mac.com (29), jof (28), teddy67 (28), lelgard (28), dlegeay (28), Lube (28), Gregouille (28), monva (28), glisart@tele2.fr (28), ced3x (27), loaldo (26), pnxcorp (25), GuZZi (25), dgeorg (25), antek (25), pago974 (25), Flo! (24), Jeff76 (24), smogogo (23), spook (23), Leooo (23), Edjel (21), graindorge (21), FLo14 (20), Chino (20), IntelOutside (20), NeoFlo (20), Henyx (17), devasp (16), willy_35 (15)
> 
> Bon Anniversaire à tous


woy pareil et avec deux sucres.


----------



## macmarco (3 Janvier 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> i..., Nico.mumu@**** (29)... glisart@**** (28)...
> 
> Bon Anniversaire à tous


Evite de citer tels quels ceux qui ont commis l'erreur de s'inscrire avec une adresse e-mail comme pseudo. 
Si tu pouvais éditer, ça serait sympa.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop dur de remettre ça après les fêtes ?




Pas de pitié opur les braves


----------



## y&b (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pitié opur les braves


Pas de pitié pour les braves foie


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pitié pour les braves foie



Blanc, rouge, jaune, en s'en fout on boit tout !!!  

Bonne année...@%&  vais finir chez les fourmis rouges :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> De rien.
> 
> Et idem aussi pour aujourd'hui.
> 
> Mobyduck, tu t'y colles demain ? Ce serait sympa.




Merci.    

Je veux bien, mais je suis pris toute la semaine...   

Alors si ça te dérange pas que je passe le soir, ce sera avec plaisir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> Je veux bien, mais je suis pris toute la semaine...
> 
> Alors si ça te dérange pas que je passe le soir, ce sera avec plaisir.



Pas du tout cher Mobyduck.  

Et tu sais quoi : pour faire simple, quand on souhaite les anniversaires de façon globale, on ne précise plus que c'est de la part de nous 2. Nous on saura.


----------



## Dory (3 Janvier 2006)

> qui ont commis l'erreur de s'inscrire avec une adresse e-mail comme pseudo.



Sans compter les précoces avec dès le départ ...un Mac entre les mains.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout cher Mobyduck.
> 
> Et tu sais quoi : pour faire simple, quand on souhaite les anniversaires de façon globale, on ne précise plus que c'est de la part de nous 2. Nous on saura.



On fait comme ça.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> On fait comme ça.



 C'est qu'ils vont nous faire des poussins ceux-là


----------



## y&b (3 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'ils vont nous faire des poussins ceux-là


Ça fonctionne le PACS pour les canard ?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2006)

Jaloux??


----------



## y&b (3 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux??


Un peu c'est vrai 
j'adore les canard


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Un peu c'est vrai
> j'adore les canard



Avec une bonne sauce?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux parler le monstre...


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2006)

Un ange pas un monstre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'ils vont nous faire des poussins ceux-là



Non. On fait des économies de message.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les canard


Voilà quelqu'un qui a du goût. C'est bien.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Voilà quelqu'un qui a du goût. C'est bien.



 Sur que le canard ça a du goût


----------



## y&b (3 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un ange pas un monstre


C'est bien ce qu'il disait ...


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qu'il disait ...



 Entre volatiles... :rateau:


----------



## y&b (3 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Voilà quelqu'un qui a du goût. C'est bien.



Merci  (comme le disait si bien Lorenz   )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Sur que le canard ça a du goût



Pas celui auquel tu penses.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2006)

idem.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2006)

Je me ferai bien un ange rôti à la broche. Pas toi Mobyduck ?


----------



## y&b (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas tout ça, mais aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de : zaRbi, guy chateau, pierrot79, kun, TontonJeannot, frmoreau, jeromegilbert, bloqueur, Arno01, Gargue ...
Bon anniv les Macaddict  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je me ferai bien un ange rôti à la broche. Pas toi Mobyduck ?



Oui ce serai pas mal.  

Un bon et joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes .


----------



## y&b (4 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je me ferai bien un ange rôti à la broche. Pas toi Mobyduck ?


Ça a goût de quoi ?
de gibier d'eau ?


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Janvier 2006)

Je serais trop dur à mâcher. Pas assez de gras sur la viande


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire 

























​


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Janvier 2006)

nannif FANREM


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

joyeux bordel a tout les natif du 5 janvier de n'importe quelle année que se soit
 
 ​


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

*n'annouf FANREM !*


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire  rennesman.....pickwick.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> joyeux bordel a tout les natif du 5 janvier de n'importe quelle année que se soit
> 
> ​




Pas mieux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je serais trop dur à mâcher. Pas assez de gras sur la viande



Pas grave. On fera avec.     

Et bon anniversaire au natifs du 5 janvier.


----------



## y&b (5 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave. On fera avec.
> 
> Et bon anniversaire au natifs du 5 janvier.



C'est peu être comme le poulpe, il faut l'attendrir pendant une heure en le jetant contre un rocher ?

En tout cas, bon anniv les Macaddict nés aujourd'hui !

 :love:


----------



## Sloughi (5 Janvier 2006)

FANREM, Groumfy, burdigarsla, jpbts, nereis, Fan R.E.M, p.raullet.free.fr, Luk, badou, yannick186, Toupilouf, xxstefano, rennesman, zoïde, Applecorn, berenicelanovice, nomdecode47, Guy Zicola (60), csurmont (56), Bill88 (54), csdiawara (53), pickwick (52), vivmac (46), phildum (45), bld (44), d frasiak (44), jeandur (43), gebe (43), silvissimo (42), agalujie (42), pht13 (42), macnico (40), fabrice301 (40), fredcharpin (39), adesar (37), clemzablo (36), kimounet (36), kefoo (35), Cobra2 (35), ffred01 (34), cooky007 (34), mat0573 (33), jeryci (33), frederink (33), nightmusic (32), easymac (32), Remi34 (32), Microsoft (31), jam (31), lonesomejim (31), sensemilia (30), Toninho (30), Jumbat (30), radaguhl (29), tduthuit (27), yanndefond (27), gaban (26), dara (26), bensaoui (26), maie (26), myck (26), ninix38 (25), ratdeau (23), Zino_82 (22), busal (22), azerty05 (19), effaness (19), maklak (19), MacVincent (18), black hawk (17)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2006)

Bonne anniv Jean-françois!!!!


----------



## FANREM (5 Janvier 2006)

MERCI A TOUS  

et bon Anniversaire a tous les natifs de ce jour


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaire,


Monsieur le Fan de


R.E.M.*
(Gold and silver shine)


  




​


----------



## FANREM (5 Janvier 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.

Désolé  :rose:  Valable pour certains autres aussi   

Alors, j'ai bu un bon coup a votre santé pour compenser  :love: :love:


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2006)

bonne aniv a tous et sutout a poulette qui n'est ps inscrit sur mac g mais qui a un mac (je passe mon temps a le remaitre en route en plus)


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire  lappartien.


----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv les Macaddict nés le jour de l'epiphanie ...
Bonne galette (au sens propre et au sens figuré bien évidement )
:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave. On fera avec.
> 
> Et bon anniversaire au natifs du 5 janvier.





			
				y&b a dit:
			
		

> C'est peu être comme le poulpe, il faut l'attendrir pendant une heure en le jetant contre un rocher ?
> 
> En tout cas, bon anniv les Macaddict nés aujourd'hui !
> 
> :love:



Avec une bonne sauce 






Ensuite...


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2006)

Une p'tite bouteille de champagne au frais, à côté des Orval monsieur le chat ?





C'est toi qui offre cette fois ci... ?​


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

*Bon anniversaire chaton !*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

*N'anniv'*
chatong


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2006)

Bon Anniversaire Le Chat !


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2006)

Bon Ipodversaire Chaton !


----------



## macmarco (7 Janvier 2006)

*Chat alors, c'est l'anniversaire du Chat !*







​


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire.....RRRRRRRRR........RRRRRRRRRR...........RRRRRRR


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Rooo... Merci à tous 

Je note :
1/ Champagne :love:
2/ iPod (video, blanc, 30 Go)  Remi !!!!
3/ Orval
4/ encore un peu d'Orval...
5/ voir 3 et 4...

Merci à vous les amis ! Merci beaucoup


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire, chaton. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un bon anniversaire en plein dans ta pomme!   :king:































​


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

bonne avniv a tous et surtout a tous les natif de ce jour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2006)

*SPÉCIAL N'ANNIV AU CHATON !*






Et bon anniversaire aux autres aussi.


----------



## y&b (7 Janvier 2006)

Un bon anniv aux Macaddict du jour avec une spéciale dédicace au chaton !!
 :love:


----------



## Sloughi (7 Janvier 2006)

tyrien, micmac8, math, smitoo, pietou, flanagan, sofio, zutalors, gill, bulle, Jodie, humax92, Parsifal, luc dr, JULES NIALAS (61), papi (56), danvito (55), colette (54), eczema (53), domdom.oregon (52), saint-gilles (46), mogoul (44), Trovdi (43), Matrix (39), Frédéric (38), estebane94 (38), YvesNewToMac (37), tandream (36), mator (36), [MGZ] BackCat (35), Cyril13 (34), doudou9 (34), walden72 (34), jnghhub (34), Mac_Manu (33), ideos (33), bjabella (32), chrisphilrom (31), chaotic_evil (31), Deltafire3 (30), Olive94 (29), jcduss3 (29), bewwa (29), bdhelin (29), kokoko (29), creolito (28), VincentNavion (28), Rono45 (27), bambara (26), pascool_fr (26), Admin25 (26), Olivier_hezelot.hotmail.c (25), spaceprogram (25), proutprout (24), BooNeo (24), Long hair (24), adless (24), phoenixx (23), zahra (23), Juu (23), johnlyv (22), rudyc (17), Thymalides (12)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Châton ! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire BackCat.  






Quand aux autres...  Aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire BackCat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idem. (voir plus haut)


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Janvier 2006)




----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

bon anniv matou


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

Bonne anniversaire Backcat...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2006)

Bonanouf' Chaton :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Janvier 2006)

J'ai fais une petite video sur les anniversaires , j'espere qu'elle vous plaira.
http://jonathan.van-messen.club.fr/Back.mov





Edit je peux mettre la version pesant 234 mo pour ceux qui le souhaite.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire le greffier.







Et la même chose au nombreux membres du même jour


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais une petite video sur les anniversaires , j'espere qu'elle vous plaira.
> http://jonathan.van-messen.club.fr/Back.mov


J'espère qu'il va apprécier. 

En tout cas, moi, ça m'a bien fait rire.   
Merci, en tout cas, pour ton petit clip.


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

7 Décembre, aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire de : *avosmac, thierrytg, Garasutca, jjrmusic (55 ans), jorasses (42 ans), lugher (34 ans), annakin (31 ans), A2P (25 ans), ForTheFun (25 ans), potiron (25 ans)*

Bon anniversaire à avosmacs :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Janvier 2006)

Voila je rajoute deux autres versions 
-musique plus classique   http://jonathan.van-messen.club.fr/Back2.mov
-musique plus enjoué      http://jonathan.van-messen.club.fr/Back3.mov


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire.  

Et bonne année, par ailleurs!  





























​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AVOSMAC !* 

Et aux autres aussi évidemment.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2006)

A tous et toutes un bon anniversaire


----------



## Sloughi (8 Janvier 2006)

avosmac, mac40, thierrytg, stan54, brbc, pievalud, Garasutca, maclura, sf2728, yechedmad, Phaco, unshotburk, Mademoiselle Poux, ppz78 (56), jjrmusic (55), Clémence (49), yves69009 (48), FredBesac (46), Rodney Jerkins (45), jorasses (42), toniokröger (41), avm (41), mag-Avosmac (41), fredparis9 (36), ron22 (35), rivoman (35), madx001 (34), lugher (34), pyloone (33), Thalie13 (33), Kezeff (33), Stéphanie75 (33), annakin (31), frantzkoch (30), lavivi (29), Dragonna (27), Fredo_L (26), jissse (26), swoapal (25), A2P (25), mrfloyck (25), ForTheFun (25), potiron (25), Celine19 (25), ollivier37 (24), Shali (23), wwbikww (23), silverhaze (23), Durin (22), tildou (22), respawn (20), bendder (20), mikeuh (18), BRUNO31 (3)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> avosmac, mac40, thierrytg, stan54, brbc, pievalud, Garasutca, maclura, sf2728, yechedmad, Phaco, unshotburk, Mademoiselle Poux, ppz78 (56), jjrmusic (55), Clémence (49), yves69009 (48), FredBesac (46), Rodney Jerkins (45), jorasses (42), toniokröger (41), avm (41), mag-Avosmac (41), fredparis9 (36), ron22 (35), rivoman (35), madx001 (34), lugher (34), pyloone (33), Thalie13 (33), Kezeff (33), Stéphanie75 (33), annakin (31), frantzkoch (30), lavivi (29), Dragonna (27), Fredo_L (26), jissse (26), swoapal (25), A2P (25), mrfloyck (25), ForTheFun (25), potiron (25), Celine19 (25), ollivier37 (24), Shali (23), wwbikww (23), silverhaze (23), Durin (22), tildou (22), respawn (20), bendder (20), mikeuh (18), BRUNO31 (3)
> 
> Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


inutile de poster deux fois a liste, regarde d'abord si quelqu'un ne l'a pas fait juste avant... :modo:

et cette liste contient des utilisateurs inactifs depuis plus de 30 jours, elle est donc moins représentative des membres actuels de MacG...


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'anniversaire de la naissance du mag. Avosmacs ? ou la l'anniv. de M. Avosmac ?


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

c'est l'anniv du membre avosmacs, sans doute le créateur du mag...


----------



## toys (8 Janvier 2006)

joyeux bordel a tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, 9 janvier : *croquignol83 (56), Halbert (49), domphz (48), zork (46), meloman (46), wayne (45), tahon (39), Jerry (35), chacalice (32), toitoine33 (28), Captain A (28), monito (28), OriginalC (28), Marcant (26), lounes (26), root (24), homedcaverne (17)*

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, 9 janvier : *croquignol83 (56), Halbert (49), domphz (48), zork (46), meloman (46), wayne (45), tahon (39), Jerry (35), chacalice (32), toitoine33 (28), Captain A (28), monito (28), OriginalC (28), Marcant (26), lounes (26), root (24), homedcaverne (17)*
> 
> Bon anniversaire à tous.



Idem.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Janvier 2006)




----------



## y&b (9 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv les Macaddict ! 
 :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire MacMadam.


----------



## macmarco (10 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire MacMadam !

 




​


----------



## MacMadam (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## le_magi61 (10 Janvier 2006)

Et aussi :


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2006)

Un bonne anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## mamyblue (10 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à toutes et à tous de Mamyblue


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

bon anni juste à macmadam :love:


----------



## y&b (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv à *tous* les Macaddict du 10 janvier ...
 :love:


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

pareil pour moi bonne anive a touououououououououous


----------



## Sloughi (10 Janvier 2006)

Mitchhh, MacMadam, Belisaire (98), youly (50), cameleon (46), bobthefox (45), kaisow (44), franck56 (42), grandcru (41), clagir (39), jmcb (35), Lorhkan (27), akita (26), breljohn (25), lebrisrm (25), abeaussier (22), lofoman (21), arkawan_kenobi (20), capstephane (19), darkiller10 (15)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Warflo (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi c'est dans 15 jours


----------



## y&b (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous les Macaddict nés un 11 janvier ...

Et spéciale dédicace à notre jolie bergère 






 :love: ​


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2006)

Un gros bisous ma bergère en folie ! :love: :love:

(Et un coup de téléphone à la "Magic Kraut" :love: rien que pour toi !)


----------



## Malow (11 Janvier 2006)

Pour les folies de la bergere....Bon anniv Stargazer !!!   :love: 

  






  ​


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer Bon anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

bon annouf' star


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire, la Bergère! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































 
​


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous et une petite statue pour la Jolie Bergère..


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaire Stargazer*


​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 11 janvier.


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Janvier 2006)

Et spécialement pour la bergere  :


----------



## Hurrican (11 Janvier 2006)

*Bon anniversaire * la bergère ! 

Au plaisir de fêter çà avec toi (et les autres hein...) ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

*N'anniversaire*
Bergère


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

bon annouf' al02


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonanif' Bergère


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire Stargazer.
                                       Bon anniversaire alO2


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

Happy Folie's Bergère...  :love: 


Sans oublier Toutes et Tous les autres...  ​


----------



## Jec (11 Janvier 2006)

Toute joyeuse Stargazer et alO2 !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

bon anniversaire ma bergère...

dire que je t'ai causé cette nuit et que je t'ai rien dit 

pleins de :love: :love:


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon annouf' al02



Merci !!


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonne anniversaire Stargazer, al02... et tout les autres aussi.


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

*Bon anniversaire à toi, jolie bérgère!!!*

Un p'tit cadeau...


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2006)

----------------NANNIVERSAIRESTAR---------------


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire Stargazer, et à tous les autres aussi !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Merci tout le monde !  :love: 

Et bon annouf' à al02 !


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde !  :love:
> 
> Et bon annouf' à al02 !


Mon bel oiseau de nuit, si la vieillesse était aussi belle que tes boucles nous serions beaucoup à vouloir la précipiter
Bon anniversaire Stargazer!!!! notre roi  :king:


----------



## Sloughi (11 Janvier 2006)

hermios, bern1101, sayangku, guillaume1965, al02 (65), marot (54), zazzou (42), petitepomme (31), Stargazer (26), HCl (23), serner (19)

Bon Anniversaire à tous


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Merci jo ...  

Mais t'en fais trop ça va se voir !    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

>




*N'importe quoi*
c'est pas l'anniversaire de Katarn aujourd'hui


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci jo ...
> 
> Mais t'en fais trop ça va se voir !    :love:


Heu, ça s'est vu ! 

Encore un bisous sur la fesse gauche (la droite, c'est pour la pelle ) ma bergère ! :love:

A y est, t'es plus un jeune !  Dire que ça me pend au nez ! :affraid:


----------



## Virpeen (11 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux, heureux et merveillleux...
anniversaire... 
Bergère adorée :love: !​


----------



## Nobody (11 Janvier 2006)

Y a ça:






Pi ça:






Et enfin ça, rien que pour toi:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon, la bergère, je t'offre des fleurs mais c'est exceptionnel, hein ! 

Bon anniv' 

et aux autres également


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## y&b (12 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv les Macaddict du 12 janviers  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2006)

Vendredi 13, ça porte malheur. mais bon anniversaire quand même aux natifs du jour.


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi 13, ça porte malheur. mais bon anniversaire quand même aux natifs du jour.


Pour les athées, ça porte bonheur ...
Alors bon anniv les athées et non-athées, enfin bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés un 13 janviers  :love:


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

bonne anive a tous les natif du 13 janvier et plus si infinité.


----------



## mamyblue (13 Janvier 2006)

Mais non c'est le contraire! Vendredi 13 ça porte chance !

Bonne anniversaire à toutes et à tous  mamyblue


			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi 13, ça porte malheur. mais bon anniversaire quand même aux natifs du jour.


----------



## Taho! (13 Janvier 2006)

Je suis pas superstitieux, ça porte malheur et ça permet de souhaiter un bon anniversaire à *finevine, Nelson, Deb (46 ans), macdébut (39 ans), PatBej60 (38 ans), Rudy (30 ans), Haarht (26 ans), odm (26 ans), J_walker (21 ans), newborn (19 ans), davvv (19 ans)* :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2006)

Merde, j'ai raté l'anniv de la bergère...
Comment me faire pardonner ? :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas superstitieux, ça porte malheur et ça permet de souhaiter un bon anniversaire à *finevine, Nelson, Deb (46 ans), macdébut (39 ans), PatBej60 (38 ans), Rudy (30 ans), Haarht (26 ans), odm (26 ans), J_walker (21 ans), newborn (19 ans), davvv (19 ans)* :love:



Pffff, et c'est à 19h47 que tu fais enfin ton boulot !!!


----------



## Taho! (13 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, et c'est à 19h47 que tu fais enfin ton boulot !!!


Hey oh hein ! D'abord !

Et toi qui aime les citations de maiwen : 





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> naméo©


 

Et puis j'ai mis le nez dans Google Earth, je m'en sors pas !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2006)

Le *naméo©* est bien galvaudé par contre *les connections du cerveau* ont un côté, comment direeuuuuuh, _rafraichissant_  :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire    * Fab'Fab et pim*


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Janvier 2006)

Oui, bon anniversaire Fab et pim.


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2006)

Et puis non !!!:mouais: 

Joyeux anniversaire :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Merde, j'ai raté l'anniv de la bergère...
> Comment me faire pardonner ? :rose:



Tiens ma bergère, pour toi, juste ici...



PS : fait vite, je ne vais pas laisser le truc très longtemps...


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv les Macaddict du 14 janviers avec une spéciale dédicace à Fab'Fab  :love:


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

oui tu est né le 14 janvier (comme ma soeur!!!)
oui toi ....
je te souhaite un super joyeux anniversaire.
for you, juste for you.


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Janvier 2006)

et tu l'as appelée ta s½ur au moins ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































​


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Janvier 2006)

[size=+3]Bon anniversaire[/size] [size=+2] à ceux qui ont eu de la chance hier et qui en plus fêtent leur anniversaire aujourd'hui[/size].


----------



## Jec (14 Janvier 2006)

Hey bon anniversaire Fab'Fab !!!


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Fab'Fab et à tous et toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

bon annouf Fab'Fab


----------



## Taho! (14 Janvier 2006)

Enfin le week-end, d'autant plus si c'est l'anniversaire de *jac, pazkal, Fab'Fab (36 ans), pim (33 ans), Jazfonk (33 ans), gilloux79 (33 ans), GGX (32 ans), toffer (29 ans), jerome_inculte (29 ans), Vanes140 (21 ans), Volkmar (20 ans), Octave Le Rouge (19 ans)* :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Janvier 2006)

Et deux bisous pour Clermont et Paris ! :love: 

*Joyeux anniversaire Pim & Fab'Fab* :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2006)

fabfab a déjà 40 ans ???


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Janvier 2006)

mouais, bon annif!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab, Pim, et tous les autres......  BANANNIVERSAIIIIRE !!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fabfab a déjà 40 ans ???



Sale connard de merde


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2006)

Merci à tout le monde (même à SM   )


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2006)

j'rigolais, vieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sale connard de merde




tiens, a ce sujet...
*bon annif Fab...*
bise...



++


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Janvier 2006)

tiens, mais avais pas vu, n'annif Pim aussi.....
'scuse....
a tres bientot, vers chez toi, ou vers chez moi...et ce coup ci, si tu passes vers la catalogne...arrete toi...


----------



## mamyblue (14 Janvier 2006)

Avec retard bonne fête Fab'Fab! "C'est vrai que tu es vieux" non je plaisante... Bonne journée! Et à toutes et tous qui êtes né(e)s aujourd'hui, je vous souhaite un joyeux anniversaire! Mamyblue


----------



## Stargazer (14 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ma bergère, pour toi, juste ici...
> 
> 
> 
> PS : fait vite, je ne vais pas laisser le truc très longtemps...




Ouais c'est bon tu peux enlever maintenant ... Ca surprend ce truc !   
Mais merci !  

Sinon *bon anniversaire à pim et fab' fab !*


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonanouf' Fab 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à *Fab'Fab.* même pour ses 40 ans _


----------



## Sloughi (14 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Enfin le week-end, d'autant plus si c'est l'anniversaire de *jac, pazkal, Fab'Fab (36 ans), pim (33 ans), Jazfonk (33 ans), gilloux79 (33 ans), GGX (32 ans), toffer (29 ans), jerome_inculte (29 ans), Vanes140 (21 ans), Volkmar (20 ans), Octave Le Rouge (19 ans)* :love:




Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est bon tu peux enlever maintenant ... Ca surprend ce truc !
> Mais merci !
> 
> Sinon *bon anniversaire à pim et fab' fab !*




Et merde ! 

voila qu'en Russie, j'ai oublié l'annif de ma bergere........
suis vraiment desolé ma belle, bise...


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

En russie ? 

Bon annouf' à tout le monde


----------



## Stargazer (14 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En russie ?



Oui pour fêter le Noël russe !   




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Et merde !
> 
> voila qu'en Russie, j'ai oublié l'annif de ma bergere........
> suis vraiment desolé ma belle, bise...



Merci mon stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour fêter le Noël russe !



oui, et le nouvel an...




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon stook !



de rien....bise..


----------



## Taho! (15 Janvier 2006)

Du coup, on est le 15 et c'est donc l'anniversaire de *Vidrequin, thierrybonnet, DidTrebor, maxxum, didier_, Joyoung (49 ans), fred58 (48 ans), salym (34 ans), IP (32), zbab (31 ans), josselinco (30 ans), texaskiller (26 ans), citizen (26 ans), carbonimax@gmail.com (22 ans), titebibiche (22 ans), floz (21 ans), CF_melo (19 ans)*:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, on est le 15 et c'est donc l'anniversaire de *Vidrequin, thierrybonnet, DidTrebor, maxxum, didier_, Joyoung (49 ans), fred58 (48 ans), salym (34 ans), IP (32), zbab (31 ans), josselinco (30 ans), texaskiller (26 ans), citizen (26 ans), carbonimax@gmail.com (22 ans), titebibiche (22 ans), floz (21 ans), CF_melo (19 ans)*:love:




mince, pour un fois que j'etais a l'heure, j'en connais pas un...


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Et bien bon anniversaire à tous ces Macaddict  :love: 

edit : Moi nan plus


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Janvier 2006)

Beau le nouvel avatar


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

Un bon anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## Dory (15 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous.
Profitez de votre journée


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2006)

Coucou ! 

Merci à tout le monde ! :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## y&b (16 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv, les Maccadict du 16 janviers  :love:


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

bon et heureux anniversaire à tout les natifs du 16 janvier !!!!!


----------



## Taho! (16 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, c'est l'anniversaire de mon ex aujourd'hui... Je l'appelle ou pas ? 

C'est aussi celui de *DIDTHY, geeko, laclys (63 ans), guizmo47 (35 ans), ymathias (33 ans), kikiman (33 ans), dfromparis (32 ans), enzo1 (28 ans), ikenavo (26 ans), [MGZ]Slug (23 ans)*:love:

Un bisous à Slug au passage ! :love:


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est l'anniversaire de mon ex aujourd'hui... Je l'appelle ou pas ?



Appelle, en général c'est pas mal une petite vérification, histoire de bien voir qu'elle n'a pas changé de longueur d'onde, qu'elle en est toujours au même point depuis la dernière fois


----------



## Taho! (16 Janvier 2006)

de toute façon j'avais prévu de l'appeler ! et je l'ai fait, elle a bien apprécié ! mais je vais pas vous raconter ma vie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 16 janvier.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon j'avais prévu de l'appeler ! et je l'ai fait, elle a bien apprécié ! mais je vais pas vous raconter ma vie




ha, je croyais.....


----------



## Taho! (16 Janvier 2006)

que j'allais raconter ma vie ? pas ici et surtout pas à jeun


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> que j'allais raconter ma vie ? pas ici et surtout pas à jeun



t'as bien raison, Vodka!


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

joyeux anouf a tout les natouf du 17 janvier


----------



## Taho! (17 Janvier 2006)

Un joyeux anniversaire à *interpaule, jyd04, Danheux (72 ans), la cerisaie (33 ans), djsebandseb (30 ans), skydiverss (29 ans), pepitomac@mac.com (29 ans), lemammouth (25 ans), bal0u (24 ans)* :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien raison, Vodka!


oui ! je viens te voir quand ?  A moins que ce ne soit toi qui vienne !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> oui ! je viens te voir quand ?  A moins que ce ne soit toi qui vienne !




des que la saison salle de tir a l'arc est achevé et en attendant l'exterieur, pas de soucis, on en discutera...


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2006)

Très bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire les Macaddict du 17 janvier  :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2006)

Ca existe encore ce genre d'humour ? :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe encore ce genre d'humour ? :hein:



Heu désolé...  :rose:

Je change de suite...  :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Heu désolé...  :rose:
> 
> Je change de suite...  :rose:


C'est nettement mieux.


----------



## Sloughi (17 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Un joyeux anniversaire à *interpaule, jyd04, Danheux (72 ans), la cerisaie (33 ans), djsebandseb (30 ans), skydiverss (29 ans), pepitomac.mac.com (29 ans), lemammouth (25 ans), bal0u (24 ans)* :love:



Idem :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire *Dos Jones.*


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

a tout les gens de mac g qui sont né un jour comme celuit que l'on est je dit bonne aniv'


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire, volatile cinéphile! 



 



























​


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire Dos Jones et aussi à tout les autres.


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2006)

Non seulement *Dos Jones* fête ses 52 ans, mais c'est aussi l'anniversaire de *Vieux Mac-User*, ainsi celui de *bdc, PHILBX, lipelip (86 ans), PH. BULTEL (63 ans), soar (33 ans), steph_lju (33 ans), heroe (24 ans), Jeunette (24 ans), Le chat (20 ans)* :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Janvier 2006)

Et un bon anniversaire à tous les autres aussi 


​


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, N'annif le Vieux Mac-User....
et n'annif DJ....


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

Non anniv les Macaddict du 18 janvier et spéciale dédicace à Dos Jones  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

Comme ça fait un moment que je n&#8217;ai pas posté là:rose:, donc un joyeux anniversaire à ceux d&#8217;aujourd&#8217;hui, d&#8217;hier, d&#8217;avant-hier, etc.


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous


----------



## Jec (18 Janvier 2006)

Oey, toute bonne à vous Dos Jones et Vieux !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Janvier 2006)

Merci à vous sincèrement  et j'en profite pour souhaiter aussi un bon anniversaire aux autres natifs du 18.

Ce soir petit resto avec mon amie, je lèverais un verre à votre santé...


----------



## Sloughi (18 Janvier 2006)

Pour les natifs du 18 ------------>       Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Non anniv les Macaddict du 18 janvier et spéciale dédicace à Dos Jones  :love:



Idem.


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Non anniv les Macaddict du 18 janvier et spéciale dédicace à Dos Jones  :love:



:rose: Oups ! En plus je peux plus éditer :hein:

Bon tout le monde aura compris *Bon :rose: :rateau: *


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Janvier 2006)




----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2006)

que votre anouff soit fêté comme il se doit BONNE ANIVERSAIRE


----------



## Dory (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire à toutes et tous.


----------



## Taho! (19 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, Laurent Fignon ! Joyeux anniversaire ! :love:

Je crois me souvenir que c'est celui qui signe "L'imposteur, c'est l'autre"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

bon annouf' *iTof*


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Janvier 2006)

Salut le Vieux   I'm back for a while !


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon pisk i repond pas jvais me coucher... ciao (a deplacer dans "avis aux users de la nuit)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Salut le Vieux   I'm back for a while !




salut toi


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























​


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## Taho! (20 Janvier 2006)

Oh le bô tir groupé ! :love:

Joyeux anniversaire et bisous baveux à iTof et à FredMac75 :love:


----------



## Taho! (20 Janvier 2006)

Et pour la peine, comme on est le 20 janvier, c'est l'anniversaire de *patrysivory, Daca, jerome_istin (40 ans), fredmac75 (35 ans), fredmac2 (35 ans), newjack (31 ans), benko (31 ans), iTof (31 ans), xavz (31 ans), ugho31 (29 ans), tptee (26 ans), ozone26 (26 ans), arthurlemoine (21 ans), kalia44 (19 ans)* :love:


----------



## y&b (20 Janvier 2006)

Et bien bon anniversaire à tous ces Macaddict  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (20 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à toutes et à tous de mamyblue.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2006)

*Bon annouf' Fredmac75 !!!* !


----------



## Sloughi (20 Janvier 2006)

Pour les natifs du 20 ---------> Bon Anniversaire à tous:love:


----------



## CLAY (20 Janvier 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## mamyblue (21 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde et que cette journée soit très belle!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

'tain j'ai loupé aussi l'anniversaire de la vieille branche ! :rose:

*Bon anniv' iTof !*   :love:


----------



## toys (21 Janvier 2006)

si tu est née un jour pareil que celuit si bonne aviv a toi!!

si non attend ton tour comme tout le monde.


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

Comme c'est samedi, on fête l'anniversaire de *Jamé 203, petisoleil (50 ans), manuro (40 ans), solypsis (37 ans), levinch (36 ans), Luitel (34 ans), Babast (31 ans), alxdesign (30 ans), RootsGirl (29 ans), julianito (25 ans), enzo1984 (22 ans), chichisan (22 ans), dada didouda (22 ans), nounours78 (21 ans), Sly73 (20 ans)* :love:

Sans oublier mon petit frère qui atteint courageusement l'âge de raison aujourd'hui !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.



Même chose pour ceux d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Même chose pour ceux d'aujourd'hui.


Tu fais dans l'original toi en ce moment


----------



## y&b (21 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, moi aussi je vais faire dans l'original ! 

Un bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés un 21 janvier  :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi je vais faire dans l'original !
> 
> Un bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés un 21 janvier  :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (22 Janvier 2006)

Je souhaite à Immelman un joyeux anniversaire cher fan de Last Exile.
Aisnsi qu'a tout les atres membres natif de ce jour


----------



## mamyblue (22 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "C'est aujourd'hui"... ?
> Alors faudrait voir à pas oublier les fêtes !!
> 
> 
> ...


 




 C'est vrai bonne fête à toutes et à tous et passé un très belle journàe!


----------



## Sloughi (22 Janvier 2006)

seblefou, houlala63, Duke Fleed, jean-ni, daniel.vasseure (62), DFoulon (55), averell (51), ships (49), wincent (37), Mindphazer (37), vince92 (33), GrandGibus (32), kurbyh (31), ludowasup (31), nagonags (28), GwadaBruce (27), yannick87 (26), ismaoul (24), lemacbacon (21), Immelman (20), Miss_CC (19)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## y&b (22 Janvier 2006)

Et bien bon anniv à tous ces Macaddict !  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Janvier 2006)

Un bon anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## Taho! (22 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous :love: 
et une bonne fête aux nombreux que je connais qu'ont ce patronyme (dont mon frère au passage)


----------



## iTof (22 Janvier 2006)

merci à tous pour l'anniv' 

va falloir que je suive un peu, j'en ai laissé filer pleins d'anniversaires :rose:


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

joyeux bordel !! ha non s'est  passé ça 

ha oui  

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE A TOUTES ET A TOUS.....



et pour ceux a qui s'est pas le jour un JOYEUX NON-ANNIVERSAIRE ! a qui ? A toi! A moi!


----------



## ange_63 (23 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> joyeux bordel !! ha non s'est  passé ça
> 
> ha oui
> 
> ...



A moi! A vous! 



 

Bon annif à tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2006)

Yanne, macbus, jco (49), Vdom (47), galinette (42), Karybout (36), kankan (34), bignutparis (34), kokoloko (31), Supa (29), Céroce (28), tyler_d (27), hugpimp (25), Le_iPodeur (18), ludo888 (17)







Joyeux anniversaire à tous !


----------



## mamyblue (23 Janvier 2006)

Vous qui avez eu la chance de venir au monde aujourd'hui! Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous un joyeux anniversaire et une très belle journée!


----------



## Dory (23 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire à vous tous.


----------



## y&b (23 Janvier 2006)

:love:  Bon anniv les Macaddict  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (23 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Yanne, macbus, jco (49), Vdom (47), galinette (42), Karybout (36), kankan (34), bignutparis (34), kokoloko (31), Supa (29), Céroce (28), tyler_d (27), hugpimp (25), Le_iPodeur (18), ludo888 (17)



Bon Anniversaire à tous:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2006)

Et profitez en bien


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2006)

*Happy birthday*




22 ans ajourd'hui...:love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Janvier 2006)

Le Mac devient un grand garçon ! 

un autre à pas rater : Apple aura 30 ans cette année...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Happy birthday*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, happy birthday ! Et aux autres aussi !


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

Juste pour dire que c'est pas mon anniversaire aujourd'hui ... je repasserai


----------



## Warflo (24 Janvier 2006)

Et ben moi c'est demain !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et ben moi c'est demain !



Donc aujourd'hui 

Bon anniv' alors 

et aux autres également


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2006)

bonne aniv' les gens a qui s'est!

du bonheur du sex et de la sueur.


----------



## Taho! (25 Janvier 2006)

Et comme ça fait déjà un mois que Noël est passé, c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *mathiasb, erio, Gloufhy (54 ans), docjamsi (54 ans), olivierwayfinder (46 ans), Monsieur Paul (38 ans), 123sylvainv (31 ans), ghardouin (28 ans), zepom (28 ans), nchong (26 ans), Mac Aroni (25 ans), manolito (24 ans), sinedara (21 ans), Nono1993 (19 ans), Redtiger (18 ans), DefinitelyMaybe (17 ans), Warflo (6 ans)* :love:

Un bisous à Warflo qui poste depuis ses 6 ans  :love:


----------



## Jec (25 Janvier 2006)

Oey ! Bon anniouf à tous ! Spécial à MacEntouziast, Mac Aroni et Warflo !!


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv' à tous​


----------



## mamyblue (25 Janvier 2006)

Un petit coucou à tous ceux qui ont leur fête! bonne et très belle journée et joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## y&b (25 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés (ées) un 25 janvier et spéciale dédicace à Warflo qui approche à grans pas de l'âge de raison   



:love:


----------



## Warflo (25 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Un bisous à Warflo qui poste depuis ses 6 ans





			
				Jec a dit:
			
		

> Oey ! Bon anniouf à tous ! Spécial à MacEntouziast, Mac Aroni et Warflo !!





			
				y&b a dit:
			
		

> et spéciale dédicace à Warflo qui approche à grands pas de l'âge de raison


Merci  
Mais je vous laisse, j'ai mes devoirs à faire, c'est dur le CP


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Janvier 2006)

Un bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## gratteur-fou (25 Janvier 2006)

jte re-souhaite ton anniv warflo et désolé j'ai pas pu te boulerrrr :casse:
A cette heure ci, tu dois être couché, pour être en forme au CP, sinon la maîtresse ne sera pas content du tout de toi :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire, angelot du Bar 





































​ 
​


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Janvier 2006)

Joel18ducher, Joyeux Anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

bon annouf' Joël


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Janvier 2006)

merci:rose:


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

​


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

*BON ANNIVERSSAIRE JOEL18DUCHER











:love:
*​


----------



## y&b (26 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire les Macaddict et spéciale dédicace à Joël18ducher !



:love:


----------



## mamyblue (26 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à toutes et à tous !


----------



## Taho! (26 Janvier 2006)

Pour la peine, c'est aussi l'anniversaire de *Boris, petit cobra (52 ans), pseudur (47 ans), Pouf (43 ans), sellig4 (39 ans), phonohanie25 (37 ans), ToMacLaumax (34 ans), joeldu18cher (33 ans), amadoubane (32 ans), graphmac (31 ans), steph@ne (29 ans)* :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2006)

Un joyeux anniversaire Joeldu18cher et à tout les autres aussi.


----------



## Sloughi (26 Janvier 2006)

Joeldu18cher et aux autres natifs du 26:love:


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

joyeux aniversaire a joel18ducher 33 ans comme s'est beau c'était le bon vieux temps sa.





plus que 20 minutes pour ceux de demain!!!


----------



## mamyblue (27 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à toutes et à tous, que cette journée soit belle!


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Janvier 2006)

Un bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Taho! (27 Janvier 2006)

Et ben ! Y'a du monde qu'est né un 27 janvier, ils sont au moins... 4 ! : *Eugène13 (38 ans), nantucket (31 ans), zeho (31 ans), lemat2000 (29 ans)* Joyeux anniversaire ! :love:


----------



## y&b (27 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ! Y'a du monde qu'est né un 27 janvier, ils sont au moins... 4 ! : *Eugène13 (38 ans), nantucket (31 ans), zeho (31 ans), lemat2000 (29 ans)* Joyeux anniversaire ! :love:



Et bien bon annouf à ces quatres Macaddict  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (27 Janvier 2006)

*Eugène13 (38 ans), nantucket (31 ans), zeho (31 ans), lemat2000 (29 ans)* Joyeux anniversaire à tous !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Taho! (27 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


de rien


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2006)

You're welcome


----------



## mamyblue (27 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs des 25, 26 et 27 janvier.


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire  Paye


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

naniv a tous


----------



## Taho! (28 Janvier 2006)

Dans quelques jours on est en Février et donc c'est l'anniversaire de *LionelT, labique (52 ans), pin (45 ans), cbrohart (43 ans), kammoun nassib (43 ans), costa (42 ans), AM28 (35 ans), bout- (35 ans, nacapu (32 ans), reno123 (31 ans), Dindojul (30 ans), ketje (26 ans), Guedin (25 ans), Mnezyth (24 ans), dupontrodo (23 ans), Toad (20 ans), HImac in touch (20 ans)* :love:


----------



## Galatée (28 Janvier 2006)

*LionelT, labique (52), pin (45), cbrohart (43), kammoun nassib (43), costa (42), AM28 (35), bout- (35), nacapu (32), reno123 (31), Dindojul (30), ketje (26), Guedin (25), Mnezyth (24), dupontrodo (23), Toad (20), HImac in touch (20)*, joyeux anniversaire à tous !!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.



C'est un plaisir.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2006)

Longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu, tiens !

Bon anniv' Kounkoun !


----------



## mamyblue (29 Janvier 2006)

A toutes et tous qui êtes né(e)s aujourd'hui je vous souhaite une belle journée avec vos familles. Joyeux anniversaire!!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Merci, mais c'était hier.


----------



## pim (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais c'était hier.


Et bien bon anniv' alors, à tous et à toi avec 9h16 de retard...

_Edit_ : 9h16 + 3 mois + 1 jour  Selon les indications de PoorMonsteR ci-dessous


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Et bien bon anniv' alors, à tous et à toi avec 9h16 de retard...



regarde ici


----------



## mamyblue (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais c'était hier.


 
 chui désolée d'avoir manqué ça,  Alors avec un peu de retard... Joyeux anniversaire  supermoquette


----------



## mamyblue (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais c'était hier.


 

   Tu nous a bien eu supermoquette, Bravo!!! :love:


----------



## Kounkountchek (29 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu, tiens !
> 
> Bon anniv' Kounkoun !



 Merci, merci :rose: 
Allez c'est la teuf je paye mon coup ! Champomy© pour tous ! :love:


----------



## Sloughi (29 Janvier 2006)

Pour les natifs du 29 -------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Janvier 2006)

Happy birthday to....... you kounkoun


----------



## Kounkountchek (29 Janvier 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Pour les natifs du 29 -------> Bon Anniversaire :love:





			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Happy birthday to....... you kounkoun


 Merci, je vous aime tous !   :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Kounkountchek et à tout les autres aussi.


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Janvier 2006)

*Joyeux Anniversaire a Chroukin *


.........................................










.........................................








.........................................





.........................................





.........................................





.........................................





.........................................





.........................................





*Bravo pour tes 21 ans  et bienvenu au club MacGé*​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























​


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire chourkin.


----------



## chroukin (30 Janvier 2006)

*MERCI A TOUTES ET TOUS *

*J'ME SENS MEME PAS VIEUX  *​ 
Désolé je ne peux pas bouler tout le monde (vous savez pourquoi vous avez donné trop de points gnagna...  )


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire *PYL*, ça fait pile 35 !


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon 21ème chroukin...

Je te souhaite une très agréable journée


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire chroukin et à tous et toutes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire chroukin et à tous et toutes.



C'est dit.


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire Dede


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire tout le monde.


----------



## y&b (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés (ées) un 31 Janvier et spécial dédicace à juju palavas

 

:love:


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

un joyeux non-anniversaire a tous ceux que s'est pas le jour de leur anniversaire.



















bon ok joyeux bordel au autres.​


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2006)

'tain failli manquer l'anni à mon juju :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un joyeux non-anniversaire a tous ceux que s'est pas le jour de leur anniversaire.



ils t'en remerçient :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon anniversaire à toi, juju 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























​


----------



## mamyblue (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonne fête à tout le monde et bonne soirée !  :love: 








​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 31 janvier !


----------



## Sloughi (31 Janvier 2006)

Pour les natifs du 31--------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire lepetipiero.


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

un joyeux non-anniversaire a tous


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## y&b (1 Février 2006)

Bon anniv au Macaddict nés (ées) le premier jour de fevrier !



:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2006)

C'est leur anniversaiiiireuuuu... c'est pas celui d'leur mèèèèreuuu....


----------



## PommeQ (1 Février 2006)

Bon ... puisqu'ici tout le monde souhaite un bon anniversaire ... je vais suivre bêtement comme un mouton ...  

*Bon Anniversaire*


_surtout à dIdI qui se reconnaitra ;-)_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2006)

Spécial n'anniv au volatile (de la part de 2 autres volatiles  ) - canari -  et bon anniversaire aux autres aussi.


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

A toutes et à tous


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Février 2006)

*Happy beursday*
l()


----------



## Jec (2 Février 2006)

Bon'annive !! Spécial à la(n)guille !!


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

merci les gars!


----------



## y&b (2 Février 2006)

Un bon anniv à tout les Macaddict nés (ées) le jour de la Chandeleur avec une toute spéciale dédicace à mon pote :​ 
la(n)guille

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



			
				 P***** de machine à coups de boule a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à la(n)guille


:hein:  :rateau: la prochaine fois  ​ 

​


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> merci les gars!




:love:


----------



## Sloughi (2 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 02--------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Février 2006)

Bon annversaire * Naru Narusegawa et JediMac*


----------



## mamyblue (3 Février 2006)




----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2006)

Happy birthday à tous

Naru Narusegawa&#12398;&#24184;&#12379;&#12394;&#35477;&#29983;&#26085;


----------



## Taho! (3 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à *JediMac, babasstoun, dorkle, bouthan (40 ans), Odelay (32 ans), blubahia (31 ans), Reboot (31 ans), Fredd (30 ans), mouloud2 (28 ans), exxxcalibur (27 ans), lukeabate (26 ans), maaanu (24 ans), kreavd (23 ans), Naru Narusegawa (22 ans), neobollock (9 ans)* :love:

Un bisous tout particulier à ma petite japonaise ! :love:


----------



## y&b (3 Février 2006)

Bon anniv les Macaddict nés (ées) le 3 fevrier  :love: 

Au fait, dites moi ! On arrive encore à avaler du gateau après toutes ces crêpes ?


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaire Naru !!!!*

  













(Clique pour télécharger ton cadeau  )





​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à *JediMac, babasstoun, dorkle, bouthan (40 ans), Odelay (32 ans), blubahia (31 ans), Reboot (31 ans), Fredd (30 ans), mouloud2 (28 ans), exxxcalibur (27 ans), lukeabate (26 ans), maaanu (24 ans), kreavd (23 ans), Naru Narusegawa (22 ans), neobollock (9 ans)*



Joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## mamyblue (4 Février 2006)




----------



## toys (4 Février 2006)

joyeux non-anniversaire a tous.


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire naas..... 

http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/index.php


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> joyeux non-anniversaire a tous.



Et bon anniv aux autres Macaddict 



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire naas.....
> 
> http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/index.php



pas mieux


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Février 2006)

Un joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## golf (4 Février 2006)

*Noyeux Nanouff naas*


----------



## Sloughi (4 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 04 -------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (4 Février 2006)




----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

Un bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.



Même chose pour moi.


----------



## mamyblue (6 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire !!!





 Avec tout ceux qui sont né(e)s aujoud'hui !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## y&b (6 Février 2006)

Un bon anniversaire à tout les Macaddict nés (ées) un 6 février  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 6 février.


----------



## Sloughi (6 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs 06  ----->      Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (7 Février 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous qui avez vu le jour aujouird'hui ! :love: 






​


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à tout le monde.



Egalement.


----------



## mamyblue (7 Février 2006)




----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

Bon annouf' David 









Et Bon anniv' à tous :


----------



## imimi (8 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon annouf' David


 
M****, grillée par le_magi61
Joyeux anniversaire :love:


Et aux autres aussi bien évidemment !!!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Merci.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


De rien


----------



## mamyblue (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


 


 Tu m'auras pas aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

Merci à vous!
Bonanif à moi alors, épi aux autres donc 




 Gabi et ma Mimi


----------



## y&b (8 Février 2006)

Bon anniv, les Macaddict du 8 février avec une spéciale dédicace à ikiki notre gorille à nous.
L'histoir ne nous dit pas si il est dans la brume ou si ce sera pour ce soir ... 



:love:


----------



## Jec (8 Février 2006)

Bon anniveurseure ! Spécial à iquiqui ...


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv, les Macaddict du 8 février avec une spéciale dédicace à ikiki notre gorille à nous.
> L'histoir ne nous dit pas si il est dans la brume ou si ce sera pour ce soir ...



:rose: 


La brume ça attendra ce soir!!!


----------



## AOSTE (8 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire a toutes et tous


----------



## y&b (8 Février 2006)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire a toutes et tous



Entre collègues, tu aurait pu faire un effort   ....


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Entre collègues, tu aurait pu faire un effort   ....


  
Ben alors AOSTE? 

Merci à tous en tout cas pour vos petits messages et/ou boulage!


----------



## Sloughi (8 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 08 ----------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (9 Février 2006)




----------



## Mobyduck (9 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## ange_63 (9 Février 2006)

yeyette (37), aristern7 (36), soda13 (35), Julien PHAM (35), delenn (30), thomasdesmond (25)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bon annif' !!!*
​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 9 janvier.


----------



## y&b (9 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire Macaddict du 9 février !!!  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (9 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> yeyette (37), aristern7 (36), soda13 (35), Julien PHAM (35), delenn (30), thomasdesmond (25)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Idem :love:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Février 2006)

A TOUTES ET A TOUS !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2006)

*Bonne *
aniverssaire Supermoquette !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Bon anni squalinou l'mou


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne *
> aniverssaire Supermoquette !


Merci.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.   








			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.



De rien.


----------



## Sloughi (10 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 10 -------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Pour les natifs du 10 -------> Bon Anniversaire :love:



Idem + ceux du 11 (comme ça, ce sera fait pour demain )


----------



## Grug2 (10 Février 2006)

et plus globalment à tous ceux qui vont feter leur anniversaire en 2006.


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

Bon annif LeSqual   

Santé


----------



## mamyblue (11 Février 2006)

Aller tout le monde en voiture et en route pour passer une belle journée.  





 A vous tous et à ce soir !  
​


----------



## Stargazer (11 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon annif LeSqual
> 
> Santé




T'es au courant que c'était pas le bon mammifère marin suisse ...?


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à ceux nés le 12 Février.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 12 février !


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous et à toutes


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

Bon dimanche à tout le monde.  






 Et belle journée avec votre famille.


----------



## Sloughi (12 Février 2006)

karukéra, PPNM, fidonaica (47), thelorette (35), Alex? (33), Patlamm (30), Mike44 (28), Pitchoune (26), KeepAlive (25), mycose (25), kiplou (24), nidecker (24), Larswool (22)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire Pitchoune


----------



## mado (12 Février 2006)

Provisions de bougies à la Lanterne ?
:love:


----------



## mado (12 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut être interprété comme une vacherie, ça, limite... !
> 
> :love:




Nan, m'sieur. C'est parce qu'il y a deux anniversaires en un post


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Pitchoune



Merci :rose:

Et à bientôt sur les pistes enneigées de Villars!


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2006)

BONNE JOURNEE A TOUS, VOUS QUI ÊTES VENUS AU MONDE UN 13 FEVRIER  






​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à ceux qui fêtent leur anniversaire aujourd'hui, jour de la Saint-Valentin.


----------



## Sloughi (14 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 14 -------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Février 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Pour les natifs du 14 -------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


Merci 
  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (15 Février 2006)

Avec un peu de retard je vous souhaite
une bonne fin de journée et je vous dis  









à tous, qui avez eu la chance de naître aujoud' hui !    

​


----------



## y&b (15 Février 2006)

Un bon anniv aux Macaddict nés (ées) un 15 février !!  :love: 

Et qu'ils (elles) ne s'inquiètent pas, eux aussi tomberont amoureux un jour ...


----------



## House M.D. (15 Février 2006)

Avec beaucoup de retard, mais merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui m'ont souhaité un joyeux anniversaire 

Désolé du retard, je n'avais pas de connexion (forfait dépassé de 130 euros sur le portable, et pas de connexion fixe disponible à part un PC au boulot qui est un vrai désastre (pléonasme? ) 

Encore merci à tous, et un très grand merci à toi macmarco pour ton superbe cadeau... raaaaaah... j'adore :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Février 2006)

101 ans?...  Seulement???... :mouais: 




Bon anniversaire à toi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










































​


----------



## mamyblue (16 Février 2006)

Et c'est valable pour tous ceux qui ont leurs fêtes !  
:love: Aller tous en piste et amusez-vous bien...   



​


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2006)

101... je n'ai pas compté...  :rateau:... mais le cur y est...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Février 2006)

Un bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Sloughi (16 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 16 --------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2006)

A ceux du 16 février : Joyeux anniversaire !


----------



## sofiping (16 Février 2006)

Non , y'en a pas 101 ..... ni même quarantroiiiiiiiis , mais un seul (de balais ) celui de la déconne et de la jeunesse éterneeeeeeeelle ....... aux chiote les vieux chnoques .... j'arrive pas a vieillir .... merci à tous ceux qui me rappelle que j'en ai un de pluuuuus


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## mamyblue (17 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.








Besoin d'un coup de main ...  Chui là... :hosto:


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Février 2006)

Très bon anniversaire à* loustic * mon ainé de peu....je te la souhaite bien longue. Gare au foie !

Bonne fête d'anniversaire *Nobody*


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire. 






























​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire 



































[mode Port'Nawak on]Tiens, j'ai l'impression que tu es du même âge que sofiping, ou vraiment pas loin... :rateau: [mode Port'Nawak off]   
​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2006)

Spécial n'anniv à *Loustic* et *Nobody* 






Et bon anniversaire aux autres aussi.


----------



## Jec (18 Février 2006)

Happy Birthday Nobody !  


Have a nice day


----------



## y&b (18 Février 2006)

Un bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés (ées) le 18 février, et spéciale dédicace à Nobody 



:love:


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2006)

Merci à Jose  Culot, Human-Fly, iDuck et à tous les autres MacGégés qui se moquent bien des vieux qu'ont de l'âge !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Février 2006)

Un très bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## mamyblue (18 Février 2006)

A toutes et à tous ! Bonne et très belle journée...   ​


----------



## Sloughi (18 Février 2006)

Pour les Natifs du 18 --------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Nobody (18 Février 2006)

Merci à tous! C'est rudement sympa de découvrir tout ces posts. 

Vais aller prendre l'apéro et découvrir ce que mes chéris m'ont préparé de bon. 

Après une journée de boulot, je sens que ça va être trèèèèèèèèèèèèèès agréable! 

Allez, je lève déjà mon verre à votre santé pour vous remercier (qui a dit "ça nous fait une belle jambe"?)


----------



## Sloughi (19 Février 2006)

Jndo, imedia92, Gaxel, zaireetvoltaire, gui_gui_gui (40), zbouboy (36), junkersnala (36), Phootek (32), Michele Bugliaro (30), Dav3038 (30), jeromemac (29), allumette (27), existence (22), Seiken (19)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Jndo, imedia92, Gaxel, zaireetvoltaire, gui_gui_gui (40), zbouboy (36), junkersnala (36), Phootek (32), Michele Bugliaro (30), Dav3038 (30), jeromemac (29), allumette (27), existence (22), Seiken (19)
> 
> Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:



Bon Macanniversaire à Jeromemac.  

Et bon anniversaire aux autres aussi.


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire aux jeunots du 19 février.


----------



## mamyblue (19 Février 2006)

Vous qui avez eu la chance de venir au monde un 19 févvrier  





et bonne journée !


----------



## y&b (19 Février 2006)

Bon anniv les Macaddict du 19 février !!!  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bon Macanniversaire à Jeromemac.
> 
> Et bon anniversaire aux autres aussi.



merci   

surtout qu'on m'a offert une migthy mouse... trop de la balle cette souris !! 
c'est qui les andicapé des doigts qui disaient que les boutons latéreaux etait trop dur?? fo vraiment avoir la polio pour pas y arriver   

sinon merci encore...

bientot la trentaine.. et micro$oft toujours la... ne desesperont pas :rateau:


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous ceux nés un 20 février, ils sont encore plus jeunes que les jeunots d'hier !


----------



## mamyblue (20 Février 2006)

Bonne fête!    

 J'espère que toutes et tous qui êtes né(e)s le 20.02.06  
avez passé une bonne journée.  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tout les 20 fevriersiens


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 21 février.


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont nés aujourd'hui.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 21 février.



Idem.


----------



## Sloughi (21 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 21-----------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (21 Février 2006)

Mais non on a pas oublié ton anniversaire !!!
C'est bien le 21.02.06 !!!  
Alors bonne fête à toi et ne pleure plus !!!  
Et je profite de dire bonne fête à toutes et à tous
qui avez vu le jour en même temps que ce bébé.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Février 2006)




----------



## loustic (22 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont nés un jour comme aujourd'hui.

Ils ne sont pas né d'hier ! ! !


----------



## mamyblue (22 Février 2006)

Pour toutes les personnes né(e)s aujourd'hui !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>



Bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire * STARMAC*


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire 






























​


----------



## pim (23 Février 2006)

_Façon SM :_

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Merde grillé, bon je vais aller commenter pour la peine


----------



## Dory (23 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à toutes et tous.

Profitez de votre journée.


----------



## mamyblue (23 Février 2006)

ET TOUT LE FORUM DE MACG AVEC... :love: MAIS SURTOUT CEUX QUI ONT VU LE JOUR LE 23 FEVRIER ...


----------



## Jec (23 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

>



Amen ....  

Toute spéciale joyeuse n'anneuf  Starmac !!


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont arrivés un 23 février !

Ils ne sont pas nés de la dernière pluie !


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Février 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Février 2006)

*Happy birthday to youuuuuuuu......... *
*                                         happy birthdaaaay tooo youuuu....*

*



*


----------



## Sloughi (23 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 23 -------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> n'annif tous les 23févrieristes
> et spécial à starmac



Même chose pour moi.


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2006)

******, ça fait chaud au coeur après une journée (semaine) de merde au boulot 

Je vous bise tous, [humour on]et je promets d'oublier vos anniversaires (ça... c'est sur ) [humour off]


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire * Le Conconbre Masqué et Cooper *


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à toi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









































​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE AU CONCOMBRE MASQUE et à tous les autres car vous êtes une palanquée à être né le 24 février  !!!!!


Je trinque à votre santé !


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaires à l'agent Cooper et au Concombre Masqué !*

  








​


----------



## mamyblue (24 Février 2006)

Et c'est pour toutes les personnes venues au monde un 24 février...


----------



## mamyblue (24 Février 2006)

Un joyeux anniversaire spéciale pour
Le Concombre Masqué et Cooper !!! 





Que la journée soit belle et longue, longue jusqu'au petit matin!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2006)

Un très bon anniversaire à tous et toutes (particulièrement LeConcombreMaske et cooper).


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2006)

Faut toujours avoir un concombre avec soi... :rateau:     :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

nannif l'vieux (enfin, moins qu'amok)


----------



## Nobody (24 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire. Cache-toi bien.


----------



## cooper (24 Février 2006)

Merci à tous ! En particulier à MacMarco et Human Fly, adversaires redoutables du thread "C'est quoi ce film ?".

Pour fêter dignement cela, rien d'autre qu'une succulente Tarte aux cerises du RR Café, "là où les tartes viennent pour mourir..." :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2006)

_*Ouah ; 'tain d'Adèle©!!! J'ai failli louper l'annif' de la cucurbite!!!*_   


_*Gros et gras anniversaire, mon Vinc' !!!*_ :love: :love: :love:    :bebe: :king:  :style:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2006)

En baisse de forme le pov' concombre ces temps ci...






Bonanouf'


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2006)

Cazzu marinu...


----------



## tantoillane (24 Février 2006)

Joyeux annversaire LeConcombreMaske


----------



## Dory (24 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous.


----------



## y&b (24 Février 2006)

Un bon anniv à tous les Macaddict du 24 février avec une spéciale dédicace pour LeConcombreMaske !!!



:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire Le Concombre Masqué







Bon anniversaire aux autres aussi.

Et...

*Happy birthday iPapy !*


----------



## Sloughi (24 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 24 -----> bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (25 Février 2006)

Je suis late, sorry. 

Happy birthday Mr le Masked Cucumber. 

Happy birthday Agent Cooper.


----------



## mamyblue (25 Février 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 25 février.


----------



## Sloughi (25 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 25 février.




Idem :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2006)

joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## AOSTE (25 Février 2006)

Encore une belle journée 

BON ANNIVERSAIRE


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

_Bon anniv' à tous les natifs du 25 février !!!!!_


----------



## mamyblue (26 Février 2006)

Pour vous tous qui avez vu le jour pour la 1ère fois un 26 février!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire et bon dimanche à ceux nés un 26 février.


----------



## Sloughi (26 Février 2006)

ters, Penthotal, lulumOriss, Camo (64), mom50 (48), KoMoDoo (35), papitipa (34), geo comprenpatou (34), fdlandas (30), Stephane1234 (27), biotoxy (27), zecapx (25), natou26 (20), darknes (14)


Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Février 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> ters, Penthotal, lulumOriss, Camo (64), mom50 (48), KoMoDoo (35), papitipa (34), geo comprenpatou (34), fdlandas (30), Stephane1234 (27), biotoxy (27), zecapx (25), natou26 (20), darknes (14)
> 
> 
> Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:





Bien dit !!   Moi aussi je vous souhaite un très bon anniversaire !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2006)

Bonanouf' Komodoo


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Février 2006)

Un bon anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire * Nephou*


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire * Nephou*




ça va être la fête au bar... 

Joyeux anniversaire Nephou


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























​


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

Bon annif' Nephou​


C'est open bar aujourd'hui?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Février 2006)

otanjôbi ni omedetô gozaimasu !!!


----------



## Jec (27 Février 2006)

tout joyeux nanuf Nephou !!


----------



## AOSTE (27 Février 2006)

Bon annif a toutes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Hey   mais je viens de voir ça en bas (je regarde pas souvent :rose: )... c'est l'anniversaire de Nephou !

 Bon Anniversaire à toi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Faut toujours avoir un concombre avec soi... :rateau:     :love: :love:



:love:  ... ceci dit, c'est une fausse blonde...   :rateau:  

Merci à toutes et tous (et aux autres aussi) pour vos petits mots, cdb et autres mp...
j'ai un peu de mal à me remettre de mon week-end sinon... :casse: :sick: :sleep: :love:


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2006)

grand merci collectif


----------



## mamyblue (27 Février 2006)

Mais la pensée et le geste y sont !!! je souhaite à tous  
Un joyeux anniversaire et une belle fin de journée !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :j'ai un peu de mal à me remettre de mon week-end sinon... :casse: :sick: :sleep: :love:



On n'a que ce que l'on mérite!!!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

tu lui a prêté tes oursins ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

Rhâââââââââââ!!!! Mais ils l'ont cloné partout, celui-là!!!


----------



## Dory (27 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> tu lui a prêté tes oursins ?


Lesquels?

Bon anniversaire à tous


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Lesquels?



ceux que tu n'as pas usés


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââââââââ!!!! Mais ils l'ont cloné partout, celui-là!!!



Même pas... mais je dois avouer un manque de motivation TOTAL au taf  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toutes et tous (et aux autres aussi) pour vos petits mots, cdb et autres mp...
> j'ai un peu de mal à me remettre de mon week-end sinon... :casse: :sick: :sleep: :love:


:hein:  Et m**** j'ai loupé le tien ? :rose::rose::rose:

Euh avec un peu de retard ... c'est pas trop grave ...? :rose:

Allez pour me faire pardonner si tu passes par ici ... je t'offre un verre !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Février 2006)

Un très bon anniversaire à tous et toutes (et surtout à Nephou).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2006)

Bon anniversaire Nephou !  

Et aux autres aussi.


----------



## Sloughi (27 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 27 ---------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Février 2006)

_Joyeux anniversaire à toutes celles et tous ceux qui ont poussé leur premier cri un 27 février !!!!_


----------



## mamyblue (28 Février 2006)

A toutes les personnes qui ont eu la chance de venir au monde! :love: 
Un 28 février je vous souhaite  






Une bonne journée et beaucoup de bonheur pour toute l'année !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Février 2006)

et bon annouf à tous...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Février 2006)

Un joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## Sloughi (28 Février 2006)

Pour les natifs du 28 -------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2006)

Bonne Annie vers cerf!... 






























​


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Mars 2006)

*[size=+2]Bon anniversaire*[/size]

[size=+3]*Pascal*​*[/size]*


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mars 2006)

Et je dis aussi bonne fête à vous tous du forum MacG ! :love: 
Né(e)s comme ma petite puce le 1er mars !!!   



​


----------



## Grug2 (1 Mars 2006)

Bon naniv' pascal septantesept   :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mars 2006)

Toi vieillir ?
Voyons donc !
*



* 
*Disons plutôt que...* 
*depuis le jour de ta naissance,*
*le prix du pain a augmenté de 200%,*
*du lait de 225%,*
*de la viande de 325%*
*et les "jelly beans" ne sont plus achetables !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Merci à vous tous, pour vos souhaits en cet anniversaire un peu spécial (né en 53, j'ai aujourd'hui 53 ans).



			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> *le prix du pain a augmenté de 200%,*
> *du lait de 225%,*
> *de la viande de 325%*
> *et les "jelly beans" ne sont plus achetables !*



Chère mamyblue, je ne me souviens plus du prix du pain à ma naissance (j'en mangeais très peu à cette époque  ), mais lorsque j'avais douze ou treize ans, j'allais souvent à la boulangerie acheter les baguettes des repas familiaux, que j'acquerrais au prix de 44 centimes de franc. J'en fait aujourd'hui l'acquisition au prix de 80 centimes d'&#8364;, ce qui, sauf erreur de ma part représente une augmentation de 1093 et quelques %.

Par ailleurs, je ne me souviens pas des "jelly bean", mais les car'embar à 5 centimes, les Malabars à 10 centimes, les chewing-gums à 1 centime (vert, c'était perdu, rose, on en avait un gratuit), je me souviens aussi du temps où les pots de yaourt en verre, consignés ont été progressivement remplacés par des pots en carton parafiné, où les petits suisses CH/Gervais tronaient par six dans des boites en carton, ou un Kg de patates "bintje" coûtait dans les 15 à 20 centimes, où, pour étrenner les nouveaux francs (tous frais de l'année), je m'achetait, sur le port de Douarnenez, une canne à pêche à 1F, j'ai même en mémoire ces anciennes pièces de 1 et 2F, encore marquées de la francisque de Vichy (Etat français, Travail famille Patrie), qui nous servaient de pièces de 1 et 2 centimes, du tarif lettre unique de la poste : 25 F, puis 25 centimes, du crèmier, qui vendait la douzaine d'&#339;ufs fêlés (mais pas "cassés") moins cher que la douzaine d'&#339;ufs non fêlés.

Des temps difficiles, certes, mais pour moi, enfant de l'après-guerre, temps d'insouciance et de bonheur, malgré le fait que les salaires (d'employés de bureau) réunis de mes deux parents ne permettaient pas de s'acquitter d'un loyer, et que jusqu'à ce que l'employeur de mon père ne mette à sa disposition un appartement, nous partagions celui de mes grands parents.

Toute une époque, dont j'aime partager le souvenir avec vous, mais rassurez vous, la vie m'a ensuite offert ce qu'il faut pour que je ne la regrette pas 

EDIT : J'allais oublier : du temps où ma mère m'achetait le N° 1 du nouveau journal pour la jeunesse : Pilote !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

à tous ceux nés un 1er mars !


----------



## Taho! (1 Mars 2006)

De bleu, c'est l'anniversaire du Pascal ! Joyeux anniversaire ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2006)

*N'annif Calembourgman....*


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Mars 2006)

Champagne ????? Nan, tu fais péter les roteuses ??????


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne Annie vers cerf!...



Non ! Non ! tu l'as loupé ! C'était *Bonne Annie, verres sers !* qu'il fallait mettre ! 



			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Champagne ????? Nan, tu fais péter les roteuses ??????



Tout à fait, cher tigre ! malheureusement, pour la roteuse, comme tu vois, la mouche humaine s'est plantée !   

Bon, allez, Alka Seltzer© pour tout le monde, c'est ma tournée ... :rateau:

Et encore merci à tous pour vos v&#339;ux, et bon annif aux autres du 1er Mars ! (  mammyblue  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'allais oublier : du temps où ma mère m'achetait le N° 1 du nouveau journal pour la jeunesse : Pilote !



Je savais bien que cet humour de qualité venait d'une éducation de bon aloi! 

Bon anniv' mon p'tit Pascal!


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

bravo, vieillissez bien, c'est pas tous les jours facile...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mars 2006)

Un très bon anniversaire à Pascal 77...et aussi à tout les autres.


----------



## Sloughi (1 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 01 --------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Jec (1 Mars 2006)

Hé tout un programme Pascal seventy-seven !! Bon annufi


----------



## Malkovitch (1 Mars 2006)

[chacal]Bon anniversaire moi ![/chacal]


----------



## Malkovitch (1 Mars 2006)

[Lèche]Ho merci fallait pas ![/Lèche] :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Non ! tu l'as loupé ! C'était *Bonne Annie, verres sers !* qu'il fallait mettre !
> 
> (...)


 Aucun doute, c'est vraiment toi le maître du genre!...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire 































 ​


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire * l'Ahesse*


----------



## Patamach (2 Mars 2006)

*BON ANNIV A TOUS









*​


----------



## SveDec (2 Mars 2006)

Bon annif à ceux d'aujourd'hui, et en particulier Adrienhb dont je connais le pseudo :rateau:


----------



## Dory (2 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire profitez de votre journée


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire à La Mouette et à tous ceux nés un 2 mars !!!!


P.S. Fais quand même gaffe à toi avec les virus qui courent........


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Bon annouf' à : 
yok, leloustic, JPaul 75 (51), TUDUM1 (51), xoradouchenka (44), skalawax (41), Lamouette (39), astroyfic (39), CyberDid (36), mvrydag (36), bichon (29), Adrienhb (28), brutux (28), ced64k (28), marcodeparis (25), Orions (24), l'Ahesse (24), Doudou_pulv (21)

Et en particulier à La mouette, à Adrienhb et à l'Ahesse 


Profitez en bien


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2006)

La mouette
et
Lamouette


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La mouette
> et
> Lamouette



Tant pis, il y en a un qui fêtera deux fois son anniv'  !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire * l'Ahesse*




Pinaise, c'est la N'annif de mon parrain...
*gros N'annif Parrain....*


----------



## Taho! (2 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La mouette
> et
> Lamouette


Mais aucune des deux ne répond à mon MP... 

Et une bise spéciale pour Cyberdid ! :love:

Et un bon anniversaire à Adrienhb et l'Ahesse au passage


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mars 2006)

J'ai peut-être soufflé un peu trop fort...  m'excuse :hein: 
Que la fête continue et qu'elle soit très belle :love:  

PS: La mouette c'est pas ta fête aujourd'hui, non. non 
il faut attendre encore un peu...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Hello! 
je remercie le forum de m'avoir souhaité mon anniv par mail et en profite pour souhaiter également un joyeux anniv à tous les tits poissons d'aujourd'hui 
bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Hello!
> je remercie le forum de m'avoir souhaité mon anniv par mail et en profite pour souhaiter également un joyeux anniv à tous les tits poissons d'aujourd'hui
> bonne journée à tous!




Salut poulette  non, je recommence,

Salut ma grande...et bon anniv'  (moins de risques) cake tu deviens ?????

Bisoux, genoux, poux, hiboux (ha non) cailloux.... etc..


----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Hello!
> je remercie le forum de m'avoir souhaité mon anniv par mail et en profite pour souhaiter également un joyeux anniv à tous les tits poissons d'aujourd'hui
> bonne journée à tous!



C'est aujourd'hui, alors ?



*Joyeux anniversaire Julie !
*
    :love:










​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

à tous! :love: 

comme vous pouvez le constater, chui en pleine mutation génétique!


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mars 2006)

Julie 007 ! Bienvenue sur MacG !

Et Joyeux anniversaire de mamy!

    :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à Adrienhb, l'ahesse, JULIE007... et aux autres aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Julie 007 ! Bienvenue sur MacG !
> 
> Et Joyeux anniversaire de mamy!
> 
> :love:




Merci Mamy pour cette jolie rose, ma fleur préférée:love: 
en plus c la seule de la journée alors chui drôlement contente 
mon fils m'a offert le cd de james blunt, 1ère fois que mon fiston me fait un tit cadeau 
par contre la journée s'est mal terminée! crise cardiaque d'un mec à la salle de sport! il était bleu noir bref l'horreur, les pompiers sont restés en massage cardiaque pendant 1/2 heure mais rien.... 40 ans le type! chui repartie de là avec la nausée et la tête à l'envers! super soirée d'anniversaire quoi


----------



## Jec (2 Mars 2006)

ouaip, effectivement drôle de soirée d'anneuf ...

bonne anni quand même !!!


----------



## Sloughi (2 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 02 ------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## PommeQ (2 Mars 2006)

Justeun petit bonsoir ... pour moi aujourd'hui c'est ...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.



l'heure d'aller se coucher :sleep:


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mars 2006)

Pour te faire oublier cette mauvaise journée un p'tit cadeau pour toi !!!








Avec mes meilleures voeux de bonheur, de santé et beaucoup de soleil dans ta vie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

ah bah merci tu les as retrouvés! ah ces chenapans! y'a plus d'famille j'te dis


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Je prends donc la relève et souhaite un joyeux anniversaire
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à tous les natifs du 3


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ​




Wooooo!
Le mail de Macgé ne fut pas une surprise (ce fut même mon premier "joyeux anniversaire" de la journée), mais quelle surprise en allant voir mon tableau de bord tous ces coups d'boules, puis ce message, puis ces réponses!       :love: :love: :love:     

Un immense merci à:
Human-Fly
SveDec
le_magi61
Taho!
Mobyduck
Philippe
Princess Tatav
Freelancer
Hobbes Ze Tiger	

et à tous!!!

Vraiment, merci! 


A. :rose: :love:  


ps:
Les coups d'boules vont suivre d'ici à ce week-end!

pps:
Et qu'on vienne pas me dire que l'esprit mac, c'est un truc bassement marketing!!!!!!


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mars 2006)

*Bonne Fête à Tous !*​ 
*Tous les plaisirs possibles, *
*et les plus grands bonheurs *
*à chaque heure *
*de cette belle journée. *​ 
*Meilleurs Voeux !*​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

joyeux anniversaire aux poissons de tous océans!

attention aux abus de drogues


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire à :

- Numéro 6 (oui, tu es un homme libre ! )
- aux autres nés un 3 mars
- et, avec un peu de retard, à tous ceux dont c'était l'anniversaire mardi, mercredi et hier.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Mars 2006)

GRROAAaRRrrr   à tous........ du fond du coeur.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Mars 2006)

​
Pfffffffffff j'ai du mal à vous appeler tous pour vous souhaiter un JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

sâcrée tronche de cake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



çà va chauffer dur la facture


----------



## Sloughi (3 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 03 -----------> bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire *mac_a_mi_temps* ( Avec un demi message par jour tu aurais dû t'appeller à temps partiel.)
Don anniversaire aussi à *lepseudoquetutentapes* ( A ton age faut avoir envie de taper sur ton clavier avec un pareil pseudo.)


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mars 2006)

Et ben je pense que ce gâteau est trop petit... ou bien
j'ai trop de bougies...  m'excuse mais c'est trop tard 
pour faire un autre, faudra vous partager celui là   
De toute façon vous êtes seulement (91) ça va aller :hein:  
Joyeux anniversaire à toutes et à tous et bon appétit !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Mars 2006)

On est bien le 4 mars ?? Bon je vais faire passer sur antenne la liste de ceux nés à cette date !!!




​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Je souhaite un joyeux anniversaire à tous les tits poissons nés le 4


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire *mac_a_mi_temps* ( Avec un demi message par jour tu aurais dû t'appeller à temps partiel.)
> Don anniversaire aussi à *lepseudoquetutentapes* ( A ton age faut avoir envie de taper sur ton clavier avec un pareil pseudo.)








 excellent!

Voir la pièce jointe 9498


tiens une tite dédicace pour toi! pris sur le mur de ma chambre d'hôtel en vacances! y sont partout ces lézards


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mars 2006)

Mesdames! Je suis là que pour vous et nous allons passer une
très belle journée promis   Et que la fête commence.:love: 
Tout le monde sur la piste de danse...  
Le spectacle va commencer, approchez-vous mesdames...  
Joyeux anniversaire à toutes !!! Moi je dois partir


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mars 2006)

Messieurs. je suis là spécialement pour vous  
Et je vous souhaite un joyeux anniversaire  
Que la journée soit belle et longue :love:
Jusqu'au p'tit matin  
Quand nous serons seul...  
Vous pourrez me voir toute entière:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2006)

*COIN COIN ANNIVERSAIRE SATURNIN !*







Et bon anniversaire aux autres aussi.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Mars 2006)

Mille sabords, je vois dans le journal la liste de tous ceux qui sont nés un 5 mars !!!  Heureux anniversaire à tous. Bon, passons aux choses sérieuses, on le boit ce coup ?




​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Mammy çà devient hot ici dis donc! 








JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE AUX NATIFS DU 5!!!!


----------



## Sloughi (5 Mars 2006)

modiard, curieux75, J-C, joellek, leskimo, annelilou, Richard MOTA (49), rembrant (47), eric1961 (45), Pousse (43), oucous (35), fiona (35), Guinouss (32), BooBoo (30), Ujyo (30), Rastignac (28), saturnin (27), Setsu (27), chicken (26), jasmine (23)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Mammy çà devient hot ici dis donc!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   ma non c'est pas hot, juste pour rire  je t'ai peut-être choquée   
Je trouve plutôt ça drôle non... ça change une fête pour les dames et une pour les 
messieurs 
Mais c'est possible que je me suis peut-être bien trompée en postant ces images. 
Et j'ai bien :afraid: d'avoir blessé et choqué des personnes.
Si c'est le cas je vous prie de m'excuser... 
Chui  J'étais partie d'un bon sentiment pour rigoler.
Mais j'ai peut-être effectivement fait fausse route


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> ma non c'est pas hot, juste pour rire  je t'ai peut-être choquée
> Je trouve plutôt ça drôle non... ça change une fête pour les dames et une pour les
> messieurs
> Mais c'est possible que je me suis peut-être bien trompée en postant ces images.
> ...



bah j'te rassure ma tite mammy t'as pas fait fausse route pour moi  :love:  
c'est top of the top! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames! Je suis là que pour vous et nous allons passer une
> très belle journée promis   Et que la fête commence.:love:
> Tout le monde sur la piste de danse...
> Le spectacle va commencer, approchez-vous mesdames...
> Joyeux anniversaire à toutes !!! Moi je dois partir




z'aime beaucoup les roses sur le gâteau...hummm:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 6 mars! :
fonze, agnes, wapiti, nan, buxtehude, xdream2002 (42), cyberdog (39), wouachna (34), malea (34), COLORADO (32), gabymel (31), boqueho (30), fatcats (30), nilan14 (26), LiL_AnJ (25)


----------



## mamyblue (6 Mars 2006)

A toutes et tous ceux qui sont né(e)s le 6 mars car c'est un grand jour! :love: 

Eh Oui !!! si vous permettez j'aimerais aussi souhaiter bonne fête à celui 
avec qui je partage ma vie depuis presque 40 ans (se sera en sept.)  






c'est moi... A tout à l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

:love: :love: :love: Bon Annouf' Wouach' :love: :love: :love:

_j'avais bien un ch'tit cadeau pour toi ..mais euh en privé ce sera mieux   _


----------



## wouachna (6 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: Bon Annouf' Wouach' :love: :love: :love:
> 
> _j'avais bien un ch'tit cadeau pour toi ..mais euh en privé ce sera mieux   _



:love: Oh!! merci tout plein :love: 
et merci pour le joli cadeau :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> A toutes et tous ceux qui sont né(e)s le 6 mars car c'est un grand jour! :love:
> 
> Eh Oui !!! si vous permettez j'aimerais aussi souhaiter bonne fête à celui
> avec qui je partage ma vie depuis presque 40 ans (se sera en sept.)
> ...


----------



## mamyblue (6 Mars 2006)

:love: 





			
				JULIE0077[QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> [
> 
> c'est votre anniv de mariage aujourd'hui Mammy?(parce que j'ai pô tt compris là...mdr.. en sept, c'estl'anniv de ton mari?) si vous vous êtes mariés le 6 mars alors je vous souhaite de joyeuses noces de... c quoi 40 ans au fait? çà vaut bien du diamant au moins, bravo! donne moi la recette qui dure...car j'ai pô trouvé :love:
> 
> ...


 
Oui ! Je sais je me suis mal exprimée , mais quand je me suis rendue compte c'était trop tard. Aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de mon mari et au mois de septembre nous allons fêter nos 40 ans de mariage. Et Oui ! C'est beau :hein: Il y a pas de recette c'est comme ça. Et pour rien au monde je changerais, Chui heureuse !!! :love: 
Dis garde ta belle image pour le mois de sept. Et merci c'est très gentil. 

Je profite encore pour souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont né(e)s un
6 mars et une très belle soirée à tout le monde !


----------



## mamyblue (6 Mars 2006)

:love: 





			
				JULIE0077[QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> [
> 
> c'est votre anniv de mariage aujourd'hui Mammy?(parce que j'ai pô tt compris là...mdr.. en sept, c'estl'anniv de ton mari?) si vous vous êtes mariés le 6 mars alors je vous souhaite de joyeuses noces de... c quoi 40 ans au fait? çà vaut bien du diamant au moins, bravo! donne moi la recette qui dure...car j'ai pô trouvé :love:
> 
> ...


 
Oui ! Je sais je me suis mal exprimée , mais quand je me suis rendue compte c'était trop tard. Aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de mon mari et au mois de septembre nous allons fêter nos 40 ans de mariage. Et Oui ! C'est beau :hein: Il y a pas de recette c'est comme ça. Et pour rien au monde je changerais, Chui heureuse !!! :love: 
Dis garde ta belle image pour le mois de sept. Et merci c'est très gentil. 

Je profite encore pour souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont né(e)s un
6 mars et une très belle soirée à tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

t'as glissé sur l'clavier là 

alors un joyeux anniversaire à ton tit mari, bichonne le bien, çà j'te fais confiance:love: y'a pas à dire les poissons c les meilleurs


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE à tous les poissons nés le 7!*


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

merde j'ai oublié l'anni de ma frangine


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2006)

:love: :love: :love: *Bon n'annif' Virpeen !* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mars 2006)

Tu risque d'être mangé par gros minet !  :rose: :afraid: 

Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous un joyeux anniversaire


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 


























​


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


                                                   Il est bien triste ce petit bonhomme! 












​
​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien triste ce petit bohomme!
> 
> 
> 
> ​


[private mode on]
 Non non, aucune tristesse, vraiment. 
 Dans mon dernier mp, tu trouveras aussi, je le crois, des raisons de ne pas être triste non plus. 
 [/private mode off]

Comme des méprises peuvent manifestement se produire plus facilement qu'on le croit, puissent des circonstances comme des anniversaires (ou n'importe quoi d'autre, en fait) être l'occasion de dissiper d'éventuels fâcheux malentendus. 


  Et comme le topic, ici, concerne les anniversaires, joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du jour. :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mars 2006)

Un joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde.


----------



## Taho! (7 Mars 2006)

C'est l'anniv de Virpeen :love: :love:






Attention les doigts !  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Joyeux âne hiver sert !!!      à celles et ceux nés un 7 mars !!


----------



## Sloughi (7 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 07 -------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Virpeen (7 Mars 2006)

Merci JULIE007, Stargazer :love:, mamyblue, Human-Fly :love:, Mobyduck, Picouto :love:, Taho! :love:, Momo-du-56, Sloughi !!!!


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2006)

*Ah ben tu tombes bien, toi !



Joyeux anniversaire Virpeen !*


   :love:






​


----------



## Virpeen (7 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup, macmarco ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE AUX NATIFS DU 8


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2006)

s'est l'aniv a tom alors bon aniv (même si tu bosse sur win truc et que t'es pas inscrit ici.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire


































​


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tout le monde !


----------



## Jec (8 Mars 2006)

La honte ... manqué Virpeen ..  
Bon annif en retard !!

Et à ceux du jour ..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

*ET N'OUBLIONS PAS LES FEMMES, VIVE NOTRE JOURNEE! ON PEUT FAIRE TT CE QUE L'ON VEUT AUJOURD'HUI...EUH...ENFIN PRESQUE:rose:  *


----------



## Mille Sabords (8 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire


Merci ! 
vous êtes 2 à m'avoir souhaité mon annoversaire sur Macgé aujourd'hui, ça fait vraiment plaisir
Je vais me joindre bientôt à vous pour une bouffe du mois, mais je suis vraiment beaucoup pris en ce moment (mon amie est enceinte)
A bientôt
 
Olivier


----------



## Sloughi (8 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 08 ------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Pour les natifs du 08 ------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:



Idem.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE AUX POISSONS DU 9!*


----------



## mamyblue (9 Mars 2006)

Que la fête sois belle jusqu'au petit-matin!


----------



## mamyblue (9 Mars 2006)

Que la fête sois belle jusqu'au petit-matin!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

alors mammy on floode :love: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (9 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> alors mammy on floode :love: :love:


 
Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression de voir double...   :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2006)

Crénom de nom ! 
Z'avez vu qui fête son anniv' aujourd'hui ?




*Bilbo et Foguenne !
*

Ca s'arrose !









:love:

*Joyeux anniversaire Messieurs !
*
  




​


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2006)

*N'annif Paul...*

*N'annif Bilbo...*


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire *Bilbo et Foguenne*. Si vous passez par ici j'en ai une de derrière les fagots.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Crénom de nom !
> Z'avez vu qui fête son anniv' aujourd'hui ?
> 
> 
> ...



çà c d'la bouteille! mais doit pû rester grand chose dedans vu le jet  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (9 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire *Bilbo et Foguenne*. Si vous passez par ici j'en ai une de derrière les fagots.


 
Je me joints à toi Jose pour leur offrir un verre, t'es d'accord ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire
































​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire































​


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2006)

Très bon anniversaire Bilbo et Foguenne...les autres aussi évidement.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

idem sans la photo nase


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> idem sans la photo nase



J'assume.


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'assume.


Il paraît qu'on fait des pillules très efficaces pour des cas comme le tien.   

Joyeux anniversaire Paul.  Cette image est éculée mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je trouve qu'elle te convient à merveille. 






À+


P.S. : Merci à tous. :rose:


----------



## Jec (9 Mars 2006)

Et bon anniversaire Foguenne !!


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *N'annif Paul...*
> 
> *N'annif Bilbo...*




Voilà, pareil que stook : Bonanouf'


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Foguenne et Bilbo  








a prendre avec humour


----------



## Patamach (9 Mars 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU Mr FOGUENNE & BILBO 
et à tous les autres ...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2006)

Bon annouf' à Paul et Bilbo, ainsi qu'aux autres quand même


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mars 2006)

N'invitez pas des inconnus chez vous,même si c'est(et surtout) leur anniversaire. Il y a des allumés.

    Voir: http://docevil.free.fr/macg/movies/ipod/foguenne.mov

*Interdit aux moins de 10 ans.


----------



## Sloughi (9 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 09 --------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mielle186 (9 Mars 2006)

Joyaux anniversaire à tous!!!!!  
heu... à ceux dont c'est l'anniversaire aujourd'hui!!  

Joyeux anniversaire, Joyeux anniversaire, Joyeux AAAAAAnniversaire tadaaaa, Joyeux anniversaire!!! (chante faux non?!:mouais


----------



## Taho! (9 Mars 2006)

Nom de bleu ! C'est leur anniv ! 

Bisous vous deux ! :love:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU Mr FOGUENNE & BILBO
> et à tous les autres ...


Ben je regrette pas d'être passé, tiens. :love:

À+

P.S. Merci, merci à tous. Ça fait chaud au cur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire *Bilbo et Foguenne*. Si vous passez par ici j'en ai une de derrière les fagots.


 c'est heu...décoiffant! mdr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon annouf' à Paul et Bilbo, ainsi qu'aux autres quand même



Même chose pour moi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> N'invitez pas des inconnus chez vous,même si c'est(et surtout) leur anniversaire. Il y a des allumés.
> 
> Voir: http://docevil.free.fr/macg/movies/ipod/foguenne.mov
> 
> *Interdit aux moins de 10 ans.




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2006)

Merci à tous. :love: 
Et joyeux anniversaires Bilbo. :love:
Au fait c'est qui le zozo avec un bonnet qui fait le pitre devant la caméra ?


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Foguenne et Bilbo!

A.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire 



































​


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mars 2006)

Ned! Que cette journée sois belle et quelle t'apporte tout ce
que tu désire pendant toute l'année...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

bon annif a toi Ned et un bon annif en retard a Monsieur Paul Foguenne


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mars 2006)

A toutes et à tous qui êtes venu(e)s au monde 
un 10 mars! Que cette journée soit belle et
inoubliable ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE NED! ainsi qu'à tous ceux nés le 10 mars *


----------



## Sloughi (10 Mars 2006)

bo wo, Oscarda (58), AlainDesign (36), NED (35), A.T. (34), dav66 (32), ernstleitz (32), polux75 (31), vampire1976 (30), francois.ru (27), macdebutant (24), Nancy (21), superpasteque (20)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2006)

Bonanouf' NEDouille


----------



## Bilbo (10 Mars 2006)

Vous croyez que NED va sortir de la cave pour voir tous les bon annoufs qu'on lui fait ?

Comme on ne sait jamais : joyeux anniversaire NED. 

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonanouf' NEDouille


Pareil.....




ps (mp): désolé G4, mais chaqu'un son tour...


----------



## dool (10 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez que NED va sortir de la cave pour voir tous les bon annoufs qu'on lui fait ?
> 
> Comme on ne sait jamais : joyeux anniversaire NED.
> 
> À+




T'inquiète il vient de temps en temps prendre sa douche de binouzes en chantant des haïkus au bar...il ne manquerait pas toute cette chaleur !  (comme toi ! )

:love:

Nedounet...au moins tout ça quoi !  :love:  ('tin merde t'es vieux quoi maintenant :mouais: !)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Mars 2006)




----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire NED...et tout les autres aussi.


----------



## NED (10 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup ca me touche vraiment,

*MERCI A TOUS POUR VOS IMAGES et vos temoignages de sympathie !!!*
JE VOUS AIME :love :love:



Scusez moi pour le retard mais j'étais pas là aujourd'hui....


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2006)

*Un anniversaire joyeux,

je te souhaite, NED !*











​


----------



## le banni (10 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> JE VOUS AIME :love :love:




nous aussi, re-bonannouf...


----------



## NED (11 Mars 2006)

RE-MERCI encore à tous ceux que j'ai rencontré ici sur Macgé
Bassman
Backat
Tous les m4k (Grumff, BlackBeru, Slug, Apca..... et les autres ca va faire trop long)
Toute la [mGZ]

Et tous les autres, je vais en oublier...je vais me faire tuer mais bon...

Dool
gKatarn
Guytantakul
Franswa
Grug
Globalcut
Mado
Macelene
Maïwen
Princesse tatav
Lorna
Pierrou
Supermoquette
Choukrin
stook
Hobes Ze Tiger
Macbeth
Aragorn
Macmarco
Human-fly
Spyro
Stargazer
jpmiss
jaipatoucompris
Joeldu18cher
Aricosec
tirhum
Niconemo
Lepurfilsdelasagesse
Darktemplar
Lalouna
Bobbynounchack
Bompi
Valoriel
Mobyduck
Lila
Sloughi
bens
Pascal 77
Jobichou
lemmy
StJohnPerse
mamyblue
JULIE007
Sloughi
Bilbo
Le banni
Iduck
Num
Bouilla
Golf
Alem
Le gognol
Amok
Yama
Rim

Tous les graphistes qui m'ont filé des tuyaux,
Les Zicos
Les modos, les admins,
Les gens du bar
Les vieux, les jeunes,
les floodeurs,
Les filles, les mecs,
Toute cette communauté Mac
A laquelle je me suis attaché en un peu plus d'un an....

Merci à tous...


----------



## dool (11 Mars 2006)

Et m****, je chiale !


 


Merci à toi d'être né ! :rose: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2006)

hé oh, j'ai rien fais moi


----------



## Sloughi (11 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 11 -----------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mars 2006)

A toutes et à tous, vous qui pour la 1ère fois...
Vous avez vu le jour un 11 mars je vous souhaite un





   :love: :king:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 10 et du 11 mars.


----------



## NED (12 Mars 2006)

Joyeux Anniversaire a ceux qui sont nés quelques heures après moi...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE à Valentine (61), zemzem (53), mazer@imag.fr (53), ga54 (50), TOfPI (33), Elance (31), MaceoS (31), darkheart (30), alexisb (28), sinouette (27), juanpablo (27), Brips (24)
*


----------



## Sloughi (12 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 12 ---------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mars 2006)

Vaut mieux tard que jamais !!!
A vous tous qui êtes né(e)s le 12 mars


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2006)

Cette journée est la vôtres...bonne anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Jules, Labévue et moi-même vous souhaitons un très bon anniversaire !

Momo


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Merci.


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

Bon anniv aux gens nés aujourd'hui !!

Surtout padawan, car c'est un de mes disciples....


----------



## mamyblue (13 Mars 2006)

_




A toutes et à tous ! Que la journée soit belle !  
_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE AUX NATIFS DU 13! lewax, macplus34 (44), Gabone (38), tornade13 (35), padawan (33), youngbuck (28), johan57 (24) JE VOUS SOUHAITE UNE EXCELLENTE JOURNEE!*


----------



## Sloughi (13 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> *JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE AUX NATIFS DU 13! lewax, macplus34 (44), Gabone (38), tornade13 (35), padawan (33), youngbuck (28), johan57 (24) JE VOUS SOUHAITE UNE EXCELLENTE JOURNEE!*



Idem :love:


----------



## y&b (13 Mars 2006)

Bon anniv les Macaddict nés (ées) un 13 mars  :love: 

Pas supersticieux j'espère


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire*morden* 

Bon anniversaire *Piyo* avec un peu d'avance....vu l'heure


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

Allez, tous ceux nés le 14 mars, soufflez vos bougies, vous avez 365 jours de plus !

Bon anniv' à tous !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2006)

Bonne anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


 

Dis tu as de la chance, c'est tous les jours ta fête à toi :love: 






A vous autres aussi qui avez vu le jour un 14 mars  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


De rien.


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire *bobbynountchak *

Un petit cadeau pour ton premier anniversaire. arheu....arheu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire *bobbynountchak *
> 
> Un petit cadeau pour ton premier anniversaire. arheu....arheu



Dis-donc : il est vachement précoce Bobby.  

Bon anniversiare à toi, "petit", et aux autres aussi.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Mars 2006)

Bonne anniversaire bobbynountchak...et aux autres aussi.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2006)

c'est l'anniv' de la "chose" !!!...............:afraid:

bon, allez bon anniversaire "Bobby" et continue ta route...... 





© Glenn Barr


_...en bonne compagnie, si possible.....
_
 
:love:​


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

*N'annif Bobby....*


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


De rien :sleep: 










:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Bon annif' _"lèvres de feu©"_


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2006)

Merci merci les enfants, toutes ces petites attentions vont droit au coeur fragile de votre Bobby préféré.


Je vous laisse, Il faut que je prépare mon habit de lumière pour ce soir.


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

*Tiens Bobby,

cadeau pour toi !*







*Joyeux annouf' !*


  :love:​


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (15 Mars 2006)

Happy aware day, Bobby.


----------



## Dory (15 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

*N'annif monsieur je me suis mangé le nuntchak à la naissance dans la poire et je m'appelle bobby !*


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Olééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire, le blork!...
























​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

BON ANNIV' BOBBY ET A TOUS CEUX NES UN 15 MARS !!!!!!!!​


----------



## y&b (15 Mars 2006)

un bon anniv aux Macaddict nés (ées) le 15 mars, avec une spéciale dédicace au charmant ...

:style: bobbynountchak :style:



:love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Olééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé !


Olé !!

Bon anniversaire Bobby ! :love:


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2006)

Toujours préféré JR moi, mais bon..


----------



## Sloughi (15 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 15 -----------> Bon Anniversaire


----------



## SveDec (15 Mars 2006)

Bon annif, fils indigne de JR !!!
Mmmh, cette blague doit être périmée, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

*Bon annouf' papylancer !!!*  

Je sais plus si c'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......................Ou ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


qu'il te faut pour le célébrer ...


----------



## Freelancer (16 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *Bon annouf' papylancer !!!*



merci :rose: :love:  

Shirley Temple, je la préfère à la paille (ou en perfusion)


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> merci :rose: :love:
> 
> Shirley Temple, je la préfère à la paille (ou en perfusion)




Faudra demander à "Rod" de t'en faire un de ces quatre !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *Bon annouf' papylancer !!!*




ben, mince, pareil....


----------



## Freelancer (16 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faudra demander à "Rod" de t'en faire un de ces quatre !



:rose:  J'ai déjà prévenu mon chef que j'arriverai à quatre pattes au boulot vendredi   

Stook :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

Parfait ! On sait à quoi (ou à qui se ) s'en tenir donc !


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire *Freelanceur*


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Mars 2006)

Idem... joyeux anniversaire Freelancer!

A.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Freelancer...les autres aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire au "lanceur libre" (Freelancer) !   






Et bon anniversaire aux autres aussi.


----------



## Freelancer (16 Mars 2006)

merci à tous :rose: :love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2006)

Mais de rien mon cher ! Joyeux anniversaire à toi, profite, c'est ta journée ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Heureux anniversaire Cédric.
Je laisse des baisers s'envoler pour toi. Tâche d'en cueillir un.


----------



## lumai (16 Mars 2006)

Bon Anniversaire Freelancer ! :love:


----------



## y&b (16 Mars 2006)

Mais seraisse le mois des grosses pointures ?

En tout cas, bon anniv aux Macaddict nés (ées) le 16 mars et spéciale dédicace à

Freelancer




:love:


----------



## mamyblue (16 Mars 2006)

A toutes et à tous! Vous qui êtes né(e)s un 16 mars


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























​


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaire !

5

4
*








  ​


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2006)

Bon anouf' Freelancer


----------



## Sloughi (16 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 16 ----------> Bon Anniversaire


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire *Finn_Atlas*


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

Joyeux ban-à-link finn


----------



## Galatée (17 Mars 2006)

*Bon anniversaire, Finn_Atlas !* :king: 

Et *bon anniversaire aux autres*, Mily, poissonfree, Schildgrott, gords, koudou (55), igorstrav (50), ceciled (47), Imanov (37), laurent1 (29), kwaite (27), xdielikeadevilx (21), moi et moi seul (14) !

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2006)

Bonne anniversaire Finn_Atlas...mais oui, les autres aussi.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Mars 2006)

Felichan Naskightagon *Chat peauté*!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire Finn-Atlas... ainsi qu'à tous les natifs d'un 17 mars !

Faites la teuf !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire Finn-Atlas.






Et aux autres aussi.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2006)

:modo:
Tres bon anniv' Finn   :bebe:


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

Bon anniverssaire Finn et aux autres aussi  






Je sais l'image n'a rien à voir mais je trouvais leur ptites robes à poix tout ce qu'il y a de plus sympathique :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2006)

*N'annif Finn...*


----------



## y&b (17 Mars 2006)

Un bon anniv aux Macaddict nés (ées) le 17 marsavec une spéciale dédicace à la grnouille qui voulait manger le chat  :

Finn_Atlas



:love:


----------



## mamyblue (17 Mars 2006)

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn- Atlas et aussi à tout ceux qui sont venu(e)s au
monde un 17 mars. Que cette journée soit belle! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mars 2006)

*Bon annouf' finn !*


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *N'annif Finn...*



Je plussoie, Mr Stook


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

bon anniversaire à tous les poissons du 17!


----------



## Jec (17 Mars 2006)

Happy Le Finn !!!


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

Bon Anniv FiNN !!!
Et tous les autres du même jour....


----------



## Sloughi (17 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 17-----------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie, Mr Stook


m'etonne pas...


----------



## Galatée (18 Mars 2006)

*Bon anniversaire à tous :*

TheraBylerm, Harvey (47), jlvande (40), manouliefr (31), gilloubidou (31), e_g (29), thierry_b (25), flolf (23), cacahuete (21), lawz92 (19), Mac_In_toc (15) !

 Et surtout, bonne journée à vous ! 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2006)

merci


----------



## mamyblue (18 Mars 2006)

A toutes et à tous , vous qui avez vu le jour un 18 mars  
Bonne et belle journée


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mars 2006)

Bon annive finn (en retard, mais bon... motard - jamais - dijon - tout ça)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE à toto (47), pherosx (42), pdahan (40), bilou (33), ktodik (27), forzaxelah (24), mardi (24), l_arnaak (24), kewax (15)*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

_BON ANNIVERSAIRE AUX NATIFS DU 19 MARS !!!!!_


----------



## mamyblue (19 Mars 2006)

A toutes et à tous, vous qui
êtes né(e)s un 19 mars 




​


----------



## mamyblue (20 Mars 2006)

Oui ! joyeux anniversaire !
A tout le monde du forum de MacG !
Que ce jour reste gravé dans votre coeur !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

​
Sur un p'tit air de bombarde, je vous souhaite à tous un bon anniversaire.... du moins ceux nés le 20 mars !

Champagne pour tout le monde !!!!!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

​
Sur un p'tit air de bombarde, je vous souhaite à tous un bon anniversaire.... du moins ceux nés le 20 mars !

Champagne pour tout le monde !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

*BON ANNIV AUX NATIFS DU 20 MARS ! :king: *


----------



## Grug2 (20 Mars 2006)

des noms, des noms&#8230;

( sinon c'est du floude ! )


----------



## lumai (20 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> des noms, des noms
> 
> ( sinon c'est du floude ! )


`
Rhoooo !  Tu crois ? :afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2006)

Mais de rien, c'est un plaisir.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


You're welcome.


----------



## Jec (20 Mars 2006)

Et un bon annive à Ange ! Et aux autres ...


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire * Charlub*


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2006)

Bon annouf' Charlub


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon annouf' Charlub


pareil....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Marchi ! 
Et bien ca sera mon premier anniversaire si loin de chez moi... Kempten.... ca fait un bon 900 bornes 
Mais bon....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Mars 2006)

Vous êtes nés un 22 mars .... alors :

_BON ANNIV' A TOUS !!!!!!!_


Mouvement du 22 mars 68, ceux de ma génération doivent se souvenir....


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2006)

merci 











©SM :love:


----------



## y&b (22 Mars 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Marchi !
> Et bien ca sera mon premier anniversaire si loin de chez moi... Kempten.... ca fait un bon 900 bornes
> Mais bon....


Mais non, avec MacG on est jamais vraiment loin  (pour peut qu'on est une connexion )

Bon anniv à toi Charlub et à tous les Macaddicts nés (ées) un jour de révolution


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaire Charlub !*






  ​


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2006)

jouyeux bordel a tous les grand comme les petits les filles et les garçons.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Mars 2006)

*Bon annouf' Charlub !!!*  

Et welcome to zi hotel California !


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mars 2006)

Bonne anniversaire tout le monde.


----------



## Sloughi (22 Mars 2006)

Pour les natifs du 22 ----------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (23 Mars 2006)

A vous tous qui êtes né(e)s aujourd'hui, oui un 23 mars ! 
Passez une très belle journée avec vos familles ! 
Je vous souhaite beaucoup de bonheur ! Pour toute l'année !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mars 2006)

*Bon anniversaire La SAGEsse !!!* :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Mars 2006)

Faire simple c'est compliqué aussi......Bon anniversaire tout court...ou très bon anniversaire....ou très très bon....ou super bon.....?? Enfin....:rateau:

Bon anniversaire *La SAGEsse*


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2006)

Bon anniv SAGesse... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mars 2006)

Ah mais oui les sushis !!!

J'ai failli oublié ... :rose: Qu'on me fesse sur la place publique pour la peine !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2006)

*Bon anniversaire*
Lovely girl !





 
:love:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

_*GROS ANNIF'!!!*_

Madame Sagesse


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui, (aujourd'hui) tout est permis (tout est permis)


----------



## Jec (24 Mars 2006)

bonanneuvi la sagesse !!


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire La SAGEsse...oui...les autres aussi.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2006)

Happy Birthday La SAGEsse  (et les autres aussi  )


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2006)

Bon annouf' SAGEsse :coucouc:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Mars 2006)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE A LA SAGESSE ET A TOUS CEUX NES UN 24 MARS !!!

Santé !


----------



## bens (24 Mars 2006)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE MARRAINE !!!

Passe une belle & joyeuse journée !!!
Que tous tes souhaits se réalisent dans cette nouvelle année de sagesse !!!

:love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:   

  :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:  

:love:    :love:    :love: 

  :love:   

 


at pis aux autres aussi nés le même jour, bon anniversaire !!!​


----------



## Taho! (24 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais oui les sushis !!!
> 
> J'ai failli oublié ... :rose: Qu'on me fesse sur la place publique pour la peine !


Laissez, je m'en charge... :love:

Tu oublies le Saké aussi mon biquet :love:


*Bon anniversaire ô SAGEsse de ce forum :love: :love:*


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire


















​


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2006)

'nanouf LaSAGEsse


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

*N'annif Coco....*

bise a vous deux...


----------



## lumai (24 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire La Sagesse ! :love::love::love:




​


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2006)

Je redécouvre ce fil juste à temps ...  

_Joyeux Anniversaire_
_La Sagesse_​ 
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## mamyblue (24 Mars 2006)

La Sagesse ! Et vous tous qui êtes né(e)s 
un 24 mars! Bonne et belle journée à tous!


----------



## y&b (24 Mars 2006)

Un bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés (ées) aujourd'hui et spéciale dédicace à La Sagesse 

 

:love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mars 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Happy five, OS X.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

Merci.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


 de rien, toi aussi


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Mars 2006)

...............Wouhaaaaou!!!!
...........................Commevousêtesgentils!
............................Merciàtousetàtoutes.
........................................Bises.
..............................:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *N'annif Coco....*
> 
> bise a vous deux...



Tu crois pas si bien dire  



Bon Anniversaire Mamz'elle !
:love:


----------



## Sloughi (24 Mars 2006)

dodecagone (69), maumau (66), domgiz (55), IGerard (44), ivash (42), Bibi75 (36), La SAGEsse (36), Grokwik (32), keikojaa (31), skinch (26), NoSpoon (23), Tom45 (22), kennymac (20), oliveti (20)

Bon Anniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

​

_Bon anniversaire à tous les natifs du 25 mars !!_


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mars 2006)

A toutes et à tous qui avez poussé votre 1er cri un 25 mars!!!


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

Tuez-moi ce chien !  

N'annif à tous et toutes !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

La mouche, s'il-te-plait, apprend la vie à ta filleule !
Là, c'est un coup à devenir aveugle et à trancher en quatre son bon petit pitbull (qu'avait rien dit ni fait de grave)


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

d'un autre côté, je vais pas faire le fier...
On m'a envoyé une espèce de "carte postale virtuelle" à chier aujourd'hui (à base de "je t'aime" et de chiens ????) 
Chacun sa [prostituéee] de croix


----------



## Taho! (25 Mars 2006)

Et surtout, tu floodes ! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

Plus que 21 posts... Gnnniiiii ! 
Je ne floode pas, j'informe, nuance...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

OK, là je floode, mais c'est pour informer à qui de droit qu'il manque un "s" en fin de "a"  

C'est en MP ou CDB, va chercher tu vas le trouver !  

(j'ai des soucis avec les accords à le deuxième personne - c'est trop ballot pour un vieillard comme moi   )



OK, d'ac, je me casse ! :love:


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> La mouche, s'il-te-plait, apprend la vie à ta filleule !
> Là, c'est un coup à devenir aveugle et à trancher en quatre son bon petit pitbull (qu'avait rien dit ni fait de grave)




 Oups je pensais pas te rencontrer, sinon cherai pas venue dire bonne fête!
Chui désolée vraiment, alors stp ne fait rien à mon p'tit chien. Le pôvre y
est pour rien, il a le droit de vivre non.... Et puis la mouche va sauver le
petit chien de sa filleule... Et j'ai pas peur tu dois pas être bien méchant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

oups j'ai dû m'égarer :hein: ou alors chui très fatiguée:sleep: 
rien compris aux mouches et clebards virtuels à chier  découpés en morceaux de pitbull:casse: :afraid:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> oups j'ai dû m'égarer :hein: ou alors chui très fatiguée:sleep:
> rien compris aux mouches et clebards virtuels à chier  découpés en morceaux de pitbull:casse: :afraid:


 Bon, alors, on respire un grand coup. 
 Personne ne sera découpé en morceaux, pas même les chiens. 

 Il s'agissait d'un malentendu, réglé en privé depuis. 

 Bon anniversaire aux élus du jour, qui n'ont d'ailleurs plus longtemps pour fêter quoi que ce soit... :rateau: C'est bientôt le tour des prochains!


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Bitovent...connais pas, mais j'adore le nom.  :love:   






Bonne anniversaire aux autres aussi.


----------



## mamyblue (26 Mars 2006)

A tout le Forums MacG né(e)s le 26 mars!


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire * AroundTheWorld*


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2006)

*Bon annouf' elektroseb !!!*


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## elektroseb (27 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *Bon annouf' elektroseb !!!*



Merci mon lapin des iles !!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Bon anni zob


----------



## elektroseb (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon anni zob



looool, merci chimiste!
Un doute m'assaille... c'est une proposition déguisée? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2006)

merci.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> looool, merci chimiste!
> Un doute m'assaille... c'est une proposition déguisée? :mouais:


Comme je sens que sonny va passer je préfère t'équiper


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2006)

*n'annif elektroseb, *


----------



## Sloughi (27 Mars 2006)

Pour les Natifs du 27 -------------->Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Mars 2006)

Bon anniversaire * joanes*


----------



## y&b (28 Mars 2006)

Un bon anniv aux Macaddict du 28 mars et une très spéciale dédicace à joanes (comme Hulk ... ) :love: :love: :love:

 

:love:


----------



## joanes (28 Mars 2006)

Merci les gars ça fait plaisir :love: :love: :love:


Et bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui aujourd'hui sont devenu plus sage...:hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire joanes...à tout les autres aussi.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

BON ANNIV' à ceux nés un 28 mars !

Qui paye son coup ?????


----------



## mamyblue (28 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire a toutes celles et ceux né(e)s  
un 28 mars!... Très belle journée à tout le monde!...


----------



## Taho! (28 Mars 2006)

Du coup, aujourd'hui, on est le 28 Mars, et c'est l'anniversaire de *mhacool (59 ans), Roc (39 ans), joanes (38 ans), double'Z (38 ans), tarizo41 (37 ans), jlmartin11 (34 ans), Manouch (31 ans), dje75013 (26 ans), romin (25 ans), Marv (22 ans)* :love:


----------



## joanes (28 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, aujourd'hui, on est le 28 Mars, et c'est l'anniversaire de *mhacool (59 ans), Roc (39 ans), joanes (38 ans), double'Z (38 ans), tarizo41 (37 ans), jlmartin11 (34 ans), Manouch (31 ans), dje75013 (26 ans), romin (25 ans), Marv (22 ans)* :love:




Vraiment sympa d'afficher les âges....    , j'ai fait croire à tout le monde que j'avais 17 ans (et 15 d'âge mental) :rateau: :rateau:


Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont envoyé des petits messages, je vous embrasses tous (je ramoli avec l'âge) :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, aujourd'hui, on est le 28 Mars, et c'est l'anniversaire de *mhacool (59 ans), Roc (39 ans), joanes (38 ans), double'Z (38 ans), tarizo41 (37 ans), jlmartin11 (34 ans), Manouch (31 ans), dje75013 (26 ans), romin (25 ans), Marv (22 ans)* :love:


C'est qui?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2006)

*N'annif Joanes*...


----------



## macmarco (28 Mars 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai fait croire à tout le monde que j'avais 17 ans...




Et si tu m'crois pas
Hey ! Tare ta gueule à la récré ! 

 
*J.......O......Y.......E......U......X.............A........N.......N........I......V.......E.........R........S.........A........I........R..........E
J.......O.......A.........N.......E.......S*

  



​


----------



## Sloughi (28 Mars 2006)

Pour les Natifs du 28 -----------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2006)

Pour la peine, souhaitons un joyeux anniversaire à *richarre, canard92, badguyz, Gilles99 (54 ans), FjRond (48 ans), Brassemiche (35 ans), wil$$$ (25 ans), grifter38 (24 ans), dagger (24 ans), Navilys (23 ans), bedoin (22 ans), schumif (21 ans), kamkil (20 ans), kernel panic (17 ans)* puisqu'ils sont nés un 29 Mars ! :love:

_Je précise que je doute que Kernel Panic ait quoi que ce soit à voir avec notre Florian national... _


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

C'est qui?




(Je sens que je tiens un super running gag)


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vous le laisse les enfants...


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mars 2006)

Santé !... Bonne et belle journée à toutes et à tous!... Qui avez eu la
chance de voir le jour un 29 mars !...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

Bonne fête Benjamin. 



_Comment ça je faillote?   _


----------



## Taho! (31 Mars 2006)

Le jour de la saint Zarat... benjamin, c'est aussi l'anniversaire de *Iteck, hub, yvan (44 ans), jimmycut (43 ans), jatse (42 ans), dicaalma (40 ans), nicolasth (35 ans), rvyoraud@mac.com (35 ans), microwave (34 ans), lauss (34 ans), dlaus (32 ans), flotifr (29 ans), louisxviii (27 ans), AntoineM (20 ans)* :love:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fête Benjamin.
> 
> _Comment ça je faillote?   _




Bo-bonne fé-fête, Benjamin ! :love:

Comment ça je fayotte ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

nan ! ... tu bégaies !!....:rateau:

Bonne fête.... Benjamin


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

C'est qui?

Le mec en rouge là?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2006)

Rhoooo les raclures de cireurs de pompes    

























---
Bonne fête *Benjamin*


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> nan ! ... tu bégaies !!....:rateau:
> 
> Bonne fête.... Benjamin



Si je suis banni, ça sera de ta faute


----------



## mamyblue (31 Mars 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin! 
Et à vous tous qui êtes né(e)s
un 31 mars. Belle fin de jounée


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mars 2006)

Les fêtes aussi??...  

Alors bonne fête *benjamin* (ben quoi?? Y'a pas de raison.  )...et surtout joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin!



Euh, presque : c'est sa fête, pas son anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Et bon anniversaire aux natifs du 31 mars


----------



## mamyblue (31 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, presque : c'est sa fête, pas son anniversaire
> _Posté par *mamyblue *Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin! _


 
Heu pardon, chui trompée ...  






Benjamin!... Et comme vous aimez les fleurs je vous offre 
ce bouquet et je vous souhaite une bonne fin de journée!


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Mars 2006)

Alles Gute!


----------



## Sloughi (31 Mars 2006)

pour les natifs du 31 --------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire Apple.


----------



## MrStone (1 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Apple.



Grilled


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Grilled


Oui, mais moi c'est dans le fil officiel !


----------



## MrStone (1 Avril 2006)

Puisqu'il y en a qui ont sorti la belle vaisselle, autant en profiter non ?


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire *elKBron* et que dure ta chance légendaire. 

Bon anniversaire *Kisco*


----------



## [MGZ]Grugette (1 Avril 2006)

oH My docquéville, j'ai failli oublier que c'etait aujourd'hui   :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire kisco, elKBron et [MGZ]Grugette...mais oui les autres aussi.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Bon anniv' aux natifs du 1er avril ! 

Sonnez trompettes, cornes et bucins !!!!!!

Bonne journée !!!


----------



## mamyblue (1 Avril 2006)

A toutes et tous ceux qui sont né(e)s un 1 avril!... (non c'est pas une farce)


----------



## Taho! (1 Avril 2006)

Non, sérieusement, aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de *alkapote, LeFennec, jean-pierre.olivier3 (65 ans), jacques 57 (58 ans), lfarid (50 ans), palou (49 ans), Potrz (39 ans), jmic (32 ans), burnet (30 ans), Sven (29 ans), elKBron (28 ans), macdeg (28 ans), ptitmalins (27 ans), kisco (24 ans), [MGZ]Grugette (6 ans), babelleir (1 an)* !! C'est pas une blague au moins ?

Joyeux anniversaire :love:

PS : sans oublier Mr PowerBook et notre pomme préférée ! 

PS2 : MacGetenation, vous connaissez ?

PS3 : j'en oubliais une bise à elKBron !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Dory (1 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire à la petite gameuse mouillée toute mauve qui va venir sauter sur les genoux de tonton poupoulpe ?

> Taho! : Terrible !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Avril 2006)

Bon anniv' à tout le monde 

MiniMe, Lothar, Guccil, geronimo, alkapote, tapioca, Nan Dungortheb, PierreS, dugommiercity, doublemo, Tonton Erno, doudiouf, natetnun, quad cuir, LRgé, macosx, LeFennec, labuffe, lilalolo, SOHNDRA, SyoranLee (83), mjposeidon (67), jean-pierre.olivier3 (65), Xav29 (60), alpha47 (59), jacques 57 (58), yfroggy (57), lfarid (50), palou (49), buzzl'eclair (49), Pierre 23 (49), kermac (47), 6run0 (47), Marcel83 (45), Chuck007 (44), g.bracon@alicemail.fr (43), landan (42), misdrood (41), edphilacha (41), benoit66 (40), peterpan69 (40), macdebarc (39), Potrz (39), franky (37), lmzr (37), epaminondas (37), superJeanette (37), Azark (36), milaouen (36), LaurentDern (36), franck.so (35), cyril92 (35), icenic (35), sergentrazor (34), maelsthrom (34), metisgaia (34), oups (33), Benoit(AeroQ) (33), jmic (32), benji77 (31), sundaeboo (31), burnet (30), HBAteam (30), Sven (29), elKBron (28), matmoon (28), macdeg (28), benigne (28), ptitmalins (27), TOPHX (26), joselito (26), Meshuugah (25), mattfive (25), Julienma7 (25), kisco (24), BobRazowski (23), Pierre_33 (23), miduf (22), Marty_Macfly (21), billyboy (21), barbarello (21), kiki01 (20), ludw (18), Melisandrea (17), [MGZ]Grugette (6), Babelleir.be (1), babelleir (1)


----------



## Sloughi (1 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 01 -------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire, les thons!!!


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Avril 2006)

Bon annif  *S g*


----------



## elKBron (2 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, les thons!!!


les natifs du 1er avril ne sont pas des poissons, mais des beliers... combien de fois va t il falloir le repeter ? 

merci à tous...

et desole d etre aussi discret en ce moiment... suis en vacances avec ma :love:douce:love:... alors, bon, peux pas etre aussi present qu a l accoutumée

enfin, pour info, j ai envoyé ma demission ce matin (enfin... hier matin, 01_04_2006)... le bonheur au bout d un preavis de 3 mois... pfff... finalement, cadre n a pas que des avantages...

bon anniversaire a tous les natifs du 2 avril !!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire sonnygirl.  :love:  :love:






...Ouais ouais les autres aussi.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

​
Bon anniv' à tous ceux nés ce jour !  Profitez bien !!


----------



## mamyblue (2 Avril 2006)

A vous qui êtes né(e)s un 2 avril!... Que cette journée soit belle pour tous!...:love:


----------



## Galatée (2 Avril 2006)

*Bon anniversaire à newmacuserperdu, BlackAdder, mamadou (56), oliver30 (39), manudeuxcv (38), tounet83 (37), marcax38 (36), brab (32), latunde (32), ironseb (29), cecelamitraille (28), hopha (27), cocolili123 (26), aurelito (24), elodiegervet (24), pystach (24), smocker (21), will42 (20)...*

Et surtout à la petite Sonnygirl qui fête ses 85 ans.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2006)

merci.


----------



## Dory (2 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> merci.



Façon SM ? 

Bon anniversaire à toutes et tous.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Façon SM ?



Ben, il semble avoir du mal aujourd'hui... mal au crâne, mal à la *beep*, je ne sais 

Je le remplace très modestement pour cette fois


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, il semble avoir du mal aujourd'hui... mal au crâne, mal à la *beep*, je ne sais
> 
> Je le remplace très modestement pour cette fois


Pourtant bïte n'est pas censuré ! 


mais j'avais pas le courage aujourd'hui de rappeler que c'est une fonction vbulletin de la première page et que c'est vraiment intéressant de faire des sujets sur des fonctions.


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant bïte n'est pas censuré !
> 
> 
> c'est vraiment intéressant de faire des sujets sur des fonctions.



La fonction crée l'organe...ou bien la fonction crée l'orgasme ???? je ne sais plus.:rose:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> La fonction crée l'organe...ou bien la fonction crée l'orgasme ???? je ne sais plus.:rose:


ou l'organe crée l'orgasme si la fonction crée la fonction (phénomène récursif bien connu des bêtes de sexe)  

Mais la fonction de ce fil n'est pas de dériver intégralement non plus


----------



## mamyblue (4 Avril 2006)

A tout le monde né(e)s un 4 avril!... Joyeux anniversaire!... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant bïte n'est pas censuré !


Je crois que çà l'a été au début et je m'étais fait avoir


----------



## mamyblue (6 Avril 2006)

Oui je suis là! mais c'est pas encore ma fête!...
Par contre je vais souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire à toutes et à tous 
Vous qui êtes né(e)s ce jour 6 avril!... Que cette journée soit belle pour 
vous et aussi pour tout le forum de MacG


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

​

_Un joyeux anniversaire à ceux qui ont vu le jour un 6 avril !!!!!! _


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

comme j'ai lu qu'il fallait citer des noms sinon c'est flou..de  

*
alors : BON ANNIVERSAIRE à :
Pierre_J, VARIODE12, alrinaldi (42), philippe33 (33), MidiDouze (30), ef7 (28), nnayyann (18)*:king:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> comme j'ai lu qu'il fallait citer des noms sinon c'est flou..de
> 
> *
> alors : BON ANNIVERSAIRE à :
> Pierre_J, VARIODE12, alrinaldi (42), philippe33 (33), MidiDouze (30), ef7 (28), nnayyann (18)*:king:




J'avais pas vu ... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Bon anni Veejee, une chope au Great ? y a trois nouvelles serveuses


----------



## Sloughi (6 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 06 ------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (7 Avril 2006)

Joyeux Anniversaire Fat Boss Slim !... :love:
Désolée manque des bougies mais le coeur y est 
Et on va fêter ça avec des feux d'artifices !!!   :love:





Aussi à vous tous qui êtes né(e)s le même jour que Fat Boss Slim  :love:
Et que ce jour reste à jamais gravé dans votre mémoire!...
Que la fête commence et sois belle jusqu'au petit matin...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE Fat Boss Slim!*






ainsi qu'à : mcmcmn, soizic, rhodes (68), chenrezig (50), boddy (48), doume06 (40), pgay (40), yombabeg (39), kidikoi (33), macsteph (32), Ceratophrys (30), antione (28), fabriced (27), MrMajestyk (25), Moltesse (23), nicosnake (21), oué (19)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

BON ANNIV' A  Cédric_ (25), gonzou (24), sonic snake (23), mgs (23), Moltesse (23), lulu45 (22), Powpô (22), nicosnake (21), couch (20), oué (19), avosmacs (17), Funcky (16), zirey (15) et tous les autres .....



Alors on fait péter l'bouchon ??????


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> BON ANNIV' A  Cédric_ (25), gonzou (24), sonic snake (23), mgs (23), Moltesse (23), lulu45 (22), Powpô (22), nicosnake (21), couch (20), oué (19), avosmacs (17), Funcky (16), zirey (15) et tous les autres .....
> 
> 
> 
> Alors on fait péter l'bouchon ??????




tiens on n'a pas la même liste à part 3 :hein: tu connais des VIP incognitos sur macgé


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Joyeux Anniversaire à tous ceux nés Aujourd'hui,
Et plus particulièrement à 
FAT BOSS SLIM !!!







:love: :love: :love: 
 ​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> tiens on n'a pas la même liste à part 3 :hein: tu connais des VIP incognitos sur macgé



Bah non, je vais dans calendrier et normalement on devrait trouver les mêmes ?????   Par contre, va donc jeter un oeil sur le fil "à moi la Bretagne" il y en a un qui fête ses .... 40 printemps !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, je vais dans calendrier et normalement on devrait trouver les mêmes ?????   Par contre, va donc jeter un oeil sur le fil "à moi la Bretagne" il y en a un qui fête ses .... 40 printemps !!!!!



MDR! j'l'ai fêté en gros au-dessus de ton nez sur ce fil :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> MDR! j'l'ai fêté en gros au-dessus de ton nez sur ce fil :love:



Désolée     point vu !!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Quand je pense que sans la technologie du Presse-papier ce thread serait vide de post ! dingue !


----------



## Taho! (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, je vais dans calendrier et normalement on devrait trouver les mêmes ?????   Par contre, va donc jeter un oeil sur le fil "à moi la Bretagne" il y en a un qui fête ses .... 40 printemps !!!!!


La page d'accueil des forums ne contient que la liste des membres actifs depuis 30 jours...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

bon anniversaire SM!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Sloughi (7 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 7 ---------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaire Fat Boss Slim !*

  










​


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire ma chère soeur.
Dommage que tu ne puisses pas me lire... tu ne connais pas Macgénération


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2006)

Avec un jour de retard... 
mais il avait trop bu pour pouvoir me lire de toutes façons...  


Joyeux anniversaire SM


----------



## mamyblue (8 Avril 2006)

Bienvenue parmi nous Schumacher! A 83 ans c'est merveilleux de venir sur MacG.
Je te souhaite une belle journée et un




Ainsi qu'à tout le monde qui ont vu le jour pour la 1ère fois un 8 avril:love:
Passé tous une excellente journée avec votre famille et vos amis!...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (8 Avril 2006)

B'jour à tous, j'avais plus de connexion internet cornebidouille !!!!!






Bon anniv à :

Jacou (le croquant)
Cochon (qui sen dédit)
Rizo  (tôt)
Lijan (sont méchants)
Simba (bwé)
Oggy (lan neuf)
RouxSystem (le pote de Combaluzier)
Bernard Dumas  (avec chaussures sur mesures)
Leib (bons et les méchants)

 et tous les autres  et avant tout à mon fils !!!!!!​


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Avril 2006)

Un joyeux anniversaire au fiston de Momo-du-56 et aussi à la soeurette de starmac (avec un peu de retard)...et à tout les membres de MacGé né le 9 avril.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

​

BON ANNIF  À  :

Julian, Piroman et Axelle du Finistère, à Madmac et Grosnaze, à Mistinguett et tous les autres !!  


_La jeunesse est un état d'esprit et non pas un moment de la vie.  _


----------



## mamyblue (9 Avril 2006)

A toutes et à tous!  Vous qui êtes venu(e)s au monde un 9 avril !... 

Malgré le temps un peu maussade aujourd'hui, je vous souhaite quand même
une très belle et bonne fin de journée avec votre famille et vos amis. 
Une grosse bise à tous de mamy


----------



## mamyblue (10 Avril 2006)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]_Voilà            sans ballon une 
          fête n'est pas une vrai Fête.
Joyeux anniversaire à toutes et à tous du Forum MacG qui êtes né(e)s le 10 avril!...

Avec tous mes voeux de bonheur pour toute l'année   
_[/FONT]​


----------



## Dory (10 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous .

Profitez de votre journée.


----------



## Taho! (10 Avril 2006)

C'est aussi l'anniversaire de ma Princesse...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

Ho happy, happy days tralalalalala  (pour ceux qui se souviennent de Fonzy et sa banane  )

et happy birthday à tous ceux nés un 10 avril comme :

Castafiore, Mr Haddock (ils doivent se connaitre), Dulci, Bulop, Gepetto, Calimero, forget me not et tous les nombreux autres .......
​


----------



## imimi (11 Avril 2006)

Un joyeux anniversaire à tous !




Et plus particulièrement à un absent...  Michel !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2006)

*Bon annouf' Playa !!!*  

Une p'tite poire pour fêter ça ?


----------



## mamyblue (11 Avril 2006)

Oui ! J'arrive!...  Mais avant je veux souhaiter à toutes et à tous ceux qui sont 
venu(e)s au monde un 11 avril  Un joyeux anniversaire et du bonheur pour
toute leur vie :love:


----------



## Taho! (11 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *Bon annouf' Playa !!!*
> 
> Une p'tite poire pour fêter ça ?


tant qu'y'a d'la gnole, il est heureux notre Playa :love: Bon anniversaire à toi ! :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Avril 2006)

_Bon annouf' à Playa et consort .....!!!   

Vous sortez les caouètes ???? _


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Eh bien moi, je souhaite un excellent anniversaire à Sabin même si cette aimable personne est un peu trop bavarde à mon sens.
Mais que voulez-vous, personne n'est parfait.


----------



## macmarco (11 Avril 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaire Playaman !*






​


----------



## guytantakul (11 Avril 2006)

C'est l'annouf à playaman ? Ben ça promet... Je vois ça d'ici *...  

Bon annouf, mon grand gaillard ! :love:

* de la gnole ? de la poire ? vous rigolez ? C'est son ANNOUF, pas une AES !


----------



## Patamach (11 Avril 2006)

Je ne connais pas le sieur mais devant cet enthousiasme collectif je ne peux que me dire qu'il est bière -1H et que j'en ai marre :mouais:

Sur ce BON ANNIVERSSAIRE.


----------



## mamyblue (11 Avril 2006)

Playaman!    Non je me trompe... C'est joyeux anniversaire Playaman! :love:


----------



## Sloughi (11 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 11----------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2006)

*Bon anniv' mon stook !!!  :love:*


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Avril 2006)

Joyeux Anniversaire Stook


----------



## y&b (12 Avril 2006)

Un bon anniv aux Macaddict nés (ées) le 12 avril avec une spéciale dédicace pour stook


:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire * stook* 

Presque tout plâne pour toi. Ce qui est en gras c'est pour attirer *ton* attention.


Horoscope Bélier 12 Avril 2006

Horoscope Bélier  Amour

Ne soyez pas trop tendre avec vous-même dans le domaine amoureux. Vous connaissez la force de votre séduction , vous l'appréciez, mais n'en abusez pas:rateau:. Songez qu'il est parfois plus facile de conquérir que de construire. Votre discernement devrait vous permettre de faire la part des choses. 

Horoscope Bélier  Argent
Fiez-vous à votre intuition pour vos placements et spéculations diverses. Vous aurez tout le pouvoir de persuasion souhaitable dans ce domaine, et vos transactions pourront en bénéficier de manière remarquable. 

Horoscope Bélier  Santé

Pas de problème de santé particulier en ce moment, les astres régissant la vitalité étant tous bien aspectés. Vous semblerez même être invulnérable aux microbes et virus :rateau: qui se baladent. Si vraiment vous ne vous sentez pas en forme, ce sera plutôt dû à un bouleversement affectif. *À propos, sachez que la plupart de vos problèmes de santé sont d'origine psychosomatique*:hosto:, *et qu'il convient de soigner votre équilibre psychique.* :sick:

Horoscope Bélier  Travail
Il vous faudra être réaliste et chercher à limiter les dégâts en cessant de vous entêter sur des projets voués à l'échec . En effet, vous risquez de prendre une énorme veste, comme on dit. Donc, s'il vous plaît, pas d'héroïsme mal placé : sauvez les meubles, et tentez de garder malgré tout l'estime de vos collègues ou supérieurs. 

Horoscope Bélier  Famille, Foyer
Vous aurez des sujets de mécontentement à propos de l'un de vos enfants :bebe:. Ne vous montrez pas trop inquisiteur à leur égard. Cherchez plutôt à capter leur confiance. S'il se livre à vous, vous n'aurez aucune peine à lui prodiguer les conseils utiles dont il a besoin. 

Horoscope Bélier  Vie sociale, Loisirs

Journée favorable à diverses démarches, notamment celles concernant les différentes administrations. Profitez-en pour faire la paix avec le fisc :affraid:. La signature de contrats aura aussi la faveur des astres.


Horoscope Bélier  Clin d'oeil
Chassez les idées moroses :rose:, qui vous gâcheraient vos meilleurs moments. :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire































​


----------



## mamyblue (12 Avril 2006)

*stook*! Je te souhaite une très belle journée et du bonheur pour toute la vie 
Un gros bisou de mamyblue  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (12 Avril 2006)

A vous tous du forum MacG qui êtes né(e)s un 12 avril 

Que cette journée sois belle et vous apporte du bonheur 
pour toute l'année et les suivantes... :love:


----------



## ikiki (12 Avril 2006)

Bon anniv' au stook  

'pi aux zot' aussi


----------



## Dory (12 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire à toutes et tous.


----------



## joanes (12 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire Stook


----------



## Taho! (12 Avril 2006)

Bisous Stook :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> A vous tous du forum MacG qui êtes né(e)s un 12 avril



Oui, en particulier hotin57 qui reste un personnage sympathique qui floode un peu trop au bar, certes, mais ça n'en fait pas quelqu'un de mauvais, hein!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en particulier hotin57 qui reste un personnage sympathique qui floode un peu trop au bar, certes, mais ça n'en fait pas quelqu'un de mauvais, hein!


Toi aussi tu le connais?!? C'est vrai que c'est une figure de Macg. 



Ah oui, Bon anniv Stook (Mais qui est-ce?)


----------



## Jec (12 Avril 2006)

appy burtdaï le stook !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2006)

merci a tous et a toues....et désolé, David, je suis arrivé un peu tard pour te souhaiter ton annif, mais j'y ai penser....faudra d'ailleurs que tu me redonne ton numero de tel...

bon, j'ai repris le boulot, alors j'ai pas eu trop de temps ces temps ci, j'ai vu que j'avais plein de mp, je vais vous repondre dans l'aprem, et pour les coup de fils, c'est bon, ça y est je suis debout...

bise a tous, et a tres bientot, merci....


speciale dedicace a le sudiste team que j'ai un peu zappé ces temps-ci....


----------



## clampin (12 Avril 2006)

bon anniversaire a ceux dont c'est le jour


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)

:love: TATA DIANOU :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Avril 2006)

N'annouf' Stook


----------



## Galatée (12 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire, *Stook* !

  :love:  

Et joyeux anniversaire aussi à *Cherryl, Octone, Raphaël, whats_up, et hotin57*.

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

Bon anniv ma Stookette!!


----------



## Grug2 (12 Avril 2006)

Nanniv' *Stook* ! :love:

et avec un peu de retard N'anniv' aussi à *Playaman* :love:


----------



## r0m1 (12 Avril 2006)

bon anniversaire a tous !!!!


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire a ceux dont c'est le jour


précis, court et imparable !!....... 
pas mieux !!...... bon anniv' à tous !!.....:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Avril 2006)

Un joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes...et surtout à stook.


----------



## guytantakul (12 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire, stooky !


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Avril 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE LEMMY    *




Desole pour la journée de retard


----------



## Sloughi (12 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 12 -----------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire Stook, on pense à toiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!







*Bon anniversaire à Playaman  (avec un jour de retard, pardon).Au plaisir de te revoir un jour.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Avril 2006)

Bon anniv' à Jannotlapin, Huguy les bons tuyaux, Spirou et tous les autres !!​


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Avril 2006)

J'arrive un peu sur la fin, mais 
Joyeux anniversaire Stook!

A.


----------



## r0m1 (13 Avril 2006)

bon anniversaire à tous les natifs du 13 avril !!! 

jmdbrady, camcamcam, bruno42 (63), mozar62 (44), Vepry (40), vdaria134 (37), Lew (34), superdada (29), esila (28), Amophis (27), Rantanplan63 (23), dick holywood (21), Link (20), Mashadar (19)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

je souhaite un joyeux anniversaire à link et à stook avec un tit peu de retard


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















​


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Link...et à tous et toutes.


----------



## y&b (13 Avril 2006)

Un très bonne anniv à Link ainsi qu'à tous les Macaddict nés (ées) le 13 avril.



:love:


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2006)

Dis-donc *Link*,

t'en as de la chance,

aujourd'hui c'est ton anniversaire

et hier c'était ta fête !






*Joyeux anniversaire !*



​


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2006)

Bonne radiation Link


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2006)

merci.


----------



## Sloughi (13 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 13 ------------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (13 Avril 2006)

Link ! Non j'ai pas oublié , je suis seulement un peu en retard :love:
Mais comme on dit chez-nous vaut mieux tard que jamais 
Et bon anniversaire à vous tous qui êtes né(e)s le même jour que Link :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

>



Cette image représente-t-elle la lutte de link face aux modos, ou me trompe-je complètement ?   


Je ... ---> []


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

en face?  ce sont les cousins zentils d'human fly sauf qu'ils volent pas, ils l'empêchent justement d'aller en prison


----------



## UnAm (14 Avril 2006)

avec quelques heures de retard! :rose:




JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE Link


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Cette image représente-t-elle la lutte de link face aux modos, ou me trompe-je complètement ?
> 
> 
> Je ... ---> []


 Je te confirme que j'ai effectivement essayé de mettre un peu d'humour dans ce post...


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Avril 2006)

MERCI  de m'avoir souhaité mon anniversaire   

En cadeau voici une petite video:

ADSL ->  http://jonathan.van-messen.club.fr/merci.mp4

bas debit ->  http://jonathan.van-messen.club.fr/merci2.mov


edit :il y'a une faute a la fin -> Amitiés lol


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

_*JE SOUHAITE UN JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE A Desroches (67), poussmouss (44), thx1122 (44), Gabidou (36), akufen (33), elinea (33), fredlimacher (31), Goupil99 (30), tedy (24), F4Bi3N (21), JoZoz (21) :king: *_


----------



## mamyblue (14 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> MERCI  de m'avoir souhaité mon anniversaire
> 
> En cadeau voici une petite video:
> 
> ...


Bonjour Link.

J'espère que tu as passé un très bel anniversaaire 
Merci bcp et bravo pour tes vidéos. Vraiment  et 
Bonne journée, à + et gros bisou de mamy


----------



## mamyblue (14 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à vous tous:

Desroches (67), poussmouss (44), thx1122 (44), Gabidou (36), akufen (33), elinea (33), fredlimacher (31), 
Goupil99 (30), tedy (24), F4Bi3N (21), JoZoz (21)

C'est beau ça passe de 21 à 67 ans !...

Et bon anniversaire à tous les autres aussi qui sont né(e)s
un 14 avril !...

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous et passé de belles Fêtes de Pâques !... 
3 jours en familles et avec des amis c'est merveilleux !...
Et en plus le soleil qui est de la partie !...
      :love:


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire Dory


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE DORY  ah bah mince alors j't'avais pas vue dans le chtit tableau j'espère que tu seras gâtée aujourd'hui avec tout plein de zolis cadeaux:love:  *


*je sais que c'est pas le fil mais bon vous m'excuserez de mon impertinence je veux juste souhaiter une bonne fête à mon fiston:love:  eh oui c'est la st Maxime:love: maxou quand il est zentil:love:  et max quand chui pô contente (c'est rare car c'est un amour):love:  *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Dory


*MERVEILLEUX ANNIF'*
Filleule! :love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire Dory, bonne fête au fiston de Toumaï...et soyons fou, joyeux anniversaire à tous les autres.   







Cela siérait peut-être mieux à Pascal 77...


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

> Cela siérait peut-être mieux à Pascal 77...



Je crois oui...


----------



## mamyblue (14 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Dory!... Que cette
fin de journée t'apporte beaucoup de
bonheur car tu le mérite!... Et je te
souhaite des tas de bonnes choses
pour toute la vie!...   :love:
Avec un gros bisou de mamy


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Dory














 Bon anniversaire, Dory. 

 







​


----------



## mamyblue (14 Avril 2006)

*je sais que c'est pas le fil mais bon vous m'excuserez de mon impertinence je veux juste souhaiter une bonne fête à mon fiston:love:  eh oui c'est la st Maxime:love: maxou quand il est zentil:love:  et max quand chui pô contente (c'est rare car c'est un amour):love:  *[/quote]






A ton fils que tu aime tant et passé une bonnne fin 
de soirée! Gros bisou de mamy !     :love:


----------



## Sloughi (14 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs 14 ------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire huexley...






 et à tous et toutes.


----------



## mamyblue (15 Avril 2006)

Merci! mais c'est pas encore pour le moment!... 
Mais on va souhaiter une très belle fin de journée
et un bon anniversaire à Sylvain13, zoésan, mac-isard (44), 
ibanezmac (42), chdud (42), lhooq (39), SuperTiti (35), artno (34), 
Gwenojenn (31), Caribou (30), huexley (29), benao (29), 
nicoplanet (28), tinibook (28), sulfurobus (23), thepianiste (20)

Et à tous les autres du Forums MacG qui sont né(e)s le
même jour que vous un 15 avril !...


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire à vous tous!


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire




























​


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

joyeux birthday 

mention speciale au trublion jojo:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à mon frangin (vieille branche si tu nous regarde   ), à la fifille de Momo-du-56 et à tous et toutes.


----------



## Dory (16 Avril 2006)

*Petit rappel pour les natifs du  14 ....ils sont nés 9 mois jour pour jour après le 14 juillet 

*Les flonflons du bal ....  

Bon anniversaire à toutes et tous..


----------



## mamyblue (16 Avril 2006)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]_[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]





*Danse avec            moi
          pour t*[/FONT]*on Anniversaire!*

Cillian et tous les autres qui êtes né(e)s aussi un 16 avril ! Bonne journée à tous et bonnes Pâques !
   :love:
_[/FONT]​


----------



## Sloughi (16 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 16 ------------>Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Avril 2006)

*Happy Barnouf'* à tous ceux nés Ze Lundi d'Pâques !!!


----------



## mikoo (17 Avril 2006)

... au gens d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

martoudin211 (41), bigguy (40), Harzack (36), kulkam (35), cheche666 (31), Nico64 (29), mathi (29), vieuxChonchon (26), samo (22), apriol68 (19)


----------



## mamyblue (17 Avril 2006)

Ah! Oui un bon massage!... ça c'est un beau cadeau d'anniveraire!...

Et c'est pour toutes et tous ceux qui sont venu(e)s au monde un 17 avril.

Passé une bonne fin de journée !...


----------



## toys (17 Avril 2006)

dans 40 minutes plein de gens vont fêté leur aniv' alors joyeux bordel a vous!


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

caffein (44), ambrine (38), Losket22 (33), rough (33), binyamin (33), Nune (28), Aziraphale (28), pb271 (28), canonjonas (26), macpower21 (25), Lolo94 (23), dracula_cowboy (23), Sirdouille (21), dariolym (21), spooner67 (19)


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

et joyeux non anniversaire aux autres!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

:love: 

*à : caffein (44), ambrine (38), Losket22 (33), rough (33), binyamin (33), Nune (28), Aziraphale (28), pb271 (28), canonjonas (26), macpower21 (25), Lolo94 (23), dracula_cowboy (23), Sirdouille (21), dariolym (21), spooner67 (19)*


----------



## toys (18 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et joyeux non anniversaire aux autres!!!!!!


je suis d'accore avec toi !! et une demi tasse de thé avant d'aller cherché le lapin blanc qui cour après le temps car il est grave a la bourre le bougre d'âne.


----------



## Taho! (18 Avril 2006)

Pfff, je pars 4 jours et y'a plein d'annifs que je rate !...

Bisous collectif à tous ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Taho! (18 Avril 2006)

Mais de rien St Maclou


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

... à vous, natifs du 18 avril  ... que cette journée vous apporte paix et félicité......et télé aussi..


----------



## mamyblue (18 Avril 2006)

A toutes et à tous du Forum MacG qui avez vu le jour un 18.4:love:
Bonne journée à tout le monde avec beaucoup de bonheur!...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Dory


Euh, bonanouf' très en retard :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Avril 2006)

_JOYEUX ANNOUF' A TOUS... suis très très en retard, mais le week-end fut merveilleux !!!

_


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2006)

Toutes les filles devraient avoir un petit poisson rouge chez Elle...  




*Buen compleaños El Grug...*​


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

luke, ignace, totorino (43), Grug2 (35), gimli (28), yayel2 (27), Tangi (25), MamaCass (25), sensas2000 (19) happy birthdayyyyyy


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire Grug


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

*UN TRES JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE A : luke, ignace, totorino (43), Grug2 (35), gimli (28), yayel2 (27), Tangi (25), MamaCass (25), sensas2000 (19)*








l'abus d'alcool est diurétique


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2006)

M**** !! c'est l'anniv' de la "poiscaille", aujourd'hui !! :rateau::rateau:

bon annouf alors mon rouget !!.......  

 

:love:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2006)

joyeux aninnive le poisson (de toute facon ils s'en souviendra pas dans 10 minutes vu que la mémoire d'un poisson rouge dépasse pas la minute! sa sert a quoi alors!)


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Avril 2006)

Tres bon n'annouf Grug 

Bon annv' MamaCass 


Et aussi à tous les autres, profitez en bien


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Avril 2006)

Allez, on passe aux choses sérieuses, BON ANNOUF' à :


Grug, Grug2 (vous êtes cousins ???), zanzan, Feufollet, PBG4, flok, jf2j, krapette, totorino, dragon de bois..... et tous les autres !!





​


----------



## Taho! (19 Avril 2006)

Poisson, petit poisson, joyeux anniversaire ! :love:


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2006)

à la soupe le poisson  
Bon anniversaire à tous !!!!!


----------



## mamyblue (19 Avril 2006)

MamaCass, Grug, Grug2, totorino, Luke, ignasse et tous les autres qui
êtes né(e)s un 19 avril. Je vous souhaite une belle journée !... :love:

Et bien sûr un


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Grug2...






et à tout le monde aussi.


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaire le poisson rouge !*












:love:





​


----------



## y&b (19 Avril 2006)

Un bon anniv. aux Macaddict du 19 avril avec une spéciale dédicace à Grug2 en espérant qu'il n'est pas trop de sushi avec le chat 

 

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Avril 2006)

*Bon annouf' Grug !  *


----------



## Dory (19 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire petit poisson ....


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

*Hey Mama !**

Joyeux anniversaire !*
(lien)







:love:





​


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Au skipper des plages, au dérivant des mouillages, je dis :
Bon annouf, ma coco ! Euh... mon coco !


----------



## Sloughi (19 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 19 ----------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2006)

pour toi cette petite vidéo et vive les grug1&2


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire le poisson rouge !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'est où le poisson rouge ici ce sont plutôt les poissons clowns que l'on trouve  
bon anniv grug


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> l'est où le poisson rouge ici ce sont plutôt les poissons clowns que l'on trouve
> bon anniv grug




Bah justement, c'est un aquarium spacieux que je lui offre, c'est mieux que son bocal !


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

et au fait, bon anniversaire SM...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Avril 2006)

Qui est né le 20 avril ??????  

canardboiteux (fais gaffe à la grippe aviaire), Molotov (BOUM !!!) tomas (toketchup), pierro (le fou), ch-bzh (salut le breton), Alf (j'adooooooore) et tous les autres !!!!!


BON ANNOUF' ET BONNE SOIREE !!!​


----------



## mamyblue (20 Avril 2006)

Avec beaucoup de retard je viens vous souhaiter à tous 
un joyeux anniversaire pour être né(e)s un 20 avril !...


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Avril 2006)

Où qui'lest le gros fifi à son Papy
Bon anniversaire mon petit *nato kino* 
Quand vous descendrez, montez donc voir comme le petit est grand:bebe:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

vphan, lonoby, edmdmy, bede_fr (50), devillar (46), jacobrl (37), imac03 (35), Duguesclin (34), NEO@MATRIX (33), Spiffy (31), gregorybock (31), rhopalies (30), aioka (28), bibi41 (25), Macmao (24), nyccops (22), Kentin (18), nato kino (4)



et special 6 ans de ficelle


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

vphan, lonoby, edmdmy, bede_fr (50), devillar (46), jacobrl (37), imac03 (35), Duguesclin (34), NEO@MATRIX (33), Spiffy (31), gregorybock (31), rhopalies (30), aioka (28), bibi41 (25), Macmao (24), nyccops (22), Kentin (18), nato kino (4)



et special 6 ans de ficelle


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.




Ya pad'quoi !


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire à vphan, speedtoxic, p@tche, forum, funatik2k, llmargo, lonoby, waika, hdl, edmdmy, esquerita, mégajo, sf-perso, Joan21, aben (76), Younis (58), lfmt (55), renard des sables (52), bede_fr (50), toone (48), drevetph@hotmail.com (47), ellargok (46), devillar (46), valdrouet (42), MacPCG (39), flagd (39), Denis Duveau (38), Cécilie (38), jacobrl (37), Highmac (37), gribouille92 (37), panthere250 (37), SYLVAIN91 (37), francois352 (36), imac03 (35), stann (35), Duguesclin (34), NEO@MATRIX (33), Xav' (32), Ødb (32), Francois21 (32), grumly2005 (32), Spiffy (31), mb7511 (31), dudu (31), gregorybock (31), rhopalies (30), Oups... (30), Metaldeth (29), aioka (28), Helga (28), loustunt (27), marc_honnorat (27), Nobby (27), Euskalim (27), delarocca (27), FrankAwd (26), bambina_dream (26), bruce_luc (26), plektron (25), bibi41 (25), kahneda (24), Macman69 (24), ptinem (24), Macmao (24), alexkodak (24), demilune (23), foch (23), seif (23), nyccops (22), moitarzan (22), skipy (22), bioz (22), linfographiste (22), TrOJaN (18), Kentin (18), nato kino (4), jmyaka (4)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

terminal:

$ cat /usr/share/calendar/calendar.birthday | grep mm/dd


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Bon, et puis une p'tite nouvelle dont je suis un peu content : aujourd'hui ca fait un an que j'ai reussi a me faire embaucher au Japon...


----------



## mamyblue (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et puis une p'tite nouvelle dont je suis un peu content : aujourd'hui ca fait un an que j'ai reussi a me faire embaucher au Japon...


Au Japon... Et ben si ma p'tite-fille Angélique qui a 14 ans voyait ça...
Elle adore le Japon et elle espère pouvoir y aller un jour!!! C'est vrai que ça doit être
beau. Bonne continuation et le bonjour depuis la Suisse


----------



## mamyblue (21 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Au Japon... Et ben si ma p'tite-fille Angélique qui a 14 ans voyait ça...
> Elle adore le Japon et elle espère pouvoir y aller un jour!!! C'est vrai que ça doit être
> beau. Bonne continuation et le bonjour depuis la Suisse



Là je me suis un peu égarée...

Et je souhaite un joyeux anniversaire à vphan, lonoby, edmdmy, bede_fr (50), devillar (46), jacobrl (37), imac03 (35), Duguesclin (34), NEO@MATRIX (33), Spiffy (31), gregorybock (31), rhopalies (30), aioka (28), bibi41 (25), Macmao (24), nyccops (22), Kentin (18), nato kino (4) et aussi à toutes et à tous les autres qui sont venu(e)s au
monde comme vous un 21 avril


----------



## mamyblue (21 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> :modo: je boule à 10 !
> 
> 6 ans sur macgé.... tournée générale !!!!!   :casse:


 

Ficelle pour tes 6 ans... Tu es bien jeune encore   




Moi je Fête mes 666 ans... Heu pardon 666 messages...  
Pardon je me suis égarée je voulais mettre mon post sur 
c'est aujourd'hui...

Et ben mamy aujourd' hui ça va pas fort je me suis encore égarée.  
J'ai posté sur bonne nuit... :rose:  
Posté par *ficelle*
_:modo: je boule à 10 ! 

6 ans sur macgé.... tournée générale !!!!!   :casse: _



Ficelle pour tes 6 ans... Tu es bien jeune encore   




Moi je Fête mes 666 ans... Heu pardon 666 messages...  
Maintenant ça va faire 1 année de plus, ça passe vite chez MacG :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

Merci.


----------



## Grug2 (21 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire le poisson rouge !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love: Merci à toutes et aux autres  :love:​


----------



## Fondug (21 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire à Lionel J. de Paris...


----------



## r0m1 (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.



 aïe aïe aïe aïe    


			
				vbidule a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna supermoquette gnagnagna




Bon anniversaire à toutes et à tous !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

BON ANNIV à tous  vphan, lonoby, edmdmy, bede_fr (50), devillar (46), jacobrl (37), imac03 (35), Duguesclin (34), NEO@MATRIX (33), Spiffy (31), gregorybock (31), rhopalies (30), aioka (28), bibi41 (25), Macmao (24), nyccops (22), Kentin (18), nato kino (4) 

alors mamy on s'égare aujourd'hui  

y'a de ces vidéos ici :afraid: :casse:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.




et au fait, bon anniversaire SM!


----------



## y&b (21 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et au fait, bon anniversaire SM!


Je crois qu'il s'en bats les burnes ...  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (21 Avril 2006)

playaman, stook, sm, Grug... et tous ceux que j'ai ratés depuis ma dernière visite :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

kouyedelou (51), etbol (47), Helmer (40), dchambon (37), PER180H (28), shahtooh (25), jugnin (23), Cadi (22), Skykiller (22), iphilip (12)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRE à :
kouyedelou (51), etbol (47), Helmer (40), dchambon (37), PER180H (28), shahtooh (25), jugnin (23), Cadi (22), Skykiller (22), iphilip (12)*
 :king:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire copier-coller


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

joyeux anniv SM


----------



## mamyblue (22 Avril 2006)

*kouyedelou (51), etbol (47), Helmer (40), dchambon (37), PER180H (28), shahtooh (25), jugnin (23), Cadi (22), Skykiller (22),
Ainsi qu'à tous les autres qui sont né(e)s comme vous un 22 avril ! 
Je vous souhaite une bonne et belle journée avec vos familles et amis 
*


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire copier-coller




et bon anniversaire à toi, SM


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Avril 2006)

Un très grand anniversaire à un vieux compagnon de débat: shahtooh!!!

Happy Bday!    

A.


ps:
25 ans... y a des jours je vous jure on a envie de pleurer!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire, l'Européen! 























​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Avril 2006)

JOYEUX ANNOUF' A

Clarisse, Macabanaucanada, Merry, Igte, Sdif, Kitou, Jeannot93, Grosmenil, Cf095 ... et tous les autres.....​


----------



## Sloughi (22 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 22 ------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2006)

poildep, Laurent38, T. Bickle, jeffat@mac.com (37), stef33 (35), heliotrope (32), poildec (32), franaois (26), chouchou (25), hauf (25), JackosKing (23), Bebeert (20), Brunni (19), Elaum (19)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 23 avril :



​


----------



## mamyblue (23 Avril 2006)

poildep, Laurent38, T. Bickle, jeffat@mac.com (37), stef33 (35), heliotrope (32), 
poildec (32), franaois (26), chouchou (25), hauf (25), JackosKing (23), Bebeert (20),Brunni (19), Elaum (19)
Et à tous les autres du Forum MacG qui avez vu le jour un 23 avril!...
Bonne journée et bon dimanche à tous!... :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Avril 2006)

:rateau: *Féliz compléaños* Quetzalk...:love: 
  je viens de retrouver ton alter ego....


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire *quetzalk* alias *Itzamnà*
macelene est gentille, elle poste une de tes anciennes photos....et sans ton fauteuil à roulettes.


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Avril 2006)

Yuki-77, quetzalk (104), jeanbutet (75), sesga (55), simach (39), Chris24 (37), zerozerosix (31), gida (28), lucky75 (28), aurel99 (27), Jeremac (21), Mahelita (18) feliz cumpleanos


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire quetzalk (104 ans...dit donc tu te fait vieux!!   ) et zerozerosix...






...aux autres aussi.


----------



## Dory (24 Avril 2006)

Bon Anniversaire à toutes et tous..


----------



## mamyblue (24 Avril 2006)

Yuki-77, quetzalk (104), jeanbutet (75), sesga (55), simach (39), 
Chris24 (37), zerozerosix (31), gida (28), lucky75 (28), aurel99 (27), 
Jeremac (21), Mahelita (18) 
Et à tous les autres qui sont venu(e)s au monde un 24 avril !... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE à Yuki-77, quetzalk (104) comme quoi çà conserve macgé , jeanbutet (75), sesga (55), simach (39), Chris24 (37), zerozerosix (31), gida (28), lucky75 (28), aurel99 (27), Jeremac (21), Mahelita (18)*


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


...... pffffffiou j'en ai bavé pour faire celui là


----------



## Patamach (24 Avril 2006)

Bon anniv Quetz 

Petit cadeau d'anniv.

++


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv Quetz
> 
> Petit cadeau d'anniv.
> 
> ++



faut le permis A d'abord mais moi j'la veux bien pour la rôder   
bon anniv Quetzalk


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Avril 2006)

Alors, un joyeux barnouf' à tous et n'oubliez pas : 

"Il faut s'efforcer d'être jeune comme un beaujolais
et de vieillir comme un bourgogne..." 
_(Robert Sabatier)_


----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2006)

*Joyeux anniversaire l'olmèque volant !*






  ​


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire l'olmèque volant !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je n'aurais pas su dire mieux... 

mais surtout, bon anniversaire SM !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> mais surtout, bon anniversaire SM !


 
...on l'oublie trop souvent..


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​




			
				r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ...... pffffffiou j'en ai bavé pour faire celui là



Ha bon?
Moi j'ai juste eu besoin de faire un copier-coller..même pas dur... 

PS : spéciale décdicace a Quetzalk (c'est le seul que je connais) et bon anniv aux autres aussi !


----------



## Sloughi (24 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 24 -------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

*Bon anniversaire Quetzalk et les autres ! *


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

Reivilor1, jacques pol, kalina, pickson (67), romala (46), luis500 (40), fets (38), vetonico (36), MARIE78 (35), vintz72 (34), SylvainU (32), lilimac54 (32), guagnese (31),, Nivek (23), Ashernor (18)



et à un admin JackSim (26)


----------



## HmJ (25 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont nés un 25 avril... dont ma Grand Mère 

Joyeux anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont nés un 25 avril... dont ma Grand Mère 

Joyeux anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont nés un 25 avril... dont ma Grand Mère 

Joyeux anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont nés un 25 avril... dont ma Grand Mère


----------



## y&b (25 Avril 2006)

Un bon anniv à tous les Macaddict nés (ées) le vingt cinq avril avec une spéciale dédicace un peu tardive :rose: à Quetzalk 



:love:


----------



## lilimac54 (25 Avril 2006)

c'est cool merci !!!! 

le premier Mail était de MacG 


" Bonjour lilimac54,

Toute l'équipe des Forums MacGeneration vous transmet ses vux de bonheur et vous souhaite un heureux anniversaire.

A bientôt sur les forums !   "


excelent !!!!! 

encore merci @+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

happy birthday à : Reivilor1, jacques pol, kalina, pickson (67), romala (46), luis500 (40), fets (38), vetonico (36), MARIE78 (35), vintz72 (34), SylvainU (32), guagnese (31), Nivek (23), Ashernor (18) et  lilimac54 (32) 



HmJ, y'a eu un tremblement de terre à tokyo  :hein:


----------



## mamyblue (25 Avril 2006)

Reivilor1, jacques pol, kalina, pickson (67), romala (46), luis500 (40), fets (38), 
vetonico (36), MARIE78 (35), vintz72 (34), SylvainU (32), lilimac54 (32), 
guagnese (31), JackSim (26), Nivek (23), Ashernor (18)
Et à tout les autres qui êtes né(e)s le même  jour un 25 avril !...   





Et très belle journée malgré le temps couvert, le soleil c'est vous!... :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Avril 2006)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE A TOUS CEUX NES UN 25 AVRIL !









​

Et puis j'ai pensé que les gâteaux ça allait un temps, un plateau de bonnes cochonnailles c'est aussi bon !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> mais surtout, bon anniversaire SM !



voilà


----------



## Sloughi (25 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 25 --------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (26 Avril 2006)

WhiteWhale, Diajuan, Ulyssed, predator (55), sleidan (47), RMGM (35), arson20 (31), mauru (21) 
Et à tous les autres du Forum MacG. Bonne fin de journée


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

happy birthday!!francois3, MAGOULE (52), camaf (42), Touruch (32), obi wan (25), dreamph (24), Guitou13 (22), Matthieu PAYET (17), Philou309 (15), 1Big Thier1 (14)


----------



## mamyblue (27 Avril 2006)

francois3, MAGOULE (52), camaf (42), Touruch (32), obi wan (25), 
dreamph (24), Guitou13 (22), Matthieu PAYET (17), Philou309 (15), 
1Big Thier1 (14)
Ainsi que tout les autres qui sont aussi né(e)s un 27 avril !
Je vous souhaite une très belle journée!... :love:


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

s'est là le moment propice ou il faut le dire, le moment ou rien d'autre ne peut être dit, le moment ou toute autre discution serais inutil, en gros s'est le moment le seul l'unique................................... JOYEUX BORDEL A TOUS CEUX QUE SA CONCERNE

et les autres    PAREIL ...MAIS EN DIFFÉRENT


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE à : dandywarhol, SadChief, doudou83 (51), eml (48), Lodoss (45), blacoste (42), Nobru34 (38), roukinaton (35), coppaco (33), dafal (25), akton (25), Shrek25 (25), TheAxeEffect (24), fdalb (24)

Je vous souhaite une excellente journée


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)

Happy birthday all !!! in particulier à Notre Dandy  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

....non rien.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à :

Riccoli,  fan de music qui bouge, Gerry, SadChief, Roukinaton, Cako, droldelolo et tous les taureaux nés un 28 avril !!






​


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Merci.


----------



## mamyblue (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci


 
Une petite 










pour supermoquette qui a, à peu près tous les jours son anniversaire  :love:







A dandywarhol, SadChief, doudou83 (51), eml (48), Lodoss (45), blacoste (42),
Nobru34 (38), roukinaton (35), coppaco (33), dafal (25), akton (25), 
Shrek25 (25), TheAxeEffect (24), fdalb (24)  Et a tout ceux qui ont eu la
chance de naître un 28 avril! Bonne fin de journée à toutes et à tous..


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Avril 2006)

Ca fait longtemps que je nai pas souhaité les anniversaires (peut-être est-ce mon aversion, pour cette empoisonnante journée) 



Alors, un très joyeux anniversaire, à tous ceux des jours (ou plutôt des mois) précédents, ceux daujourdhui, ceux de demain et des semaines à venir.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Avril 2006)

Dit donc, tu te foule pas trop là.  

p.s: Joyeux anniversaire à tous et toutes.  






(Oui, moi non plus...je sais.    )


----------



## doudou83 (29 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE à : dandywarhol, SadChief, doudou83 (51), eml (48), Lodoss (45), blacoste (42), Nobru34 (38), roukinaton (35), coppaco (33), dafal (25), akton (25), Shrek25 (25), TheAxeEffect (24), fdalb (24)
> 
> Je vous souhaite une excellente journée



Merci Toumaï !!!! et oui déjà 51 .. Mais bon , tout roule  !!!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

HEUREUX ANNIVERSAIRES A CEUX NES UN 29 AVRIL !!!


... mais n'oublions pas non plus que :


- le 29 avril 1429 Jeanne d'Arc entre dans Orléans et en chasse les anglais ;

- le 29 avril 1945 : Les femmes votent pour la première fois lors de municipales ;

- le 29 avril 1968 : Les Shadoks arrivent à l'ORTF 

- le 29 avril 1970  : Les femmes sont admises à l'Ecole Polytechnique !!

​

P.S. Je sais certains vont me dirent qu'ils s'en fichent    mais j'avais envie de le dire na !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

et poincaré, il pu ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et poincaré, il pu ?



J'allais pas non plus en mettre des tartines .....


----------



## mamyblue (29 Avril 2006)

drminou, delmic, NicoTix (40), ragnarok (38), droudaut (37), idurand (37), couz (37),
Kaplan (36), xonon (35), dgpmac (33), dibaer (26), Zash_FX (23), el Chamo (23), 
sadich (18), PIWAY (17)! Plus a tout les autres né(e)s un 29 avril !... 
Bonne fin de journée et une grosse bise à toutes et à tous !   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

drminou, delmic, NicoTix (40), ragnarok (38), droudaut (37), idurand (37), couz (37), Kaplan (36), xonon (35), dgpmac (33), dibaer (26), Zash_FX (23), el Chamo (23), sadich (18), PIWAY (17


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Avril 2006)

Bon Anniversaire à vous trois....

C'est une bonne cuvée.

*Momo-du-56*
* guytantakul*
*Roberto Vendez*


----------



## SveDec (30 Avril 2006)

Ya du bon aujourd'hui, ça vaut le coup que je me déplace 
Bonnannif à sergio, Akynou, Bordezac (64), Mic-mac (63), J.Tous (60), Momo-du-56 (56), guytantakul (40), Roberto Vendez (36), tbfm (31), agnhar (30), pasc (29), tom77 (29), fnapz (27), pico.a (26), caroline0123 (26), Macfi (25), Septa (23), kanako (20) ...
Et donc avec mention spéciale pour Mic-mac, Momo-du-56, guytantakul


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2006)

bon anniv' à toutes et tous !! 

especially for :
Rob'
guytan
Momo
kanako
:love:
:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire  



















​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2006)

Bon anniversaire 






 :love: 

 















​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2006)

kanako 

 Joyeux anniversaire 






















​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56





Joyeux anniversaire  


















​


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Momo-du-56, guytantakul, Roberto Vendez et kanako.  






...Et à tout les autres bien évidemment.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Avril 2006)

.... me suis trompée ....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Avril 2006)

Bon anniv' à Guytantakul et Roberto, en toute modestie, c'est vrai que c'est une bonne cuvée ça    








Et puis merci à tous !​


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire à tout les anniversaireux du jour


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

Idem, sans oublier SM.


----------



## mamyblue (30 Avril 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Momo du 56











      Napperon en broderie anglaise et incrusté de dentelle à l'aiguille. Petit      monogramme exquis









*Joyeux               Anniversaire* 
 *



*  
*................*​ *Que la chance               t'accompagne*​ *En cette belle             journée *​ *Et tout au               long*​ 
*De l'année* 
*Meilleurs               souhaits* *Pour*​ *Ton anniversaire*​ *




Mille bisous de mamy
* ​


----------



## mamyblue (30 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dans ton profil ?_
> En fait t'es née le 31 avril, c'est ça ?
> 
> :love:


 C'est pas grave Momo, Au contraire tu es gagnante comme ça tu fête 2 fois ton anniversaire!...    :love:

guytantakul (40), Roberto Vendez (36),

*Joyeux               Anniversaire* 
*



* ​ 

_*Cocktail               d'anniversaire*_​ 
_*Prenez une bonne             portion de bonheur *_​ _*Une dose de               réussite*_​ _*Un doigt de               fortune*_​ _*Une pincée de fantaisie*_ _ *Mélangez avec beaucoup* _ _*De    joies et de bonne santé*_ _*Et *_​ _*Servez à               température d'amitié.....*_​ 
_*Joyeux               anniversaire*_​ *



*
A vous deux et un gros bisou de mamy​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dans ton profil ?_
> En fait t'es née le 31 avril, c'est ça ?
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis née un dimanche 30 avril à 7h20 du matin... et le lendemain c'était jour férié      J'aimais déjà les week-end prolongés !!!!


----------



## mamyblue (30 Avril 2006)

*Joyeux               Anniversaire* 

*



* ​ 

_*................*_​ _*Les fleurs*_​ _*Laissent             s'éclore *_​ _*Un jour               nouveau*_​ 
_*Rempli de bonheur...*_ 
_*Meilleurs               souhaits*_ _*Et *_​ _*Heureux  anniversaire*_​ *



*
​ sergio, Akynou, Bordezac (64), Mic-mac (63), J.Tous (60), tbfm (31), agnhar (30), 
pasc (29), tom77 (29), fnapz (27), pico.a (26), caroline0123 (26), Macfi (25), 
Septa (23), kanako (20) Et à tous les autres qui ont aussi leur anniversaire
le 30 avril. Bonne journée a tous !


----------



## Sloughi (30 Avril 2006)

Pour les natifs du 30 ------------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## mamyblue (30 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis née un dimanche 30 avril à 7h20 du matin... et le lendemain c'était jour férié      J'aimais déjà les week-end prolongés !!!!


 Ho! Zut, zut et re zut ma petite Momo, tu n'as vraiment pas de chance car ils ont suprimés le 31 avril


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ho! Zut, zut et re zut ma petite Momo, tu n'as vraiment pas de chance car ils ont suprimés le 31 avril




.... je ne me sens pas vraiment frustrée    ... 

Tiens d'ailleurs, aujourd'hui je fête aussi mes 800 messages !


----------



## mamyblue (30 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... je ne me sens pas vraiment frustrée    ...
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs, aujourd'hui je fête aussi mes 800 messages !



Décidément ma petite Momo tu n'en loupe pas une pour pouvoir 
faire la fête    
Bravo pour tes 800 messages


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2006)

Merci, merci ! :love:

Une grosse bise à tous mes amis,
Une grosse bile à tous mes ennemis...

et vous avez compris la suite... à tous mes amours


----------



## Dory (30 Avril 2006)

A toutes et tous...​


----------



## [MGZ]Grugette (30 Avril 2006)

Momo, Guytan, Roberto

Sale journée pour les serveurs.  
*
:love: N'anniv' le gars :love:
*


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Avril 2006)

Momo, Guytan, Roberto&#8230;


Bon annif a toutes et tous


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Momo, Guytan, Roberto
> 
> 
> Bon annif a toutes et tous



co-sign.

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :sleep:


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Avril 2006)

Je fais jaaaamais ça, dire bonne fête sur un site...

Mais là, pas le choix :love: 

Guytan, Roberto excellent anniversaire!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Et un "plus" particulier à Momo, pour ses recettes qui me font pourlécher les babines  chaque fois, et peut-être un peu pour nos origines bretonnes communes... je crois :love: 

Allez.... bonnes gens, buvez, mangez, chantez, ouvrez plein de cadeaux et peut-être plus  :love:  je l'espère bien!!!


----------



## kanako (30 Avril 2006)

Merci à tous !
Bon anniv à Momo-du-56 (56), guytantakul (40), Roberto Vendez (36) (suis flatée qu'on soit né le même jour ! lol) et à tous les autres que j'ai moins eu l'occasion de croiser...
bisous !


----------



## y&b (30 Avril 2006)

Belle brochette aujourd'hui ! 
Alors spéciale dédicace à Guytantakul, Roberto Vendez et Momo-du-56
et un bon anniv à tous les autres Macaddict du 30 (et aussi du 31 ) avril



:love:


----------



## r0m1 (30 Avril 2006)

*bon anniversaire à tous !!!! *


----------



## toys (1 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> *bon anniversaire à tous !!!! *


pareil


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

Et joyeux non anniversaire a tout les autres


----------



## toys (1 Mai 2006)

honte sur moi j'ai loupé l'aniv a roberto je m'incline et prend 40 coup de fouet pour l'occasion. encore toute mes escuse les plus sincère et joyeux aniversair (ho sa fait des verre.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

Didier Guillion (44), americo (44), http (42), macech (41), davidoffski (35), prime79 (35), mferrec (34), z-moon (32), brownino (30), je@nnot (26), papiAV (26), djoudjou (26), Blob (24), Vin-100 (20), lya.psi (20), valentin_caen (17


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mai 2006)

Merci tout le monde pour vos souhaits et vos messages sympas !!!  Grosses bises :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Bon anniversaire à tous .


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Bon 1er mai à tous les heureux natif du jour


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mai 2006)

Didier Guillion (44), americo (44), http (42), macech (41), davidoffski (35), prime79 (35), mferrec (34), z-moon (32), brownino (30), je@nnot (26), papiAV (26), djoudjou (26), Blob (24), Vin-100 (20), lya.psi (20), valentin_caen (17) Ainsi qu'à tous les autres je vous souhaite à tous une très belle journée vous qui avez eu la chance de venir au monde un 1er mai    :love: et je vous offre


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Bon Annif a toutes et tous


----------



## Sloughi (1 Mai 2006)

Pour les natifs du 01 -------------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Mai 2006)

Un très joyeux anniversaire à Didier qui nous a fait un superbe cadeau avec Galerie! 

A.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2006)

Pinsonmimi, Clarine, chupa chups (34), mactreize (34), lorensso49 (32), neomotus (30), malakyto (27), manu38 (25), Kortexrom (25), daze (21), gratteur-fou (18)  :love:


----------



## y&b (2 Mai 2006)

Bon anniv les Macaddict et spéciale dédicace au gratteur-fou 



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO
Pinsonmimi, Clarine, chupa chups (34), mactreize (34), lorensso49 (32), neomotus (30), malakyto (27), manu38 (25), Kortexrom (25), daze (21), 
et dédicace spéciale majorité  au gratteur-fou  (18)


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mai 2006)

Pinsonmimi, Clarine, chupa chups (34), mactreize (34), lorensso49 (32), 
neomotus (30), malakyto (27), manu38 (25), Kortexrom (25),daze(21),
gratteur-fou(18) Ainsi que tout les autres qui sont né(e)s un 2 mai 
Bonne fin de journée :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Mai 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## gratteur-fou (2 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour les spéciales dédicaces :love: :love: 

C'est que j'ai atteind la majorité éé  
on rigole plus maintenant  :bebe:


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mai 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour les spéciales dédicaces :love: :love:
> 
> C'est que j'ai atteind la majorité éé
> on rigole plus maintenant  :bebe:



 Tu as lage légal pour jouer au MQCD maintenant. 


Happy birthday guitar Hero!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mai 2006)

JOYEUX ANNOUF' A :


Clarine, Liloumarie, Vincarter, Calogui, Rodomac, Shooter, Manu38, Dragon94 et tous ceux nés un 2 mai !!

Tchin tchin !!!!​


----------



## Didier Guillion (2 Mai 2006)

Merci à tous !
Surtout que 44 ca fait beaucoup à assumer...
Mais bon Galerie va arriver avec sa nouvelle version 5.3... 


Cordialement


----------



## Sloughi (2 Mai 2006)

Pour les natifs du 02 -----------> Bon Anniversaire :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Mai 2006)

Maariyah, chti, max2.jean, studio54, Ironizo, clochelune (33), lol91 (32), bendk97 (29), ortog (28), klinker (26), illya Milapine (22), AnY-cLoDe (17


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mai 2006)

Maariyah, chti, max2.jean, studio54, Ironizo, clochelune (33), lol91 (32),
bendk97 (29), ortog (28), klinker (26), illya Milapine (22), AnY-cLoDe (17) 
et à tous ceux qui sont venu(e)s au monde un 3 mai ! Bonne 
journée a tous!...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

à : Maariyah, chti, max2.jean, studio54, Ironizo, clochelune (33), lol91 (32), bendk97 (29), ortog (28), klinker (26), illya Milapine (22), AnY-cLoDe (17


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Mai 2006)

Fröhlicher Geburtstag  à :

Patoche, Chti, Studio 54, Klinker, Benjithemaclover, Lacrevet, Amelimont, Pitikakou, Nourson, Ageiro, Ironizo, cdbvs ..... et tous ceux nés un 3 mai !!​


P.S. : J'oubliais Supermoquette


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Mai 2006)

Je fête ma première année sur MacGé :love: :love: :love: :love:    malgré quelques problèmes passé, je reste toujours attaché a ce forum   et je continuerai à aider les switcher et les anciens du mieux que je pourrais  et de mieux m'intégrer dans ce forum, en tout cas mieux que je ne l'ai fais actuellement ( a ceux qui se reconnaitrons )


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

vive le copié-collé.... 

bon anniversaire à toutes et tous !!...... :love:


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je fête ma première année sur MacGé :love: :love: :love: :love:    malgré quelques problèmes passé, je reste toujours attaché a ce forum   et je continuerai à aider les switcher et les anciens du mieux que je pourrais  et de mieux m'intégrer dans ce forum, en tout cas mieux que je ne l'ai fais actuellement ( a ceux qui se reconnaitrons )


 




Et bravo Link! Déjà une année, que le temps passe vite chez MacG  :love:

Continue tu es parfait et j'espère que tu resteras encore longtemps dans ce Forum 

En tous cas moi je t'apprécie beaucoup et je te remercie pour ta gentillesse   

Bonne fin de soirée, ensuite passe une bonne nuit et un gros bisou de mamy :rose:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Mai 2006)

Jean-E.mil, Klimi, moun (64), Marclb (59), skydream (56), Lautromi (39), nerval2005 (38), Vivid (37), dbourni (36), Logam (35), youcef (33), flat (32), estelita (30), tranquillechat (27), lootxt (26), GreenC4U (26), bejouille (24), noche84 (22), jgcalvet (22)


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mai 2006)

Jean-E.mil, Klimi, moun (64), Marclb (59), skydream (56), Lautromi (39), 
nerval2005 (38), Vivid (37), dbourni (36), Logam (35), youcef (33), flat (32), 
estelita (30), tranquillechat (27), lootxt (26), GreenC4U (26), bejouille (24), 
noche84 (22), jgcalvet (22) ainsi qu'à tous les autres né(e)s un 4 mai
Il fait très beau aujourd'hui, il y a du soleil dehors et dans votre coeur 
Alors soyez heureux et passé une excellente journée   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 4 mai :
Jean-E.mil, Klimi, moun (64), Marclb (59), skydream (56), Lautromi (39), nerval2005 (38), Vivid (37), dbourni (36), Logam (35), youcef (33), flat (32), estelita (30), tranquillechat (27), lootxt (26), GreenC4U (26), bejouille (24), noche84 (22), jgcalvet (22)
et dédicace à link pour ses 1 an d'hier


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Mai 2006)

HEUREUX ANNIVERSAIRE A :

Flat, Moun, Zozio, mbk, Valmic, Xynos, Winster, Saturn, Odessa, Le faucon... et tous ceux nés un 4 mai.





​
Qui est-ce allez vous me dire ..... Sainte Monique.

Je l'ai mise là car jadis...... ma fête était le 4 mai..... mais après le concil du Vatican, on a déplacé plusieurs saints du calendrier pour les mettre à une autre date... dont Sainte Monique qui se retrouve au mois d'août et j'aime pô !!!!  Voilà c'est tout bête mais ça me faisait plaisir.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

et surtout, un bon anniversaire à supermoquette


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Mai 2006)

L'est chez les blagueurs....à côté....à l'affut.    Merci pour lui


----------



## SveDec (4 Mai 2006)

Jean-E.mil, Klimi, moun (64), Marclb (59), skydream (56), Lautromi (39), nerval2005 (38), Vivid (37), dbourni (36), Logam (35), youcef (33), flat (32), estelita (30), tranquillechat (27), lootxt (26), GreenC4U (26), bejouille (24), noche84 (22), jgcalvet (22) => Bonnannif les vieux ! 
Et en particulier à : Marclb aujourd'hui


----------



## benjamin (29 Décembre 2013)

:love::love::love: Bon anniversaire alèm! :love::love::love:


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2013)

Merci mon Zarathoustra ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## benjamin (29 Décembre 2013)

Les mises à jour de vBulletin me manquent.


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## DocEvil (29 Décembre 2013)

Heureux anniversaire alèm !


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2013)

Merci mon bon Doc!


----------



## ficelle (29 Décembre 2013)

Bon anniv Quadr'Alèm !


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2013)

Merci msieur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Décembre 2013)

joyeux anniversaire alem


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> joyeux anniversaire alem



merci ptit gars !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mai 2014)

benjamin a dit:


> Les mises à jour de vBulletin me manquent.


Tu pourrais pas me filer 50'000 points disco ?


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2014)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu pourrais pas me filer 50'000 points disco ?




T'es en manque ?!


----------



## joanes (10 Mai 2014)

HO MON DIEU... que des morts dans ce fil...   :love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (10 Mai 2014)

(hors sujet)
Les premières hirondelles ont fait leur apparition à Paris ce matin


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2014)

joanes a dit:


> HO MON DIEU... que des morts dans ce fil...   :love::love:



LA PREUVE !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## legritch (10 Mai 2014)

C'est ici le fil des anciens? Bonsoir.


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> C'est ici le fil des anciens? Bonsoir.




Ouais, ya benjamin qui a trouvé les clefs du donjon


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2014)

Ca sent la poussière ici ... Salut les vieux ;-)


----------



## legritch (12 Mai 2014)

\o/


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2014)

teo a dit:


> Ca sent la poussière ici ... Salut les vieux ;-)



vieux toi-même  ! 



legritch a dit:


> \o/



un rien t'excite toi !


----------



## legritch (12 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> un rien t'excite toi !



Plutôt très mal inspiré et un peu sous pression au boulot à ce moment là.


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Plutôt très mal inspiré et un peu sous pression au boulot à ce moment là.





Un peu de macG et ça repart !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2014)

:mouais:


----------



## legritch (13 Mai 2014)

C'est toi le plus ancien?


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2014)

Modo facho legritch aura ta peau !


----------



## joanes (14 Mai 2014)

Le fil naphtaline  , avec des bouts de petit Suisse dedans  :love::love:


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2014)

Pitin, je cherchais un like mais y'a pas; je suis accro


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2014)

teo a dit:


> Pitin, je cherchais un like mais y'a pas; je suis accro




Haaaaaaaan ! Tu peux faire des :love: non ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2014)

_Liker_, saimal


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> _Liker_, saimal




Tu dis pasque t'es jaloux d'abord !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2014)

c'est ici le fil qui ne sert à rien ?


----------



## Melounette (17 Mai 2014)

C'est aujourdh'ui qu'on retrouve les boules rouges nan ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2014)

Melounette a dit:


> C'est aujourdh'ui qu'on retrouve les boules rouges nan ?




Il parait qu'elles sont DTC ! Enfin c'est macinside qui m'a soufflé cette réponse !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2014)

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:



Rabat-Jupe !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:





WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:



Tu bégaie Ouèbo ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2014)

Ouais. Allez, hop


----------

